# Confessions Thread



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 19, 2010)

Have something weighing you down? Maybe something you would like to reveal? You know what to do.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

This is going to end badly.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This is going to end badly.


 Jashwa's coming..


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

I smell another Coming Out thread.  That or I need a shower.

Ah well, I'll admit something.  I've never played any of the Metal Gear games.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

I like this thread in theory but not in practice.  Good idea.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

I.. I'm.. Kind of a furfag.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

...who invited Jerry Springer?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This is going to end badly.


 http://cdn.nhl.com/image-upload/pronger_pc_cu_194x235.jpg

I already said my confession.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...who invited Jerry Springer?


  Micki Velton, I suppose.



Alstor said:


> http://cdn.nhl.com/image-upload/pronger_pc_cu_194x235.jpg
> 
> I  already said my confession.


You did?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

FUZZY: "Hmm, how can I create a thread that will inevitably become heavily loaded with sexual themes and general naughtiness?"


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> FUZZY: "Hmm, how can I create a thread that will inevitably become heavily loaded with sexual themes and general naughtiness?"


 I actually warned against it but my reply was a little late

I think I've already confessed a lot


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> FUZZY: "Hmm, how can I create a thread that will inevitably become heavily loaded with sexual themes and general naughtiness?"


 
Actually not how this happened. Came from a conversation in Time-Waisting. Stop assuming.

But yeah I fear for the worst. I like the intent behind this though.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> FUZZY: "Hmm, how can I create a thread that will inevitably become heavily loaded with sexual themes and general naughtiness?"


 
Actually this comes from a quote I posted in forum games from Stephen King, this actually has nothing to do with his sexuality, it has a source, go to the General Time wasting Thread and weep at how you're wrong. :V


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I actually warned against it but my reply was a little late
> 
> I think I've already confessed a lot


Every repost is a repost of a repost.

GO GO GO GO!


----------



## Alstor (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> You did?


 General time-wasting thread.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm an incredible lightweight, 5 beers gets me drunk.

Being 6ft3 and 65kg might have something to do with it.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> I'm an incredible lightweight, 5 beers gets me drunk.
> 
> Being 6ft3 and 65kg might have something to do with it.


Lucky.




Alstor said:


> General time-wasting thread.


 Every  repost is a repost of a repost.

GO GO GO GO!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Actually not how this happened. Came from a conversation in Time-Waisting. Stop assuming.
> 
> But yeah I fear for the worst. I like the intent behind this though.


 


Pliio8 said:


> Actually this comes from a quote I posted in forum games from Stephen King, this actually has nothing to do with his sexuality, it has a source, go to the General Time wasting Thread and weep at how you're wrong. :V


 
I do not weep.  I do not have the ability to shed tears.

Not like he doesn't have a history of lowest-common-denominator threads.  I don't read that time-wasting thread, either.

So I might be wrong about this.  OK, fine.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Fear of dick...oh wait, that's not a confession is it?



Tycho said:


> I do not weep.  I do not have the ability to shed tears.
> 
> Not like he doesn't have a history of lowest-common-denominator threads.  I don't read that time-wasting thread, either.
> 
> So I might be wrong about this.  OK, fine.


 If we can just keep this thread clean (which probably won't happen) then this thread should be fine


----------



## Alstor (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Every  repost is a repost of a repost.
> 
> GO GO GO GO!





Alstor said:


> And confessions? Well, I was a baby model.


.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a large number of weights on my shoulders, but if I let them fall off, they'll hit my toes.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> And confessions? Well, I was a baby model.


 Your confessions bore me.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 19, 2010)

Nobody else is doing it, I'm not sure I should. :J


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Nobody else is doing it, I'm not sure I should. :J


 Start the train a-rollin'.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Nobody else is doing it, I'm not sure I should. :J



I've been watching you while you sleep.

Your turn.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Fine, I'll start. I don't know how to ride a bike and I don't have a drivers licensee.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

I only have a learner's, but that doesn't feel like a confession to me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

I've had feelings for another dude before.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Your confessions bore me.


 Let me think of another one...

Ok, here's one. Despite me almost hating him, I think Jashwa is a smart poster that adds some insight in most of his posts.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I've been watching you while you sleep.
> 
> Your turn.


Did you have a hard time getting in my house? I need to know where my security is flawed.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't know how to ride a bike


 
What? How is this possible? Did your parents deprive you of the bicycling experience when you were a kid? That's really wrong.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Did you have a hard time getting in my house? I need to know where my security is flawed.


 
Your roof comes off too easily.



Tycho said:


> What? How is this possible? Did your parents deprive you of the bicycling experience when you were a kid? That's really wrong.


 
Spoiled kids don't get to ride bikes.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What? How is this possible? Did your parents deprive you of the bicycling experience when you were a kid? That's really wrong.


 
My parents were away a lot. It was too hard to do on my own, and I always thought that I was too old to ask for help even when I was five.



atrakaj said:


> Spoiled kids don't get to ride bikes.


 Lol. This too maybe. I was a self destructive small child and my parents may not have taught me on purpose. They were never really concerned.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your roof comes off to easily.


 Huh. I always thought you were the grammar police.

Also, I'm afraid of heights.
I am claustrophobic.
Driving calms me down.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> My parents were away a lot. It was too hard to do on my own, and I always thought that I was too old to ask for help even when I was five.


 
No time like the present to learn.  Being able to ride a bike is a VERY useful skill.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll bite. I can ride a bike, and drive a car, but I don't remember how to tie my shoe.

I learned, but its gone. I can't tie my shoe.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Huh. I always thought you were the grammar police.
> 
> Also, I'm afraid of heights.
> I am claustrophobic.
> Driving calms me down.



Good call.

Heights make me nervous, but I am able to overcome it.


----------



## Milo (Jun 19, 2010)

I have major OCD


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No time like the present to learn.  Being able to ride a bike is a VERY useful skill.


I live in a city, where am I gonna practice in privacy?



Pliio8 said:


> I'll bite. I can ride a bike, and drive a car, but I don't remember how to tie my shoe.
> 
> I learned, but its gone. I can't tie my shoe.


 When did you forget?


----------



## Plantar (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Good call.


 I see that far too often, and it drives me insane, every time. 

I can not eat fish because of the smell.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> I have major OCD


You forgot the period.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> I have major OCD


 Really? Have you been treated for it?



Slyck said:


> You forgot the period.


Not funny.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> I live in a city, where am I gonna practice in privacy?
> 
> 
> When did you forget?


 
Like the seventh grade. I never got to relearn it. To afraid to ask my Mother to help me.




Milo said:


> I have major OCD


 
Me too man.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

I apparently have a very poor sense of smell, because I barely/don't smell stuff that smells really badly, and yet I can smell things that other people miss.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Right..I have in depth fantasies about being with a guy, along with girls, both cause a positive response, but I'm unsure about the whole dating boys thing
So what does that make me?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I see that far too often, and it drives me insane, every time.
> 
> I can not eat fish because of the smell.


 
I normally don't make that mistake. And you seem pretty happy about being driven insane.

I don't like the pre-sliced, individually-wrapped cheese.



WillowWulf said:


> Right..I have in depth fantasies about being with a guy, along with girls, both cause a positive response, but I'm unsure about the whole dating boys thing
> So what does that make me?



Bi but afraid of the unknown. You at least have some common things with other females.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> I live in a city, where am I gonna practice in privacy?


 
...Privacy? Well, not sure what the area around you is like, so... I dunno. Me personally, I wouldn't be overly shy about practicing bike riding in a suitable public area.  But that's me.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Right..I have in depth fantasies about being with a guy, along with girls, both cause a positive response, but I'm unsure about the whole dating boys thing
> So what does that make me?


 
Perhaps your are homosexual, but biromantic?


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm afraid of heights in certain conditions. I can ride rollercoasters and climb mountains where people become specks, yet I'm afraid to look over the third floor railing at the mall.


----------



## Milo (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Really? Have you been treated for it?


 
no. it's things I hide from people. when I'm squeezing my eyes shut (at least 3 times every minute of every day) I look away from people so they don't see. I never like to step on cracks. I breathe in a certain rhythm. (after I squeeze my eyes shut, I inhale twice, then exhale)

oh god, I could go on xD


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> no. it's things I hide from people. when I'm squeezing my eyes shut (at least 3 times every minute of every day) I look away from people so they don't see. I never like to step on cracks. I breathe in a certain rhythm. (after I squeeze my eyes shut, I inhale twice, then exhale)
> 
> oh god, I could go on xD


Bad capitalization and grammar.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> no. it's things I hide from people. when I'm squeezing my eyes shut (at least 3 times every minute of every day) I look away from people so they don't see. I never like to step on cracks. I breathe in a certain rhythm. (after I squeeze my eyes shut, I inhale twice, then exhale)
> 
> oh god, I could go on xD



Do you walk with a strange gait, like perhaps a small hop every other step?


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Like the seventh grade. I never got to relearn it. To afraid to ask my Mother to help me.


 
The internet will help I'm sure. I know that sounds random but it has everything. Go google.


----------



## Milo (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Bad capitalization and grammar.


 
my grammar is fine :| I don't capitalize though. OCD isn't a one way street idiot lol



atrakaj said:


> Do you walk with a strange gait, like perhaps a  small hop every other step?


 
actually, I have to measure my steps before I reach a crack. if I'm on the sidewalk, I HAVE to get in two steps before I reach the next crack


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> The internet will help I'm sure. I know that sounds random but it has everything. Go google.


 
Heh, I've tried. Pictures dont help me, neither does videos.




Milo said:


> my grammar is fine :| I don't capitalize though. OCD isn't a one way street idiot lol


 
[This]

I have OCD, and it is in no way Grmmar and keeping thing neat. I'm a pig. Mine happens to occur in washing hands, gaits, and a fascination with books. 8D


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

I procrastinate too much, as a lot of people on here do.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Heh, I've tried. Pictures dont help me, neither does videos.


 
Can you tie other basic knots (square knot, overhand knot)?


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Right..I have in depth fantasies about being with a guy, along with girls, both cause a positive response, but I'm unsure about the whole dating boys thing
> So what does that make me?


Don't worry about what you are. That doesn't matter. Just do what feels right.



Tycho said:


> ...Privacy? Well, not sure what the area around you is like, so... I dunno. Me personally, I wouldn't be overly shy about practicing bike riding in a suitable public area.  But that's me.


 Currently I live in one of the most busy downtown areas of my city. Plus I don't have a bike.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> my grammar is fine :| I don't capitalize though. OCD isn't a one way street idiot lol
> 
> 
> 
> actually, I have to measure my steps before I reach a crack. if I'm on the sidewalk, I HAVE to get in two steps before I reach the next crack


It's okay, Monk.


----------



## Milo (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Currently I live in one of the most busy downtown areas of my city. Plus I don't have a bike.


 
I didn't learn to ride a bike until I was twelve... I actually learned to ride in a pile of rocks lol. there was not enough concrete to practice on


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Can you tie other basic knots (square knot, overhand knot)?


 
I don;'t know... I can just tie a knot...


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Currently I live in one of the most busy downtown areas of my city. Plus I don't have a bike.


 
Well, yes, that would be a problem.  Any friends nearby with bikes?


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> It's okay, Monk.


Still not funny.



Milo said:


> I didn't learn to ride a bike until I was twelve... I actually learned to ride in a pile of rocks lol. there was not enough concrete to practice on


I am...significantly older than twelve.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 19, 2010)

I was a high school dropout.


But then in college my experience was quite the opposite, so yeah...


----------



## Plantar (Jun 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> actually, I have to measure my steps before I reach a crack. if I'm on the sidewalk, I HAVE to get in two steps before I reach the next crack


 Holy shit, I do the same exact thing.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> I am...significantly older than twelve.


 We know.


----------



## Milo (Jun 19, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> [This]
> 
> I have OCD, and it is in no way Grmmar and keeping thing neat. I'm a pig. Mine happens to occur in washing hands, gaits, and a fascination with books. 8D


 
yea mine are little twitches and things that I see that don't look right

like, have you ever looked at something that didn't seem right, then went to do something else, but you drove yourself crazy over that one little thing that looked out of place, so you just HAVE to go all the way back to fix it? xD


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I was a high school dropout.
> 
> 
> But then in college my experience was quite the opposite, so yeah...


 
Heh... never thought I'd hear that from you...

Its good you got into college though. :3




Milo said:


> yea mine are little twitches and things that I see that don't look right
> 
> like, have you ever looked at something that didn't seem right, then went to do something else, but you drove yourself crazy over that one little thing that looked out of place, so you just HAVE to go all the way back to fix it? xD


 
Holy shit yes...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 19, 2010)

I live an ordinary and uneventful life.


----------



## Milo (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Holy shit, I do the same exact thing.


 
when I was little, it was even worse. I had to drag my feet. like, I'd take the tip of my shoe, and either tap, or drag along the sidewalk. my shoe's never lasted longer than a few months xD


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 19, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I live an ordinary and uneventful life.


 
Get out.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

My stride is twice as long as other peoples', and I get easily annoyed at others' slowness.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I was a high school dropout.
> 
> 
> But then in college my experience was quite the opposite, so yeah...


 What do you mean? The college dumped you?


Slyck said:


> We know.


 Do you really? I could be a fourteen year old kid posting on his Mom's laptop and you'd be none the wiser. This is the second time you've mentioned my age. It's kind of weird, IMO.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't get out much.


----------



## Milo (Jun 19, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I live an ordinary and uneventful life.


 
...freak


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> What do you mean? The college dumped you?


 
Opposite, as in Honors-level work...


----------



## Plantar (Jun 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> when I was little, it was even worse. I had to drag my feet. like, I'd take the tip of my shoe, and either tap, or drag along the sidewalk. my shoe's never lasted longer than a few months xD


 When I'm at work, the concrete in the factory floor, I have to walk exactly 6 steps on each part before the next split. I stretch my feet out to make it sometimes. I'f I'm too far, I take little steps. It HAS to be 6.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> What do you mean? The college dumped you?
> 
> Do you really? I could be a fourteen year old kid posting on his Mom's laptop and you'd be none the wiser. This is the second time you've mentioned my age. It's kind of weird, IMO.



I know about how old you are, but that's because of past talking.



Slyck said:


> I don't get out much.



I rarely get out at all.


----------



## Milo (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> When I'm at work, the concrete in the factory floor, I have to walk exactly 6 steps on each part before the next split. I stretch my feet out to make it sometimes. I'f I'm too far, I take little steps. It HAS to be 6.


 
excactly that lol.

people would look at me when I end up taking teeny tiny steps xD


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I don't get out much.


 Neither do I, but that's pretty much common knowledge here


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My stride is twice as long as other peoples', and I get easily annoyed at others' slowness.


 Me too, both literally and figuratively.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Opposite, as in Honors-level work...


 Congrats!   Young'uns take note that High school is not everything.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...freak


 
Of a hideous monotony.



Pliio8 said:


> Get out.


 
I should, it's boring.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Neither do I, but that's pretty common here


 
Edited for bonus accuracy points.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> When I'm at work, the concrete in the factory floor, I have to walk exactly 6 steps on each part before the next split. I stretch my feet out to make it sometimes. I'f I'm too far, I take little steps. It HAS to be 6.


 
I used to be like that when I was a kid. I had a major mental shift thanks to my sister.



Browder said:


> Me too, both literally and figuratively.
> 
> Congrats!  Young'uns take note that High school is not everything.


 
We measured our strides back in high school Physics. Everyone, including the guy about a foot taller than me, had strides of about .5 meters or less. Mine was exactly one meter. Delicious irony.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was once asked to go to hang out with another member of FAF, and didn't go because I didn't think I would be allowed but mostly because I felt a uneasy and a little scared to meet someone who I've never even seen a picture of.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I know about how old you are, but that's because of past talking.


 
You know what? Fuck it. I'm eighteen, and I haven't even been to college yet. I'm just starting to register for my courses. I have a successful internship and I haven't lived with my parents in several years so I can make vague statements that sound like I'm in my late twenties. :/


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I was once asked to go to hang out with another member of FAF, and didn't go because I didn't think I would be allowed but mostly because I felt a uneasy and a little scared to meet someone who I've never even seen a picture of.


 
That's called common sense, Kyle.



Browder said:


> You know what? Fuck it. I'm eighteen, and I haven't even been to college yet. I'm just starting to register for my courses. I have a successful internship and I haven't lived with my parents in several years so I can make vague statements that sound like I'm in my late twenties. :/


 
No friends with bikes, then?


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I was once asked to go to hang out with another member of FAF, and didn't go because I didn't think I would be allowed but mostly because I felt a uneasy and a little scared to meet someone who I've never even seen a picture of.


 
I'd feel uncomfortable too lol. I've never done an internet meet up before. mostly because I just don't trust anyone enough


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

Heh, I have a million things I could go on about, things that normally don't get out.

I have Asperger's, OCD and I may be Schizophrenic
I failed over have my courses in high school this year 8D
I suffer from Asthma, Anxiety Attacks, and Panic Attacks

But this seems to be more of a sob thing, so I'll confess that I think most of you pretty cool people


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know what? Fuck it. I'm eighteen, and I haven't even been to college yet. I'm just starting to register for my courses. I have a successful internship and I haven't lived with my parents in several years so I can make vague statements that sound like I'm in my late twenties. :/


 
dude, I wish I were as successful as you. I'm 19 still living with my parents, and have absolutely NO money.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

I, uh, like being murry-purry.

There's a reason my character is a tiny, cute squirrel.  :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know what? Fuck it. I'm *eighteen*, and I haven't even been to college yet. I'm just starting to register for my courses. I have a successful internship and I *haven't lived with my parents in several years* so I can make vague statements that sound like I'm in my late twenties. :/



Several to me is about 5-8.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No friends with bikes, then?


 I just thought of one, maybe. 


Milo said:


> dude, I wish I were as successful as you. I'm 19 still living with my parents, and have absolutely NO money.


How the hell did that happen? What about college?



atrakaj said:


> Several to me is about 5-8.


 
Fine not several then. About three.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know what? Fuck it. I'm eighteen, and I haven't even been to college yet. I'm just starting to register for my courses. I have a successful internship and I haven't lived with my parents in several years so I can make vague statements that sound like I'm in my late twenties. :/


 
Is this, as Borat said, "a NOT joke"?


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

well browder you got me thinking. here's a confession

I'm absolutely terrified to start my life. I don't even know HOW to. I've lived in arizona all my life, and I don't have enough money to crawl my way out, and even if I did, I'd be homeless anywhere else.

I feel like I'm helpless on my own. I've been looking for someone I can trust enough to live with one day


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I just thought of one, maybe.
> 
> How the hell did that happen? What about college?
> 
> ...



I'm still with my mother, but that's because as long as I'm a dependent, I get to go to college for free.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is this, as Borat said, "a NOT joke"?


 I do not remember that movie well enough to answer you. It's all true though.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I, uh, like being murry-purry.
> 
> There's a reason my character is a tiny, cute squirrel.  :3


 
d'awwww

*gives pineapple*


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> How the hell did that happen? What about college?


 
I'll defend my case this one time. I don't like bringing it up. I was kicked out of my highschool during my senior year because I confessed I was gay to the principal (some guy threatened to kill me, and I had to tell the principal why) no other highschool would accept me


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate to admit this, but I keep getting the feeling that my future career will be the death of me.



Milo said:


> I'll defend my case this one time. I don't like  bringing it up. I was kicked out of my highschool during my senior year  because I confessed I was gay to the principal (some guy threatened to  kill me, and I had to tell the principal why) no other highschool would  accept me


 Isnt that illegal?


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> well browder you got me thinking. here's a confession
> 
> I'm absolutely terrified to start my life. I don't even know HOW to. I've lived in arizona all my life, and I don't have enough money to crawl my way out, and even if I did, I'd be homeless anywhere else.
> 
> I feel like I'm helpless on my own. I've been looking for someone I can trust enough to live with one day


 And you're parents are okay with this?

Seriously though get a job, start saving, then enroll in a local college. Start small but once you've got enough and know where your interests lie specialize and get an apartment. Meanwhile try to get contracted by a modeling agency. They'll love to have you, believe me, and you'll make mad money.


atrakaj said:


> I'm still with my mother, but that's because as long as I'm a dependent, I get to go to college for free.


 Smart.  My mom switched jobs just so 75%  of my tuition could be covered. Parents rock.



kyle19 said:


> Isnt that illegal?


 Yes it is. Sue and enroll again. You need that degree, no matter what it takes.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'll defend my case this one time. I don't like bringing it up. I was kicked out of my highschool during my senior year because I confessed I was gay to the principal (some guy threatened to kill me, and I had to tell the principal why) no other highschool would accept me


 
They expelled you for being gay? Charming.  Not surprising, though (Arizona).

You can get a GED, if your parents will put up a little money so that you can take the test.  It's not a HS diploma but it's close.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'll defend my case this one time. I don't like bringing it up. I was kicked out of my highschool during my senior year because I confessed I was gay to the principal (some guy threatened to kill me, and I had to tell the principal why) no other highschool would accept me



Would it help if I threatened to kill the principal?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Smart.  My mom switched jobs just so 75% of my tuition could be covered. Parents rock.
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Sue and enroll again. You need that degree, no matter what it takes.



I'm not sure if I can stand another three years.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 20, 2010)

...I desperately want to make love to a school boy! :V


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> And you're parents are okay with this?
> 
> Seriously though get a job, start saving, then enroll in a local college. Start small but once you've got enough and know where your interests lie specialize and get an apartment. Meanwhile try to get contracted by a modeling agency. They'll love to have you, believe me, and you'll make mad money.


 
lol I'm a highschool drop out, that doesn't mean I'm not trying my hardest to still make it. I don't have a job right now because it's damn-near impossible. and I'm not exaggerating. 

I'm saving up for my GED. that's my first step of course, but otherwise, I'm fucked.

I've tried a modeling agency once and they called me back, but my step dad basically threw that out the door for me


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm not sure if I can stand another three years.


 First Rob, now you...I'm seriously worrying about college now.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> First Rob, now you...I'm seriously worrying about college now.



College isn't the problem. It's fun as hell for me. My stepdad is the problem.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Isnt that illegal?


 I'm pretty sure it is

They can't kick you out of school for being gay, even if someone threatens you last time I checked


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I've tried a modeling agency once and they called me back, but my step dad basically threw that out the door for me


 ...Why? This is stupid on his part too. He could have negotiated a Tithe or something.


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> First Rob, now you...I'm seriously worrying about college now.


 
the only way I'll be able to stand college is if I'm with someone I can relate to... I don't think I can go three years looking for someone to hang out with only to realize I'm one of a kind (furry) lol


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> College isn't the problem. It's fun as hell for me. My stepdad is the problem.


 
Are you willing to share, or do you want me to leave it alone?


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm pretty sure it is
> 
> They can't kick you out of school for being gay, even if someone threatens you last time I checked


 
I'm not so sure this matters anymore. apparently, it's like calling the cops on someone for stealing their ice cream cone... it's just not enough.

besides, I'm a "negative influence" on the children

I guess this explains why I was the only outed person in the entire school


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2010)

I am 21. I'm still living with my parents. I make minimum wage in a factory. $7.25 an hour. I will never be able to afford living on my own in this state. I pay $2400 a year for car insurance because of 2 prior accidents. I had to take one class in summer school after my last year of highschool because one of my teacher's "misplaced" one of my assignments. I rarely ever did homework in highschool, but still managed to scrape by. I had detention once in highschool. It was for getting to school late almost every day because of traffic. I have had a girlfriend that cheated on me and stole my money. She made me wonder who I am as a person and I just don't even know about my sexuality anymore. I'd prefer to be alone. I still play Yu-Gi-Oh! with my sister if she asks. I still have several hundred, possibly even a thousand cards, all in the second draw of my dresser, along with my N64, my penny whistle, and my recorder from 3rd grade.

Haha. I'm boring.


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> College isn't the problem. It's fun as hell for me. My stepdad is the problem.


 
lol what is it with people and horrible step dads? xD


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm not so sure this matters anymore. apparently, it's like calling the cops on someone for stealing their ice cream cone... it's just not enough.
> 
> besides, I'm a "negative influence" on the children
> 
> I guess this explains why I was the only outed person in the entire school


 That's ridiculous


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm not so sure this matters anymore. apparently, it's like calling the cops on someone for stealing their ice cream cone... it's just not enough.
> 
> besides, I'm a "negative influence" on the children
> 
> I guess this explains why I was the only outed person in the entire school


 
You could theoretically have the ACLU ripping that school a new asshole, you know.  A letter to the right person and the shit hits the fan at Asshole High.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'll defend my case this one time. I don't like  bringing it up. I was kicked out of my highschool during my senior year  because I confessed I was gay to the principal (some guy threatened to  kill me, and I had to tell the principal why) no other highschool would  accept me


That's fucking awful. Get the ACLU on their ass, now.  Well, huh. Nobody really takes the ACLU seriously these days, sadly, but  you should follow up on that.



Pliio8 said:


> OCD


To you and Milo, sorry for picking fun.  I was just messing around.



Browder said:


> Do you really? I could be a fourteen year old kid  posting on his Mom's laptop and you'd be none the wiser. This is the  second time you've mentioned my age. It's kind of weird,  IMO.


Sheesh. I was just screwing around.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> the only way I'll be able to stand college is if I'm with someone I can relate to... I don't think I can go three years looking for someone to hang out with only to realize I'm one of a kind (furry) lol


 No risk, no reward. My life is not comparable to yours at all but you've got to do it man.


Milo said:


> I'm not so sure this matters anymore. apparently, it's like calling the cops on someone for stealing their ice cream cone... it's just not enough.
> 
> besides, I'm a "negative influence" on the children
> 
> I guess this explains why I was the only outed person in the entire school


 I hate your state. Forget Pride Parades in New York, give me your county/town and I will make it fucking happen.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a nigger


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Are you willing to share, or do you want me to leave it alone?



It's not exactly a secret, as I've said it a couple of times already on here. He's a psychopatic redneck prone to delusions and paranoia, and blames me for everything that goes wrong, even if I wasn't even in the same room.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

In high school I've had about three secret boyfriends. Aug, I'm so ashamed.


----------



## Zontar (Jun 20, 2010)

Late at night, I like to dress up as a seahorse and spank my ass with a baseball bat.


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a furry.

D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm not so sure this matters anymore. apparently, it's like calling the cops on someone for stealing their ice cream cone... it's just not enough.
> 
> besides, I'm a "negative influence" on the children
> 
> I guess this explains why I was the only outed person in the entire school



Dude, that's a HUGE lawsuit you have there. You can sue the pants off them and make enough to pay for college. Do it before it's too late to file.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 20, 2010)

Holy crap it got more serious than I thought (even more so considering this is a confession thread on a furry forum).



Milo said:


> the only way I'll be able to stand college is if I'm  with someone I can relate to... I don't think I can go three years  looking for someone to hang out with only to realize I'm one of a kind  (furry) lol


 
It's not that bad, I went through college fairly easy (even though I had to stay a few years more than I should have), despite being literally an outcast the whole time. Just see it as a mean to reach higher levels. Besides, college is not primarily about making friends but getting a diploma that will open doors to new and exciting careers, so don't feel bad if you don't relate as well as you could have hoped with your class buddies.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> That's fucking awful. Get the ACLU on their ass, now.  Well, huh. Nobody really takes the ACLU seriously these days, sadly, but  you should follow up on that.


 
They may not take the ACLU as seriously as they used to but nobody wants a monkey on their back like the ACLU.  They can make life distinctly unpleasant for certain people.



Shiroka said:


> Holy crap it got more serious than I thought (even more so considering this is a confession thread on a furry forum).



ditto


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> No risk, no reward. My life is not comparable to yours at all but you've got to do it man.
> 
> I hate your state. Forget Pride Parades in New York, give me your county/town and I will make it fucking happen.


 
oh don't worry, I'll get into a college. community college of course xD

lol don't worry, I'm moving soon anyway

also don't worry slyck. I like my flaws... it feels like a bragging right lol.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> the only way I'll be able to stand college is if I'm with someone I can relate to... I don't think I can go three years looking for someone to hang out with only to realize I'm one of a kind (furry) lol



I don't really relate to anyone. I'm a freak, but I don't let that get me down, and people accept that about me. Hell, I'm an art major that is taking two advanced math courses just get around having to take the basic statistics course.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm a nigger


So that's how you got past the filters. And that wasn't funny.



atrakaj said:


> It's not exactly a secret, as I've said it a couple of times already on here. He's a psychopatic redneck prone to delusions and paranoia, and blames me for everything that goes wrong, even if I wasn't even in the same room.


 Why is your mother in love with him?


----------



## Icky (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuzzy, this is the worst idea for a thread you've had.

And that's saying something.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Over the course of my freshman year (the one that just happened), I had unhealthy thoughts of flying a plane into the school.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> Fuzzy, this is the worst idea for a thread you've had.
> 
> And that's saying something.


 
You read the thread? It isn't.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> So that's how you got past the filters. And that wasn't funny.


 
White power.


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't really relate to anyone. I'm a freak, but I don't let that get me down, and people accept that about me. Hell, I'm an art major that is taking two advanced math courses just get around having to take the basic statistics course.


 
I can conform pretty easily if I have to. I just don't like the thought of taking 4 years of school with absolutely no one to hang out with.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> So that's how you got past the filters. And that wasn't funny.
> 
> 
> Why is your mother in love with him?



I have no fucking clue. But then, I wouldn't, since I don't love him myself.



Icky said:


> Fuzzy, this is the worst idea for a thread you've had.
> 
> And that's saying something.



And yet it's the least furry/yiffy.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm hesitant with getting into a relationship, since I'm afraid of a fallout with that person which destroys whatever kind of friendship we had.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Over the course of my freshman year (the one that just happened), I had unhealthy thoughts of flying a plane into the school.


 
That bad, huh? :/

Frosh *is* a horrid year in HS.



Icky said:


> Fuzzy, this is the worst idea for a thread you've had.
> 
> And that's saying something.


 
Now I really want a "NOT THIS" button.  This has turned out surprisingly well, especially considering who started it.  You crazy.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't have any confessions myself, because I have nothing to hide.  I'm a fucking taco for God's sake.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Over the course of my freshman year (the one that just happened), I had unhealthy thoughts of flying a plane into the school.


 Oh my god. Why?


Dyluck said:


> White power.


Please, David. Every time I would post a mugshot you would practically typegasm.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I can conform pretty easily if I have to. I just don't like the thought of taking 4 years of school with absolutely no one to hang out with.



I don't conform.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> Fuzzy, this is the worst idea for a thread you've had.
> 
> And that's saying something.


 Had it been anyone else---you know what, forget it


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm afraid of driving.  I'm 17 and I don't have a driver's license.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

I almost killed someone in school.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Please, David. Every time I would post a mugshot you would practically typegasm.


 
shhhhhhh

hate fucking doesn't count u_u


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't conform.


 
I don't even know what my original personality is lol.

I'm too afraid of what people think of me


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm afraid of driving.  I'm 17 and I don't have a driver's license.


 It's something you get used too, I was deathly afraid of traffic when I first started. The more exposure the better.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I don't even know what my original personality is lol.
> 
> I'm too afraid of what people think of me



I think that you conform too much, and that's a bad thing. Stop it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm afraid of driving.  I'm 17 and I don't have a driver's license.



Don't feel bad, I'm scared to make left hand turns.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I'm hesitant with getting into a relationship, since I'm afraid of a fallout with that person which destroys whatever kind of friendship we had.


 No risk, no reward.


WillowWulf said:


> Had it been anyone else---you know what, forget it


 No, let's hear it. Stick up for your principles no matter how unpopular they may be.


Ratte said:


> I'm afraid of driving.  I'm 17 and I don't have a driver's license.


I'm eighteen and don't have a drivers license though that's more because of lack of need. Plus my permit is out of state.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> It's something you get used too, I was deathly afraid of traffic when I first started. The more exposure the better.


 
I'm a very good driver, I'm just scared shitless whenever I drive.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That bad, huh? :/
> 
> Frosh *is* a horrid year in HS.





Browder said:


> Oh my god. Why?


 Not really about the freshman thing. That school is full of the worst types of scumbags to exist on the Earth. I wanted to get rid of them all.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They may not take the ACLU as seriously as they used to but nobody wants a monkey on their back like the ACLU.  They can make life distinctly unpleasant for certain people.


 That's true. Like the Scientologists of social justice.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm afraid of driving.


 
Hi.  Wanna join my "Other Drivers are Fucking Scary" club? :3



Alstor said:


> Not really about the freshman thing. That school is full of the worst types of scumbags to exist on the Earth. I wanted to get rid of them all.



Actually, it IS full of serious scumbags.  Teenagers are FREQUENTLY vicious animals.  High school makes elementary look like "the good old days" to a LOT of people for GOOD reason.  The TEACHERS in high schools are driven to their wits' end frequently.  High school is just BAD.


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I think that you conform too much, and that's a bad thing. Stop it.


 
eh I don't think anyone likes the real me lol

I love having friends 8D


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2010)

I just farted heavily and deep into a reproduction of a chair by Danish designer Arne Jacobsen.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm a very good driver, I'm just scared shitless whenever I drive.


 
That's probably *why* you're a good driver.



Milo said:


> eh I don't think anyone likes the real me lol
> 
> I love having friends 8D



What is the real you?


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> No risk, no reward.


We've been through this before.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hi.  Wanna join my "Other Drivers are Fucking Scary" club? :3


 
Oh my god Phoenix and Atlanta drivers D:



atrakaj said:


> That's probably *why* you're a good driver.


 
More than likely.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> No, let's hear it. Stick up for your principles no matter how unpopular they may be.


 I said this in the masturbation thread, and this thread further proves my point

Had it been anyone else who made this thread, no one would complain

From what I read of it _no one_ complained about the other thread's topic


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Oh my god Phoenix and Atlanta drivers D:


 You haven't driven in Florida, I see. In that state, you have to drive 35 m.p.h. over the speed limit or the other cars will crash into you head on.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Oh my god Phoenix and Atlanta drivers D:


 
And Washington drivers.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Everytime I drive, the other people are scared shitless, just because I don't have my license yet. Because of that, I've driven less than ten times.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You haven't driven in Florida, I see. In that state, you have to drive 35 m.p.h. over the speed limit or the other cars will crash into you head on.


 You should see New York drivers, they basically do everything but drive on the Garden State Parkway. And they're always right no matter what.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Oh my god Phoenix and Atlanta drivers D:


 
SoCal drivers are the fucking WORST, I swear.  Though there have been plenty of hurfdurfers up here in WA.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 20, 2010)

I will admit a few things

I killed 20 palestinian children a year ago, while them begging for mercy, but I couldn't understand them because they spoke arabiiic

Israelis use blood to bake

Every Israeli Raider has at least a light machine gun with him.


And now for real

I never confessed my feelings to other people.
I did confess my thougts.

I can make people confess their feelings fast.

I'm quarter american

When I was in America a black man confessed his feelings about me when I didn't _see_. He probably thought that I didn't understand english.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

In other words, ALL DRIVERS EVERYWHERE ARE FUCKING INSANE.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You haven't driven in Florida, I see. In that state, you have to drive 35 m.p.h. over the speed limit or the other cars will crash into you head on.


 
I've only driven in my state.  I had been on a road trip to Florida and we had to go through Atlanta.  We and about eight other cars almost got into a huge fucking accident.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> You should see New York drivers, they basically do everything but drive on the Garden State Parkway. And they're always right no matter what.


 I was just on the Parkway last night. People were going 40 mph over the speed limit, at 11pm. I almost got hit twice. I hate NJ drivers.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> d'awwww
> 
> *gives pineapple*


 
*curls up around it and devours* >:3


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In other words, ALL DRIVERS EVERYWHERE ARE FUCKING INSANE.


 Except Ohio. The drivers here are cool when they're sober.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Except Ohio. The drivers here are cool when they're sober.



They're never sober.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 20, 2010)

I-I don't know how to say th-this and I know it might be a bit of a shocker but......I'm gay.

THERE, I SAID IT!

/4tehlulz


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2010)

I confess that I hate all of you.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I almost killed someone in school.


Why? Is he okay? How did you feel?



kyle19 said:


> We've been through this before.


 
Yeah. sorry

Long one this time.

My parents were both born in bad neighborhoods, where they had little to none opportunities. They made it out though and have become some of the most successful and driven people I know (well my mom anyway, my dad is a different story). Anyway they payed a price. To be more accepted by white people they eradicated their culutre and heritage. For promotions. My parents do not sound like my extended family.

Since I am their son and they wanted the best from me, I grew up in a high powered, upper class environment with no Black people and a French tutor.  I have a white accent, and for a long time in grade school I got made fun of for being an Oreo. I was odd, but because  was smarter and stronger than everyone I as sort of accepted.  Not by other black people though, who called me a faggot. I should mention they were advantaged too. They just didn't sound white.

Once I realized I wasn't entirely straight I went into a depression because it felt like I was proving all of them right. I was an introvert for two years and I 'd break things and steal things to act out. 

So yeah. There's my bit.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I confess that I hate all of you.


 
D'awwwww I love yew tew


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I confess that I hate all of you.


 
you confess that every day... :|


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

I confess that if you eat me, you will get explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that if you eat me, you will get explosive diarrhea.


 
I confess that I'm glad for being a vegetarian :V


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They're never sober.


 Exactly.


Scotty1700 said:


> I-I don't know how to say th-this and I know it might be a bit of a shocker but......I'm gay.
> 
> THERE, I SAID IT!
> 
> /4tehlulz


 Gasp.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I confess that I hate all of you.


 Gasp!


N106 said:


> I confess that if you eat me, you will get explosive  diarrhea.


 MOTHER FUCKING GASP!


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I confess that I'm glad for being a vegetarian :V


 I confess that I have spiked your veggies with laxatives and stolen all of the toilet paper.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> D'awwwww I love yew tew


 Lose the fucking topless lombax avatar and maybe then we'll talk.


Milo said:


> you confess that every day... :|


 No I don't; I don't post here too often anymore.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I don't; I don't post here too often anymore.


 A.K.A. he found the light out of here.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They're never sober.


 
Love the new avatar.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> A.K.A. he found the light out of here.


 
There is a way out?


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lose the fucking topless lombax avatar and maybe then we'll talk.


 I think you'z jealous of it. :J


----------



## Melo (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lose the fucking topless lombax avatar
> 
> .



I object to this.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> A.K.A. he found the light out of here.


 Yes it's called I found this magical thing called a life so I can't sit around and talk to furries all day every day. :V

Plus you people make me cry on the inside.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lose the fucking topless lombax avatar and maybe then we'll talk.


 
Would it be better if I replaced it with my fursona? He has white fur and fuchsia stripes, and he's still topless.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why? Is he okay? How did you feel?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. sorry


It's ok, if I keep seeing you posting it I'll actually take the risk.



Browder said:


> Long one this time.
> 
> My parents were both born in bad neighborhoods, where they had little to none opportunities. They made it out though and have become some of the most successful and driven people I know (well my mom anyway, my dad is a different story). Anyway they payed a price. To be more accepted by white people they eradicated their culutre and heritage. For promotions. My parents do not sound like my extended family.
> 
> ...



Everyone goes through tough times and phases. And did you grow up in the same area that you are currently living in?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Would it be better if I replaced it with my fursona? He has white fur and fuchsia stripes, and he's still topless.


 It depends on whether he is well drawn and sexy, I'd imagine.


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it's called I found this magical thing called a life so I can't sit around and talk to furries all day every day. :V
> 
> Plus you people make me cry on the inside.


 
then why are you here now? :U


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it's called I found this magical thing called a life so I can't sit around and talk to furries all day every day. :V


 That's what I meant.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> It depends on whether he is well drawn and sexy, I'd imagine.


 
The idea of sexiness and well-drawn is subjective.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> then why are you here now? :U


 Because it's 12:46 and I have nothing better to do until monday when I start another weekly grind at my shitty job.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

(19 members and 1 guests)

Awesome.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it's 12:46 and I have nothing better to do until monday when I start another weekly grind at my shitty job.


 I forgot. Where do you work?

Sorry. That was me trying to make H&K reveal personal information over the internet. lol XD


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I forgot. Where do you work?
> 
> Sorry. That was me trying to make H&K reveal personal information over the internet. lol XD


 To answer your question, Safeway. If you don't know what that is, it's a grocery store.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Everyone goes through tough times and phases. And did you grow up in the same area that you are currently living in?


 
For some of my life, yeah. I moved a lot because my mom kept on getting promotions. I was born here, moved to Boston,  moved to Minnesota, Moved back here, Moved to North Carolina, then moved back here without my parents. Throughout that I have spent months in France, Scotland, Singapore and soon, Italy. I'm going to D.C. next permanently. 

My parents are from Detroit and Richmond.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> To answer your question, Safeway. If you don't know what that is, it's a grocery store.


 http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/4321/1276836847142.jpg

Well, in that case, good luck to you. Thank God you're young, or you'fe epically fucked.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Surprisingly, I can't think of anything else to confess


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Surprisingly, I can't think of anything else to confess


 You're an FBI agent?


----------



## Icky (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Now I really want a "NOT THIS" button.  This has turned out surprisingly well, especially considering who started it.  You crazy.


No shit? 

I mean, if I had anything to confess, the last people I would want to tell is FAFers.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2010)

I confess that I am . .. .. .... .... ................. shocking, I know... >_>


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> No shit?
> 
> mean, if I had anything to confess, the last people I would want to tell is FAFers.


 
Why not? No one knows you and everyone's a little fucked up. I think FAFers are actually surprisingly perfect.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll try to get this going again:

Back in March I tried to kill myself. :V

I've stolen $180+ worth of items from my school

I'm starting to lean a little Atheist in my religious views. 

Did I win?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

CONFESS THIS!!!
*starts eating self*

...

Okay...
In hindsight, that may have been a bad idea.  I just gave myself explosive diarrhea.
I confess that I have eaten part of myself.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I'll try to get this going again:
> 
> Back in March I tried to kill myself. :V
> 
> ...


It's not about winning.  You told someone. It might have just been a computer screen but your caring a lttle less of what you said with you. We have it and we can help you let it go.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm afraid of getting close to people, and getting intimate (especially if it's with a guy)


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's not about winning.  You told someone. It might have just been a computer screen but your caring a lttle less of what you said with you. We have it and we can help you let it go.


 
I'm keeping things light man, I;m not trying to start a Sob-story about my life (Which I am more than capable of doing). Besides, this is a srs thread here, keeping it light while serious is probably the best way to go. I also haven't lied in this thread yet, everything I've said is true, I'm coming to terms with the facts that I have nothing to hide anymore.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm afraid of getting close to people, and getting intimate (especially if it's with a guy)


 ...You know what I'm gonna say don't you Willow?


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...You know what I'm gonna say don't you Willow?


 I have a feeling but, I'm too lazy to figure it out


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I'll try to get this going again:
> 
> Back in March I tried to kill myself. :V
> 
> ...


I thought I won. =(

In school, I always got called a faggot. Why? I don't even know. People always spread rumors about me, and nobody would talk to me until I caught one of them on AIM, this kid named Justin. He was like "I'm not talking to you" and then blocked me. I signed in to one of my other accounts, asked why, blocked. Other account, asked again. Blocked again. Last account I had, it was painfully obvious it was me, as it was my name. "Because you're a fucking faggot" and then blocked again. :J


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a feeling but, I'm too lazy to figure it out


 
Kyle knows. Milo Knows.

No? Okay then, "No risk, no reward."


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a feeling but, I'm too lazy to figure it out


 He already mentioned it in the thread.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I thought I won. =(
> 
> In school, I always got called a faggot. Why? I don't even know. People always spread rumors about me, and nobody would talk to me until I caught one of them on AIM, this kid named Justin. He was like "I'm not talking to you" and then blocked me. I signed in to one of my other accounts, asked why, blocked. Other account, asked again. Blocked again. Last account I had, it was painfully obvious it was me, as it was my name. "Because you're a fucking faggot" and then blocked again. :J


 Ouch.
So, are you actually gay?


----------



## Icky (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why not? No one knows you and everyone's a little fucked up. I think FAFers are actually surprisingly perfect.


The violence? The verbal abuse? 

Doesn't seem like the best environment to reveal secrets in.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I thought I won. =(
> 
> In school, I always got called a faggot. Why? I don't even know. People always spread rumors about me, and nobody would talk to me until I caught one of them on AIM, this kid named Justin. He was like "I'm not talking to you" and then blocked me. I signed in to one of my other accounts, asked why, blocked. Other account, asked again. Blocked again. Last account I had, it was painfully obvious it was me, as it was my name. "Because you're a fucking faggot" and then blocked again. :J


 
Huh... people really do suck a trolling...

I know how the rumor mill is though, I'm in a small town of barely 10,000 people.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> The violence? The verbal abuse?
> 
> Doesn't seem like the best environment to reveal secrets in.


You will never meet these people in real life and as a collective whole none of them can take the moral high ground.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why? Is he okay? How did you feel?



Oh, I didn't touch him. If I had, it wouldn't have been an almost. It was in food class. I had already taken the advanced classes, so it was the boring basic class. Only part of the class can cook on any given day, so the rest were doing excercises from a video. I enjoy physical exertion, so I was actually participating and enjoying myself. I was alone in that, and it left me open.

And then a guy, really short and a jerk to everyone, with the occasional nice-guy phenomenon, decided to knee me in the ass. An entire year of frustration and annoyance came out. Now normally, I am inhibited. For some reason I can't bring myself to physically hurt people nearly as much as I really can. At that moment, though, I wasn't in control. My actions were out of my jurisdiction. I turned and told him, in a deep growling voice, that if he touched me again I would fucking kill him. And truth be told, in my current state, if he had so much as touched me again, I *would* have killed him. He sniggered about my reaction, but decided not to touch me again after that. But it was already too late. The fun I was having excercising was gone.

As I said, I normally can't use even half of my strength to hurt someone. If I try, I hit a wall where I can't exert any more strength, even though I'm barely exerting any at all. However, I have experienced times when that strength is unlocked. I have felt two different personalities in those cases. Either, as with the jerk mentioned above, a burning rage, or else a cold and calculating fury. Either way, I am not in active control, although my actions in the latter are carefully thought out, just not by my conscious self.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> Ouch.
> So, are you actually gay?


 No lol. If I am, even I don't know. I'm too depressed for self exploration right now. :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Love the new avatar.



The Fork of Truth is not to be trifled with.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a pretty bad person all around


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, I didn't touch him. If I had, it wouldn't have been an almost. It was in food class. I had already taken the advanced classes, so it was the boring basic class. Only part of the class can cook on any given day, so the rest were doing excercises from a video. I enjoy physical exertion, so I was actually participating and enjoying myself. I was alone in that, and it left me open.
> 
> And then a guy, really short and a jerk to everyone, with the occasional nice-guy phenomenon, decided to knee me in the ass. An entire year of frustration and annoyance came out. Now normally, I am inhibited. For some reason I can't bring myself to physically hurt people nearly as much as I really can. At that moment, though, I wasn't in control. My actions were out of my jurisdiction. I turned and told him, in a deep growling voice, that if he touched me again I would fucking kill him. And truth be told, in my current state, if he had so much as touched me again, I *would* have killed him. He sniggered about my reaction, but decided not to touch me again after that. But it was already too late. The fun I was having excercising was gone.
> 
> As I said, I normally can't use even half of my strength to hurt someone. If I try, I hit a wall where I can't exert any more strength, even though I'm barely exerting any at all. However, I have experienced times when that strength is unlocked. I have felt two different personalities in those cases. Either, as with the jerk mentioned above, a burning rage, or else a cold and calculating fury. Either way, I am not in active control, although my actions in the latter are carefully thought out, just not by my conscious self.


 
You have inhibitors. You're a good person, Atra. Sounds like subconsciously you know that violence us wrong. Not everyone has that.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> You have inhibitors. You're a good person, Atra. Sounds like subconsciously you know that violence us wrong. Not everyone has that.


 
They're fucking annoying to have, sometimes. Like all those times that me and my sister fought. And that time back in sixth grade, when that guy (who was not only grades ahead of me, but was held back a couple of years as well) punched me in the eye, and I only laughed and said, "Is that it?"

I also don't feel pain as I normally would while enraged.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They're fucking annoying to have, sometimes. Like all those times that me and my sister fought. And that time back in sixth grade, when that guy (who was not only grades ahead of me, but was held back a couple of years as well) punched me in the eye, and I only laughed and said, "Is that it?"


 
Annoying or not you yourself did not make anyone suffer. It feels like a horrible thing but I think it's good.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They're fucking annoying to have, sometimes. Like all those times that me and my sister fought. And that time back in sixth grade, when that guy (who was not only grades ahead of me, but was held back a couple of years as well) punched me in the eye, and I only laughed and said, "Is that it?"
> 
> I also don't feel pain as I normally would while enraged.


 
Rage is one hell of an anesthetic.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Annoying or not you yourself did not make anyone suffer. It feels like a horrible thing but I think it's good.



Two-edged blade. My life is full of it.



Pliio8 said:


> Rage is one hell of an anesthetic.



It's not that. Most people, when properly enraged, don't feel pain at all, like their nerves were turned off, but for me, it's like...well, like I'm the fucking Avatar. You know how when he goes into that state where he glows? He also gains total mastery over all bending. I am a strong believer in mind-over-matter, and I believe that I can learn to acknowledge pain without the pain. Pain is a warning that my body has been damaged. If I learn to acknowledge that, I can then tune out the actual pain. It's as if in my enraged states, I have already learned this, because I still feel the pain, but it's not painful.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I will admit a few things
> 
> I killed 20 palestinian children a year ago, while them begging for mercy, but I couldn't understand them because they spoke arabiiic
> 
> ...


 
That's not even funny, you're just a douchebag.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's not even funny, you're just a douchebag.



The blood is, because the English use it in cooking as well. Black pudding.


----------



## Luca (Jun 20, 2010)

I have to confess that I never saw the Godfather movies.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes I'm short-tempered with my little bro.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2010)

Luca said:


> I have to confess that I never saw the Godfather movies.


 Ask for any favor on this, the day of my daughter's wedding.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Ask for any favor on this, the day of my daughter's wedding.


 
Can I have a piece of that pie?

Oh, fuck, I forgot about Lois. Good pie, though.

I lack motivation.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

I forgot about this one

I can't swim


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't think of anything right now that's not sexual :V I'll try again later.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 20, 2010)

I confess that I can't confess anything of consequence here without making myself feel vulnerable.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess that I can't confess anything of consequence here without making myself feel vulnerable.


 
Same. I confess I don't like opening up to people :V


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Have something weighing you down? Maybe something you would like to reveal? You know what to do.


U.N.Owen was me! JK... I am a plushophile who likes plushie anthro art. There I said it you happy now?


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jun 20, 2010)

I want to commit suicide wearing a fursuit.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> I want to commit suicide wearing a fursuit.


 
trololol

if not... get help


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm afraid of ice cubes down my shirt


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess that I can't confess anything of consequence here without making myself feel vulnerable.


 
Isn't that the point of this thread?

I confess that the thing I put in the drinks wasn't ice...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

I confess I am absolutely terrified to use urinals in public bathrooms, and I haven't done so in many years.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess I am absolutely terrified to use urinals in public bathrooms, and I haven't done so in many years.


 
Is it the object itself or the people watching you?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Is it the object itself or the people watching you?


 
A bit of both, mainly people watching. I have to be in a stall with a door behind me. There's this rest stop I try to avoid at all costs because the stall doors only come up halfway D: (wtf?) Being bullied and shoved at urinals in elementary school might have something to do with it.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2010)

I haven't eaten breakfast yet :o


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I haven't eaten breakfast yet :o


 
I've eaten dinner already :O

It's really weighing me down, I'm so full.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 20, 2010)

I cant swim and I have a fear of trying to learn and failing.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I cant swim and I have a fear of trying to learn and failing.


 
Shallow water!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

I've never been kissed :V


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I've never been kissed :V


 
They have beer for that.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> They have beer for that.


 
I'm not some anti-social weirdo, I'm just a romantic who values stuff like that much more than other people. I'd only kiss someone I liked. I dated a guy recently but it was just fooling around, and we got as far as oral sex even, but I could never bring myself to kiss him. I dunno, maybe I'm afraid of it.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> They have beer for that.


 
It's the same as kissing a sleeping person. Pointless, unless you get off to it :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm having a love affair with a burrito.  My parents say "taco-only", but that female burrito was so sexy that I just had to nail her.  Don't tell them, okay.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> I'm having a love affair with a burrito.  My parents say "taco-only", but that female burrito was so sexy that I just had to nail her.  Don't tell them, okay.


 
Tell them to gt out of the Dark Ages. Interculinary relationships have been going on for a while now.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm not some anti-social weirdo, I'm just a romantic who values stuff like that much more than other people. I'd only kiss someone I liked. I dated a guy recently but it was just fooling around, and we got as far as oral sex even, but I could never bring myself to kiss him. I dunno, maybe I'm afraid of it.


 
in a way that's sorta kissing


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Tell them to gt out of the Dark Ages. Interculinary relationships have been going on for a while now.


 I decided against it.  My taco-parents believe that fried chicken should be slaves to the Caesar salads.  They'd disown me for going out with a burrito.
Instead, I broke up with burrito-girl, and am now going out with a male taco.
That's okay, right?  They won't disown me for that, right?


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> I decided against it.  My taco-parents believe that fried chicken should be slaves to the Caesar salads.  They'd disown me for going out with a burrito.
> Instead, I broke up with burrito-girl, and am now going out with a male taco.
> That's okay, right?  They won't disown me for that, right?


 
I dunno. Might still be a bit too spicy for there tastes. They probably won't be too happy with their son being covered in sour cream.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> in a way that's sorta kissing


 
lol


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I dunno. Might still be a bit too spicy for there tastes. They probably won't be too happy with their son being covered in sour cream.


 As soon as they found me with another male taco, they disowned me, then sent me to ex-gay camp.  The instructor says that "through the power of pizza-Jesus, we can be cured of our sick fetishes"


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm not some anti-social weirdo, I'm just a romantic who values stuff like that much more than other people. I'd only kiss someone I liked. I dated a guy recently but it was just fooling around, and we got as far as oral sex even, but I could never bring myself to kiss him. I dunno, maybe I'm afraid of it.



Aww that's....some what....nice?  



N106 said:


> I decided against it.  My taco-parents believe that fried chicken should  be slaves to the Caesar salads.  They'd disown me for going out with a  burrito.
> Instead, I broke up with burrito-girl, and am now going out with a male  taco.
> That's okay, right?  They won't disown me for that, right?



<.< What is wrong with you?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> <.< What is wrong with you?


 I made a taco my avatar as a joke from another forum, and it got carried way too far.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> As soon as they found me with another male taco, they disowned me, then sent me to ex-gay camp.  The instructor says that "through the power of pizza-Jesus, we can be cured of our sick fetishes"



Hey I think pizza-Jesus was a pretty cool guy but you can't trust a religion that worships a Pizza with so much hair. Not very palatable. Besides those ex-gay people are just more self haing homosexuals. If you offer them a little taste and toss the lettuce around a bit, I'm sure you can get one to help you escape.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hey I think pizza-Jesus was a pretty cool guy but you can't trust a religion that worships a Pizza with so much hair. Not very palatable. Besides those ex-gay people are just more self haing homosexuals. If you offer them a little taste and toss the lettuce around a bit, I'm sure you can get one to help you escape.


 It worked.
But I didn't even enjoy that male taco.  I've learned a valuable lesson.  Hopefully, that female burrito doesn't hate me now.
I confess that type of food is not important in a relationship, and that I did not realize that before.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> It worked.
> But I didn't even enjoy that male taco.  I've learned a valuable lesson.  Hopefully, that female burrito doesn't hate me now.


 Go get her dude. Maybe someday I'll see you on a menu together.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Dammit N106, you're making me hungry


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Tell them to gt out of the Dark Ages. Interculinary relationships have been going on for a while now.


 
I know a latke that left her sufganiyot fiancee to run off with some musakhan.  Love can spring up anywhere.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Go get her dude. Maybe someday I'll see you on a menu together.


 
Stop playing along with him!! >;3 Although this "Maybe someday I'll see you on a menu together" made me laugh a bit. ;P


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Stop playing along with him!!


 I confess that Adelin doesn't understand comedy.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that Adelin doesn't understand comedy.


 
I know its comedy, but something in your comedy just freaks me out. ;~;


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I know its comedy, but something in your comedy just freaks me out. ;~;


 Could you confess what it is?  I could use criticism about my comedy.  Tell me what freaks you out about it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I know its comedy, but something in your comedy just freaks me out. ;~;


 "A human in love with her dog. ~_^"

I don't understand how you can be freaked out D:


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

-claps- bravo Browder and N106, that was the best conversation I have ever read.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> "A human in love with her dog. ~_^"
> 
> I don't understand how you can be freaked out D:


 
Yeah I was wondering about this D:

Adelin, is there something you would like to confess?


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

Nothing!! I already explained it in my introduction thread..... OMG why did you guys start focusing on me?! ;~;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

I accidentally an apple pie. :U


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Nothing!! I already explained it in my introduction thread..... OMG why did you guys start focusing on me?! ;~;


 To scare you :3


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Nothing!! I already explained it in my introduction thread..... OMG why did you guys start focusing on me?! ;~;


 no one reads those...

besides...it seems you're WAY too obsessed with it.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I accidentally an apple pie. :U


 
a _warm_ apple pie?


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> no one reads those...
> 
> besides...it seems you're WAY too obsessed with it.



Ok you know what....change subject..... <~<



Harebelle said:


> I accidentally an apple pie. :U



.....you what?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> .....you what?



a pie

accidentally


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Ok you know what....change subject..... <~<
> 
> 
> 
> .....you what?


 you don't internet much, do you?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> a pie
> 
> accidentally



The squirrel gets it.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol, movie reference.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Nothing!! I already explained it in my introduction thread..... OMG why did you guys start focusing on me?! ;~;


 
Don't pull off a Willow :V


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The squirrel gets it.


 
I'm not gonna ask anymore..... <;3



AleutheWolf said:


> you don't internet much, do you?



>;3 I do!! It's just that I'm not quite used to some things yet..... ok? <;3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> <;3


 
Heart attack?

But seriously, it was a pretty warm apple pie.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Heart attack?
> 
> But seriously, it was a pretty warm apple pie.


 
Couldn't you a baguette?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Couldn't you a baguette?


 
Mmm, a warm buttered baguette.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

You guys are sick, I'm not French.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

I want a croissant


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Mmm, a warm buttered baguette.


 
what if a baguette a pie

on purpose


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You guys are sick, I'm not French.


 
But you go to france often. You could a baguette some french girls, for fun.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what if a baguette a pie
> 
> on purpose


 
The scandal!


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The scandal!


 
Happy 5000th!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2010)

I was once a Marxist (Titoist), then I became an Anarcho-Syndicalist, then just straight up Anarcho-Capitalist, and then back to basic Populism.

I have mild adolescent gynecomastia.

I once attempted to establish a chapter of the SDS for Bexar county schools.

For some reason, I am not too sexually attracted to white women/men, and seem to be more attracted to Middle Easterners and Blacks/Mestizos. :[

I had imaginary friends, and they weren't cool, either. Infact, they looked like the first thing on the left, and I still see them on occassion.

I might be considered "racist" for this, but all the Nahuans(especially the Oaxacans) that come here to the United States do not like my family that much (they were the ones that pushed the Mexican government to kick the Mescalero Apache out, which led to some of my ancestors getting interned back in the U.S. in Oklahoma and NM), and while I wish to be the bigger man in the situation, they are disgusted by anybody that has even a scintilla of Apache blood, and I have reciprocated their hatred before.

And the Oaxacans/Hondurans are the ones coming over with lightning speed to my city, along with the Nortern Mexicans who don't like Apaches either.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Happy 5000th!


 
Thank you, Browder. This means so much to mah family. I wanna thank Jaysus and mah momma.
WE MADE IT, MOMMA!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I have mild adolescent gynecomastia.



Some meds cause that.  You said you had been on the damn things at some point in your life, didn't you?


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, there is another thing.

Not that I would ever act on them, and I realize they are wrong, but sometimes the first thoughts I have when I see a Middle Easterners are what people would consider racist...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh yeah, there is another thing.
> 
> Not that I would ever act on them, and I realize they are wrong, but sometimes the first thoughts I have when I see a Middle Easterners are what people would consider racist...



D:


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 20, 2010)

I have something to confess.

I stabbed a guy. Several times. When he finally was gone I found other people to stab, and I stabbed them again and again.
I know I should feel bad, but I don't. 






Because it was a CS gg. :V


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> D:


 
Yeah, I'm working on it. It's just that here where I live, not only are they rare, but the ones I have encountered and had to deal with are very... Unfriendly.

A few of them had broken into a store at night, stolen alcohol, and then had tried to say they hadn't even seen the store, while standing just outside of it.

Here it is also pretty well known that when a group of them asks to use your phone at night, it means that if you do not let them use it they will start a fight, and if you do they will steal it.

I guess I am pretty biased because a large majority of my encounters with them have been in these situations, but because most of them do not speak a language I speak, I can't get to know the honest ones. And once again, I know it is extremely unfair for the ones that are not criminals, and the thoughts are forced out after a few seconds.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> A few of them had broken into a store at night, stolen alcohol, and then had tried to say they hadn't even seen the store, while standing just outside of it.


Ain't Muslims forbid to drink alcohol?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Yeah, I'm working on it. It's just that here where I live, not only are they rare, but the ones I have encountered and had to deal with are very... Unfriendly.
> 
> A few of them had broken into a store at night, stolen alcohol, and then had tried to say they hadn't even seen the store, while standing just outside of it.
> 
> ...


 

Ah, see crap like this enforces hate and racial tensions.
*EDIT*: Meaning, I understand, and I'm glad you're aware of it yourself. :3

Britain has some really rough areas, but for every black kid or "non-specified foreginer" breaking the law, there are six white teenagers being little shits and smashing up phone boxes and harassing people walking by.

And then the parents of these teens are the sort who blame their poverty on immigrants, and never on their own selfish, lazy attitude and heavy drinking.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Some meds cause that. You said you had been on the damn things at some point in your life, didn't you?


 
Amphetamines don't cause that, but a possible side-effect of seroquel is obesity, which can cause pseudo-gynecomastia.

No, I just had too many estrogens in my system.



Harebelle said:


> Ah, see crap like this enforces hate and racial tensions.
> *EDIT*: Meaning, I understand, and I'm glad you're aware of it yourself. :3
> 
> Britain has some really rough areas, but for every black kid or "non-specified foreginer" breaking the law, there are six white teenagers being little shits and smashing up phone boxes and harassing people walking by.
> ...


 
The Black people of Britain are no different from the white people of Britain (except for the Jamaicans, from what I have collected).

But that isn't necessarily the case in the United States. Many Blacks are on the same level as many Whites (i.e. Blue-Collar workers, who hate the living hell out of each other).

And there are always exceptions, but they are normally found in the suburbs and the military, not in the apartment blocks.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Ain't Muslims forbid to drink alcohol?


 
How often do you see the religious _really_ restrain themselves from what they're forbidden to do?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> How often do you see the religious _really_ restrain themselves from what they're forbidden to do?


 
It seems fairly pick-and-choose for many.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Ain't Muslims forbid to drink alcohol?


 
I don't think those teenagers care much. Or then they aren't Muslims.



Harebelle said:


> Ah, see crap like this enforces hate and racial tensions.
> Britain has some really rough areas, but for every black kid or "non-specified foreginer" breaking the law, there are six white teenagers being little shits and smashing up phone boxes and harassing people walking by.


 
The thing is, while I have to deal with the white kids breaking the law as well, I am exposed to more white people who are not breaking the law who I interact with on a regular basis. However, my exposure to Middle Easterns is very limited, because most of the ones I meet in normal circumstances do not want to speak to anyone else but other Middle Easterns or can not speak to anyone else (language barriers).

If there were more of them with whom I could communicate with it might help a lot.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's entirely pick-and-choose for most.



Fix'd.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It seems fairly pick-and-choose for many.


 
It doesn't help that in christianity, many of those restrictions were bullshit to begin with, completely ungrounded in the bible.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> It doesn't help that in christianity, many of those restrictions were bullshit to begin with, completely ungrounded in the bible.


 
One of the original Commandments is to not boil a kid (goat) in its mother's milk.
The fuck, God?


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> One of the original Commandments is to not boil a kid (goat) in its mother's milk.
> The fuck, God?


 
Don't let cattle graze with other kinds of Cattle (Leviticus 19:19)

Don't have a variety of crops on the same field. (Leviticus 19:19)

Don't wear clothes made of more than one fabric (Leviticus 19:19)

Don't cut your hair nor shave. (Leviticus 19:27)

Any person who curseth his mother or father, must be killed. (Leviticus 20:9)  Have you ever done that?

If a man cheats on his wife, or vise versa, both the man and the woman must die. (Leviticus 20:10).  I wonder if Dr. Laura would like that one to be enforced?

If a man sleeps with his father's wife... both him and his father's wife is to be put to death. (Leviticus 20:11)

If a man sleeps with his wife and her mother they are all to be burnt to death.  (Leviticus 20:14)

If a man or woman has sex with an animal, both human and animal must be killed. (Leviticus 20:15-16).  I guess you should kill the animal since they were willing participants.  Are they crazy?

If a man has sex with a woman on her period, they are both to be "cut off from their people" (Leviticus 20:18)

Psychics, wizards, and so on are to be stoned to death.  (Leviticus 20:27)

If a priest's daughter is a whore, she is to be burnt at the stake.  (Leviticus 21:9)

People who have flat noses, or is blind or lame, cannot go to an altar of God (Leviticus 21:17-18)

Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be stoned to death by the community.  (Leviticus 24:14-16)

Don't let cattle graze with other kinds of Cattle (Leviticus 19:19)

This Leviticus guy must have been stupid, huh?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> One of the original Commandments is to not boil a kid (goat) in its mother's milk.
> The fuck, God?


 
That's actually on the second set of tablets, the set that survived.  The "traditional" commandments were on the ones that were broken. :3


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> This Leviticus guy must have been stupid, huh?


 
Leviticus is what happens when you let some misogynistic dopehead pervert write "ROOLZ 4 UR LYFE".


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's actually on the second set of tablets, the set that survived.  The "traditional" commandments were on the ones that were broken. :3



How does that work?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Leviticus is what happens when you let some misogynistic dopehead pervert write "ROOLZ 4 UR LYFE".


 
I thought that was Paul...

Oh wait, it's both! :3c


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How does that work?


 
who knows? v:|v

edit: crap, double posted


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm afraid of way more stuff than's good for me, not in an incapacitating way but to the point at which thinking about it puts me in a bad mood.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

I have naughty thoughts about fictional characters.

>>


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have naughty thoughts about fictional characters.
> 
> >>


 Then you should be burned at the stake, because you make God cry.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> Then you should be burned at the stake, because you make God cry.


 
What if God is one of them? :3c


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have naughty thoughts about fictional characters.
> 
> >>


 
Soldier/scout? :V


----------



## Dan. (Jun 20, 2010)

I own a snuggie, I hope you don't treat me as any less of a human being for that!


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have naughty thoughts about fictional characters.
> 
> >>


 
hey, me too :3c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Soldier/scout? :V


 
They're there, yeah.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> They're there, yeah.


 
Naughty naughty woman :V


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I may be in love with Harebelle


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think I may be in love with Harebelle


 


AleutheWolf said:


> I may be in love with Harebelle





AleutheWolf said:


> in love with Harebelle





AleutheWolf said:


> Har*a*belle



FFFFF--


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> FFFFF--


 what? T^T


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Don't pull off a Willow :V


 Pull off a---What?!


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what? T^T


 
It doesn't show much love if you don't care to spell her name right.

It's simple lust :V



WillowWulf said:


> Pull off a---What?!


 
Yes.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

I confess the most embarrassing thing if all:
I post on Furaffinity Forums.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm addicted to the internet and its ruining my life. I like to pretend I'm in control of my addiction (obviously I'm not). I've lost a couple of very real friends because of it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Jashwa's coming..


 Hi. 


Icky said:


> Fuzzy, this is the worst idea for a thread you've had.
> 
> And that's saying something.


 It was going pretty well, actually, except for the speed bump around pages 11-12. Fuzzy did a good thing by not putting anything sexual in the OP. 


WillowWulf said:


> I can't swim


lolblack joke here. 

My confessions:
1) I have a conscience and actually feel guilty a lot. I feel guilty for the dumbest little shit irl and even some stuff online. 
2) I am a gigantic furfaggot and I like to act like a kitty in real life, even around my normal friends. :|


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> .
> 2) I am a gigantic furfaggot and I like to act like a kitty in real life, even around my normal friends. :|


 
Do they accept you being a furfag kitty around them? If I started saying miaow around friends, I bet I would be regarded as a little odd.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hi.
> 
> It was going pretty well, actually, except for the speed bump around pages 11-12. Fuzzy did a good thing by not putting anything sexual in the OP.


 A Fuzzy thread working out?

Expect the world to end soon.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Do they accept you being a furfag kitty around them? If I started saying miaow around friends, I bet I would be regarded as a little odd.


 My college friends told me that I was a kitty before I even started consciously acting furfaggy around them and they didn't even know about furries. They just kind of decided that I was a kitty and then they call me on anything I do stereotypically cat like or un cat like. Also, they think it's cute when I meow/purr :3c.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It was going pretty well, actually, except for the speed bump around pages 11-12.


 
Hare's fault. Pretty suprising :V



Jashwa said:


> My college friends told me that I was a kitty before I even started consciously acting furfaggy around them and they didn't even know about furries. They just kind of decided that I was a kitty and then they call me on anything I do stereotypically cat like or un cat like. Also, they think it's cute when I meow/purr :3c.


 
Jashwa... I'm speechless :V


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My college friends told me that I was a kitty before I even started consciously acting furfaggy around them and they didn't even know about furries. They just kind of decided that I was a kitty and then they call me on anything I do stereotypically cat like or un cat like. Also, they think it's cute when I meow/purr :3c.


 
ugh


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Jashwa... I'm speechless :V


 


Jelly said:


> ugh


 I'm sorry :c

I don't _always_ do that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't normally act like a dog/wolf around my friends, I do however give off the little kid aura at times


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a urinal in my bathroom.

/best confession ever


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sorry :c
> 
> I don't _always_ do that.


 
lying in the confessions thread
fucking love it
want more of it

i had a friend that pretended to be a ferret
we punched him
he stopped

:real friends:


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> lying in the confessions thread
> fucking love it
> want more of it


 Huh?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Huh?


 
Don't worry about it.
Do you do this in public settings with your friends, or in mixed company?
or was it something you started doing around your friends, slowly after you got to know them


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Don't worry about it.
> Do you do this in public settings with your friends, or in mixed company?
> or was it something you started doing around your friends, slowly after you got to know them


 Oh god not in public. Just like, when we're hanging out in our rooms watching movies or something.

And yes, it's not like I was like "Mrowr, hi guys I'm Jashwa nice to meet you kawaiiface".


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 20, 2010)

I modeled when I was younger and I can masturbate with my thighs.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Jashwa's coming..


 
I'm starting to strongly dislike that guy.

(that's my confession.)


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

People don't like me on the internet. ;~;


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> People don't like me on the internet. ;~;


 You're regressing again, stop doing that


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> People don't like me on the internet. ;~;


 
I like you on the internet :3c


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're regressing again, stop doing that


 It's not regressing if I've never been there before. 


Dyluck said:


> I like you on the internet :3c


 <3


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not regressing if I've never been there before.


 I thought I'd just mock you though, y'know

(even though you're a meanie face sometimes, I kinda like you...meh)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I modeled when I was younger *and I can masturbate with my thighs.*


 Wait, WHAT!?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Wait, WHAT!?


 
thunder thighs~


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> People don't like me on the internet. ;~;


 
You act like you don't care, but deep down you want to cry.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Wait, WHAT!?


 Just..... I don't know what I was doing when I found out, but there are benefits to having really strong leg muscles.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Just..... I don't know what I was doing when I found out, but there are benefits to having really strong leg muscles.


 Uh-huh... >_>


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not regressing if I've never been there before.


 
You're devolving :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> You're devolving :V


 Jashwa will soon be a monkey-cat at the rate he's devolving.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish we could stop drinking and just hang out like we used to. :cry:


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 20, 2010)

They tell us that
We lost our tails
Evolving up
From little snails
I say it's all
Just wind in sails
Are we not men?
We are Devo!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 20, 2010)

My sexuality is confusing me.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

I seem to only be attracted to straight guys D:


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> My sexuality is confusing me.


 
You're bi, right? (I can't remember)

Why is it confusing?  You are.  Or you aren't.  If you can't make up your mind on which you prefer, say both.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> It doesn't show much love if you don't care to spell her name right.
> 
> It's simple lust :V.


 It was with an 'a'? GOD DAMMIT! That's how I spelled it the first time but I read the username and changed it ;_;



Jashwa said:


> My college friends told me that I was a kitty before I even started consciously acting furfaggy around them and they didn't even know about furries. They just kind of decided that I was a kitty and then they call me on anything I do stereotypically cat like or un cat like. Also, they think it's cute when I meow/purr :3c.


I gotta admit, that _is _adorable.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I gotta admit, that _is _adorable.


 Thanks >//<


----------



## Syradact (Jun 20, 2010)

OK, I have to confess I wash my hands a lot more than most people. If they feel even the slightest bit dirty, I have to wash.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

I want to confess, THAT I READ THIS THREAD AND LOL'D!!! XD

....can i go to hell for laughing at the retar- err furries? :3


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I want to confess, THAT I READ THIS THREAD AND LOL'D!!! XD
> 
> ....can i go to hell for laughing at the retar- err furries? :3


 
You're already going to hell, you're a retar- err, furry.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Thanks >//<


 also, my bf does it too so you're not the only one


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You're already going to hell, you're a retar- err, furry.



Damn.  Well not necessarily!  Durring 2012 durring the rapture, all the good people will get beamed up and jesus comes to earth.  By being a bad christian, im really being a good one, by meeting Jesus first!


----------



## Thallis (Jun 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'll defend my case this one time. I don't like bringing it up. I was kicked out of my highschool during my senior year because I confessed I was gay to the principal (some guy threatened to kill me, and I had to tell the principal why) no other highschool would accept me


 
Went through most of the thread, and it was dropped, but I feel this needs to be said. If you went to a private school, this is not illegal (They can throw you out for being black if they felt like it), but extremely frowned upon. You NEED to write a letter to a gay rights organization ASAP about this, because this is a huge fucking deal and incredibly unjust. Yes, it will matter in the long run. If they take up the cause, not only will you receive your diploma from the school, but colleges will fight to have you go to their school. On scholarship.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Damn.  Well not necessarily!  Durring 2012 durring the rapture, all the good people will get beamed up and jesus comes to earth.  By being a bad christian, im really being a good one, by meeting Jesus first!


 
No, you're just going to hell.  Now shut up.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 20, 2010)

I fantasize about having sex with almost everyone I meet, including the majority of FAF users.

I also shave my arm pits, because Why the fuck arm pit hair? and don't like the Beatles.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No, you're just going to hell. Now shut up.



awww..... >_>   well maybe ill get to meet Hitler, Allah, Osama, and George Bush.


----------



## Bir (Jun 20, 2010)

Thallis said:


> Went through most of the thread, and it was dropped, but I feel this needs to be said. If you went to a private school, this is not illegal (They can throw you out for being black if they felt like it), but extremely frowned upon. You NEED to write a letter to a gay rights organization ASAP about this, because this is a huge fucking deal and incredibly unjust. Yes, it will matter in the long run. If they take up the cause, not only will you receive your diploma from the school, but colleges will fight to have you go to their school. On scholarship.



First of all, this.




And my confession? I seriously, seriously hate when people put their hands on my face.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> awww..... >_>   well maybe ill get to meet Hitler, Allah, Osama, and George Bush.


 
*Allah*?

Oh boy, you're popular with the Middle Eastern set, I bet.



Stawks said:


> I fantasize about having sex with almost everyone I meet, including the majority of FAF users.



ew ew ew ew ew



Stawks said:


> I also shave my arm pits, because Why the fuck arm pit hair?



Not gonna argue, armpit hair sucks.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *Allah*?
> 
> Oh boy, you're popular with the Middle Eastern set, I bet.


Oh yes I am!     Im German, Russian, and Danish.  I find all this to be hillarious.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel like I might be somewhat homophobic, despite being gay myself (whatthefuckhowdoesthatwork) I used to be, when I was repressing my sexuality but I feel like some of it is still there somehow. As I said on the previous page, for those who didn't see, I seem to only be attracted to straight guys (beyond physical I mean) I mean, the slightest amount of femininity is a huge turn off, personality wise. I would like to be the more feminine one :3c


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I feel like I might be somewhat homophobic, despite being gay myself (whatthefuckhowdoesthatwork) I used to be, when I was repressing my sexuality but I feel like some of it is still there somehow. As I said on the previous page, for those who didn't see, I seem to only be attracted to straight guys (beyond physical I mean) I mean, the slightest amount of femininity is a huge turn off, personality wise. I would like to be the more feminine one :3c


 would a very masculine (mentally/personality) female count attraction-wise?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> would a very masculine (mentally/personality) female count attraction-wise?


 
I don't like girls :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I feel like I might be somewhat homophobic, despite being gay myself (whatthefuckhowdoesthatwork) I used to be, when I was repressing my sexuality but I feel like some of it is still there somehow. As I said on the previous page, for those who didn't see, I seem to only be attracted to straight guys (beyond physical I mean) I mean, the slightest amount of femininity is a huge turn off, personality wise. I would like to be the more feminine one :3c


 
I'm glad to see someone say this. There's a common misconception that LGBT people can't be homophobic, which is entirely untrue.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm glad to see someone say this. There's a common misconception that LGBT people can't be homophobic, which is entirely untrue.


 
I think what you said about me earlier was right, I do dislike who I am on some level :/


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I fantasize about having sex with almost everyone I meet, including the majority of FAF users.


 ...That's just creepy and no


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

I need to confess this too.

I fantasize about sex with willowwulf.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm kind of scared of guys coming on to me. I don't know if it's a trust/intimacy thing, I definitely have issues with those too. I just like being around straight people. I guess it's like how girls like hanging around gay guys, I don't feel threatened with them. I want to be the one doing the coming on-to  But I still have it in my brain that gay guys are gonna be like SEX SEX SEX CAN WE HAVE SEX NOW SEX SEX (hey, a lot of them are... psst... fuzzyalien) I only feel 'safe' when the person can't feel attracted to me back :C I'll be alone forever I guess...

oh man i made myself sad ;_;


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *derp*


 
The turd that just wouldn't go down, no matter how many times his mother flushed.

That's him.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm 15 and I still don't know how to swim... I've always had a phobia of drowning... Otherwise, I can get in a pool(Water at neck height) and the ocean, and be fine...


----------



## Wreth (Jun 20, 2010)

Once, I dropped some litter by accident, and didn't bother to pick it up again.

Am I going to hell? :C


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

My sister is a lesbian, and even though it's possible for two siblings not to be straight, I still think she might just be imitating me. I doubt her orientation and that makes me sad. She's my sister. i'm suppose to be supportive.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I need to confess this too.
> 
> I fantasize about sex with willowwulf.


 I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm sorry, what?



What?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

It's ok, usarise, most of the users here fantasize about having sex with willow.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> My sister is a lesbian, and even though it's possible for two siblings not to be straight, I still think she might just be imitating me. I doubt her orientation and that makes me sad. She's my sister. i'm suppose to be supportive.


 
How long have you been openly gay (around her at least)?



WillowWulf said:


> I'm sorry, what?



I think I just heard Willow loading a gun.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> How long have you been openly gay (around her at least)?


 Also, how old is she?


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's ok, usarise, most of the users here fantasize about having sex with willow.


Well actually theres a list of people.  I want to have sex with here.

Willow
H&K
Harley
Scotty
Haxx
Nylak
Jashwa
every single mod.
Kellie Gator


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> How long have you been openly gay (around her at least)?


 
I'm not gay, I just sleep with dudes sometimes. 

And she came out to me first. However I wasn't being discreet with the television around that time so she probably noticed all the episodes of Queer as Folk and Noah's Arc I had recorded. Next thing I know, someone's recording the L Word and three months later she comes out to me.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Well actually theres a list of people.  I want to have sex with here.
> 
> Willow
> H&K
> ...


 ...what?


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...what?


oh nothing... ;3


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...what?


 He probably still thinks of Nylak as a retired mod.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm not gay, I just sleep with dudes sometimes.
> 
> And she came out to me first. However I wasn't being discreet with the television around that time so she probably noticed all the episodes of Queer as Folk and Noah's Arc I had recorded. Next thing I know, someone's recording the L Word and three months later she comes out to me.


 
Could easily be that she felt emboldened by the knowledge that you were homosexual as well, and that resulted in her coming out.  She probably felt reassured that you were having/have had some of the same internal conflicts and self-questioning that you have/had.  It's easier to learn how to swim when you've got a buddy.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He probably still thinks of Nylak as a retired mod.


 Oh well that makes sense I guess


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Could easily be that she felt emboldened by the knowledge that you were homosexual as well, and that resulted in her coming out.  She probably felt reassured that you were having/have had some of the same internal conflicts and self-questioning that you have/had.  It's easier to learn how to swim when you've got a buddy.


 
I'm still not gay.

And yeah, i know all of that intellectually but I don't know how to get over it. She's still not out to our parents yet so I'm worried that they'll flock to me once she is.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I really dont like (what) my culture (has become) (Black) 


Even though I seem to defend hip-hop to the DEATH


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> I think I really dont like (what) my culture (has become) (Black)
> 
> 
> Even though I seem to defend hip-hop to the DEATH


 I miss the [this] button so bad.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I miss the [this] button so bad.


 
Yeah guy its just, I dunno. Even dealing with some baptist Christians, its as a whole not just you know, ******. 

AND OBAMA IS NOT GOING TO SAVE THE WORLD STOP IT NOW.

Oh and when im stressed/depressed/bored I eat a lot. Im balloning up but I still keep a slim frame, shit sometimes it scares me a lot.

Oh and I dont think im really liked in the forums, I think its some kind of weird paranoia really. (Been lurking since 2007)


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Oh and I dont think im really liked in the forums, I think its some kind of weird paranoia really. (Been lurking since 2007)


 For what it's worth, since I've been here, I haven't seen/heard anyone express dislike towards you. 

I think people are pretty indifferent because you lurk more than you post. They're just like "Oh hey, it's that black guy" instead of having any real reaction.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Yeah guy its just, I dunno. Even dealing with some baptist Christians, its as a whole not just you know, ******.
> 
> AND OBAMA IS NOT GOING TO SAVE THE WORLD STOP IT NOW.
> 
> ...


 
Who cares if people like you or not?

And it's okay to be scared as long s you don't let that rule you. In the immortal words of Mos, "Fear not of Man because every Man shall die."


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> For what it's worth, since I've been here, I haven't seen/heard anyone express dislike towards you.
> 
> I think people are pretty indifferent because you lurk more than you post. They're just like "Oh hey, it's that black guy" instead of having any real reaction.


 
Yeah I kinda figured that, I mean I want to put more effort into my posts but I dunno, well I am putting effort now.


Oh and Affirmative Action and such.



Browder said:


> Who cares if people like you or not?
> 
> And it's okay to be scared as long s you don't let that rule you. In the immortal words of Mos, "Fear not of Man because every Man shall die."



I dont, I mean I can still sleep at night.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> I dont, I mean I can still sleep at night.


You have an eating disorder. I just thought the two were connected.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> You have an eating disorder. I just thought the two were connected.


 
GAH! Didn't read the whole post, but hopefully I can get this whole thing checked out through a shrink.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes I would love nothing better than a sexually charged, no-speaking affair.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 20, 2010)

I like canines more than humans (no zoophilia).


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I like canines more than humans (no zoophilia).


 This is pretty sad dude.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is pretty sad dude.


 Yes, yes it is.

Luckily I still like women's boobies.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 20, 2010)

I am so terrified of dating my boyfriend. I'm afraid I'm not experienced enough for him.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Yes, yes it is.
> 
> Luckily I still like women's boobies.



But dude.

You like dogs better then people.

What the fuck.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am so terrified of dating my boyfriend. I'm afraid I'm not experienced enough for him.



Be glad you have someone.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 20, 2010)

just because I have someone doesn't mean I can't lose them because of something like this.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> just because I have someone doesn't mean I can't lose them because of something like this.


 
Talk to him?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> just because I have someone doesn't mean I can't lose them because of something like this.



You are a young woman who is dating. 

Of course you are going to freak out about losing boyfriends. Just chillax.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> just because I have someone doesn't mean I can't lose them because of something like this.


 If they really like you and want to be with you they'll help you overcome feeling inexperienced and such.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 20, 2010)

We haven't been together long enough. I don't want to do anything for a long time. I think he's alright with that but I'm just scared that when we get around to doing something I won't know what I'm doing.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2010)

Ninja'd


----------



## Plantar (Jun 21, 2010)

I get called "ese" by my co-workers on a regular basis, so I started calling all of them that. I don't think they like it. It's funny.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 21, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> You are a young woman who is dating.
> 
> Of course you are going to freak out about losing boyfriends. Just chillax.


I know :c it's just been 4 months since I've dated anyone and over 6 since I've dated a guy, and never have I dated someone this much older than me.


----------



## Tally (Jun 21, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Oh and I dont think im really liked in the forums, I think its some kind of weird paranoia really.



Hey, I get the same feeling too! 




Heckler & Koch said:


> This is pretty sad dude.


 
This.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But dude.
> 
> You like dogs better then people.
> 
> *What the fuck*.


I don't understand either.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

My favorite pet name is Kitten


----------



## Aleu (Jun 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I know :c it's just been 4 months since I've dated anyone and over 6 since I've dated a guy, and never have I dated someone this much older than me.


 having a bisexual one is worse, you got that fear of not being able to please him without using a strap on.
-sigh-


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 21, 2010)

True, Aleu. My first boyfriend was bi. When it came time to talk about fucking he told me he wouldn't mind it if I nailed him with a strapon. Awkward.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> This.


 ^that


----------



## Querk (Jun 21, 2010)

I would love to be a musician or a writer, even though my family expects me to be something like a doctor or physicist.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

Querk said:


> I would love to be a musician or a writer, even though my family expects me to be something like a doctor or physicist.


 Write a composition while sewing a patient back together, that'd be badass.
~555th post~


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Well actually theres a list of people.  I want to have sex with here.
> 
> Willow
> H&K
> ...


 And... Where am I?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> And... Where am I?


 The list of "Little kids with big egos that no one wants to have sex with".


----------



## Jelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The list of "Little kids with big egos that no one wants to have sex with".


 
i love the context
your pants aint big enough to have some creep fuck you in your sleep and impregnate your asshole with worms


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The list of "Little kids with big egos that no one wants to have sex with".


 Someone is hiding a burning desire.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The list of "Little kids with big egos that no one  wants to have sex with".


 
Zing!



Jelly said:


> i love the context
> your pants aint big enough to have some creep fuck you in your sleep and impregnate your asshole with worms



Zing!

Forum needs moar "this" button.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jun 21, 2010)

OK! OK! IT WAS ME! I TOOK A COOKIE FROM THE COOKIE JAR


*sobs uncontrollably *

ARE YOU HAPPY!? HUH!? HUH?! (Yay for confession threads a 3 a.m.)


----------



## Yukon (Jun 21, 2010)

*Sighs.* The cake... Is a lie...


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 21, 2010)

I confess that... I have considered suicide as an option a few times before.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 21, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> I confess that... I have considered suicide as an option a few times before.


 
Everyone has, I tried it once by self-defenestration.

It doesn't solve a thing unless the reason for it is sacrifice, otherwise a little hope can go a long ways.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

I hate my normal teenage urges


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 21, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I get called "ese" by my co-workers on a regular basis, so I started calling all of them that. I don't think they like it. It's funny.


 
What does it mean?


----------



## Akro (Jun 21, 2010)

I think Jashwas avatar is hawt.
Let the baawing begin


----------



## Plantar (Jun 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What does it mean?


 From WikiAnswers

Technically, it means "that", though it has been used to refer to random  guys or anyone who are Hispanic or Latino is talking to, whether they know  them or not, like "hey ese!" or "what you doing, ese?"  This is all true, it means in English "Spanish homeboy", or the slang  version anyway, but it is mostly to refer to someone of gang nature with  my experience it refers to surenos and northenios but it is used for  any person even if not Latin or Hispanic it is just less common.


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Akro
> 
> I think Jashwas avatar is hawt.



This


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What does it mean?



Pronounced eh-say.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

Akro said:


> I think Jashwas avatar is hawt.
> Let the baawing begin


 
o murr http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3265338/
it is btw


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 21, 2010)

I confess I am the most indecisive person ever. Sometimes you'll see me mouthing "eenie meanie miney mo" while pointing at different options on a menu.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

I change my avatar about as frequently as I change clothes


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I change my avatar about as frequently as I change clothes



So sometimes you change clothes every few minutes, and sometimes you don't change clothes for a few days?


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So sometimes you change clothes every few minutes, and sometimes you don't change clothes for a few days?


Why so literal?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why so literal?



It's more humorous to imagine.


----------



## Jw (Jun 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I confess I am the most indecisive person ever. Sometimes you'll see me mouthing "eenie meanie miney mo" while pointing at different options on a menu.


 
You're not alone. I cannot make up my mind on some of the most unimportant stuff. That's why I act on instinct so much-- otherwise I'd spend the day wondering about stuff.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Akro said:


> I think Jashwas avatar is hawt.
> Let the baawing begin


 


TranceFur said:


> This


 It's nothing to be ashamed of. I present you two with this amazing thread.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's nothing to be ashamed of. I present you two with this amazing thread.


 Where does it even come from?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Where does it even come from?


 Where does what even come from? My avatar?


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Where does what even come from? My avatar?


 Yes

*here's some filler*


----------



## Tao (Jun 21, 2010)

Hm

I used to be a dom


----------



## Jelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I confess I am the most indecisive person ever. Sometimes you'll see me mouthing "eenie meanie miney mo" while pointing at different options on a menu.


 
dont change your fucking icon please


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 21, 2010)

I ate a lot of meat and drank a lot of beer with friends today. I feel no shame.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yes
> 
> *here's some filler*


 Xipoid commissioned it for me from fuzzlepup.


I have another confession: I used to enjoy concession.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't actually like Concession.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 21, 2010)

May 14th, my friend gave me alcoholic water ice. I'll never see him the same way again...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I don't actually like Concession.



What.



Ersatz said:


> Hi! I'm Ersatz. I'm a pangolin, and I love metal. And Concession. :3



Right.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Xipoid commissioned it for me from fuzzlepup.
> 
> 
> I have another confession: I used to enjoy concession.


 Oh I see

I've never really read Concession


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What.


What "what"? :/



> Right.


 If you check the timestamps, I posted that second one first...


----------



## Marley (Jun 21, 2010)

My laziness often overwhelms my care by a long shot.


----------



## Rytes (Jun 21, 2010)

Akro said:


> I think Jashwas avatar is hawt.
> Let the baawing begin


 
I think Jashwa is hot  

</asskissing>


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have another confession: I used to enjoy concession.


I saw one or two of the more "romantic" ones and thought "Oh, this could be kind of cute."  I kept reading and went from :3 to :| to :\ to ]: to D: .
Ugh.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Isen said:


> I saw one or two of the more "romantic" ones and thought "Oh, this could be kind of cute." I kept reading and went from :3 to :| to :\ to ]: to D: .
> Ugh.



Just wait until Concession: The Movie.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Just wait until Concession: The Movie.


Whaaaaat!? D:


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2010)

I know you are joking but I threw up a little in my mouth anyway.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Isen said:


> I know you are joking but I threw up a little in my mouth anyway.



Joking?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 21, 2010)

I saw Concession movie and was like WHAT?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Well actually theres a list of people. I want to have sex with here.
> 
> Willow
> H&K
> ...





Misterraptor said:


> And... Where am I?





Jashwa said:


> The list of "Little kids with big egos that no one wants to have sex with".



God Damn.

Why did I log off before this happened yesterday?


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Joking?


I need you to be joking.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Rytes said:


> I think Jashwa is hot
> 
> </asskissing>


 I think Rytes is hot.

</dickkissing>


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Isen said:


> I need you to be joking.



What you need doesn't affect the facts.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I think Rytes is hot.
> 
> </dickkissing>


 Are all furries this easy?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Are all furries this easy?


 No... just the ronrey ones... :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Are all furries this easy?


Only foxes are that easy. 

Rytes is the guy that turned me bisexual :3c


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Only foxes are that easy.
> 
> Rytes is the guy that turned me bisexual :3c


 Somehow, I don't think you were hard to convince ;


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a vag. :<


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Somehow, I don't think you were hard to convince ;


 I was.


----------



## Racasha (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmmm, I wonder if there is still room in this thread for real confessions...


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 21, 2010)

I want Blue's vag


----------



## Racasha (Jun 21, 2010)

Apparently not


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 21, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> I want Blue's vag


 
+5 to Stalk


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> +5 to Stalk



Be sure to record his face when he finally gets to see the strap-on.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> I have a vag. :<


 
Pics or you're lying :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Racasha said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if there is still room in this thread for real confessions...



I did a lot to begin with, so I'm 'fessed out.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I did a lot to begin with, so I'm 'fessed out.


 
After confessing your undying love for me, I'm not surprised. Quite a show.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> After confessing your undying love for me, I'm not surprised. Quite a show.



The most tiring part was right before you woke up.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Pics or you're lying :V


You're doing everything wrong


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The most tiring part was right before you woke up.


 
Yet I notice you forgot I like my eggs sunny side up. :c


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> Yet I notice you forgot I like my eggs sunny side up. :c



I didn't forget, I just suck at making them like that. They just end up scrambled.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I didn't forget, I just suck at making them like that. They just end up scrambled.



Seriously, why the fuck are sunny-side-up eggs so friggin hard to make?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

CONFESSION: I want Blues to boss me around just to see what it feels like.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Seriously, why the fuck are sunny-side-up eggs so friggin hard to make?


 Because the yolks break easily


----------



## Tao (Jun 21, 2010)

When I drive, I tap the gas pedal along with the music.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Because the yolks break easily


 
FAILCHEF. >:[

/beatdown


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to be an WRC driver.



Blues said:


> FAILCHEF. >:[
> 
> /beatdown



Ratte > You


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Ratte > You


 
-10 to Stalk. You have to make the stalkee feel special.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm an otaku


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

I am a humongous faggot and sometimes like to wear panties in secret under my clothing just for the hell of it :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm a weeaboo


 If you're going to confess, at least tell us the truth. Fix'd.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't care about black people.
Or any other color, for that matter.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 21, 2010)

But, AW SHIT

+10 Depression


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

I find that half black/half white people are almost always adorable.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I don't care about black people.
> Or any other color, for that matter.


 
Is your name George Bush by any chance?


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If you're going to confess, at least tell us the truth. Fix'd.


 I object


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I object


 Objection overruled.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Is your name George Bush by any chance?


 No, actually. But I don't care about white people, either, which he does.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Objection overruled.


 But you're not a judge


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But you're not a judge



But he's judging you.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> dont change your fucking icon please


 which icon did you like


----------



## Akro (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to have Master/Pet relationships over Xbox live...
My god the hilarity of it all...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to ...yiff... over IM
*shudder*


----------



## Akro (Jun 21, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I used to ...yiff... over IM
> *shudder*


 Ive done this at least 500 times
and plan to keep it rollin'


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

Akro said:


> Ive done this at least 500 times
> and plan to keep it rollin'


 
It's sooooo boring... call me a narcissist but it's more fun to just get it done myself


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Phone sex/cyber sex can be pretty fun with your boyfriend/girlfriend, but not with random people.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 21, 2010)

I can masturbate with my thighs.

No bullshit


----------



## Akro (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Phone sex/cyber sex can be pretty fun with your boyfriend/girlfriend, but not with random people.


 They werent random


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> I can masturbate with my thighs.
> 
> No bullshit


 This is either mocking someone earlier in this thread, or there's a weird coincidence happening.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> I can masturbate with my thighs.
> 
> No bullshit


 
Me too. I did it for years when I was a kid (way before I hit puberty, and even after) until I found out you're supposed to use your hand c:


----------



## Racasha (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is either mocking someone earlier in this thread, or there's a weird coincidence happening.


 I think the latter


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is either mocking someone earlier in this thread, or there's a weird coincidence happening.


 
Wait wat

Oh wow I thought I was the only one


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

I did it once when I was a lot younger. I don't remember why. I think it was just to see if I could.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I did it once when I was a lot younger. I don't remember why. I think it was just to see if I could.


 
"HEY LOOK AT ME. I CAN PLAY VIDEOGAMES AND JACK OFF AT THE SAME TIME."

Something like that?


----------



## Racasha (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm debating asking how this feat is accomplished


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't feel weird now for having done that before. Thanks guys C:


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> "HEY LOOK AT ME. I CAN PLAY VIDEOGAMES AND JACK OFF AT THE SAME TIME."
> 
> Something like that?


 Not even. I was just a bored young teenager. 

Also, ITT: FAF discovers that most males have no hands masturbated before.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

How many of you no-handers are uncut? :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not even. I was just a bored young teenager.
> 
> Also, ITT: FAF discovers that most males have no hands masturbated before.



So three is the majority now?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> How many of you no-handers are uncut? :V


 Don't be another Fuzzy Alien.


atrakaj said:


> So three is the majority now?


 Compared to people who have denied doing it, yes. :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't be another Fuzzy Alien.


 NO! Let him :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> NO! Let him :3



Even Fuzzeh is better than what he currently is.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

When I masturbate, I don't need hands or thighs.

I'm srs.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> NO! Let him :3


 ...why do you want to know whether we're circumcised or not, willow?


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't be another Fuzzy Alien.


Small chance of that. I'm not a ronery Lombax. :V



> Compared to people who have denied doing it, yes. :V


 I would like to go on record to say I deny having done it.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> NO! Let him :3


 Absolutely not.  Unlike you, I value all that is decent, therefore, we don't need another Fuzzy to stick his dick in a thread.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Sheesh, is there some part of "I'm not a Ratchet fantard" that I didn't make clear? :/



Alstor said:


> When I masturbate, I don't need hands or thighs.
> 
> I'm  srs.


So, do you use telekinesis, or just eat a grape?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> So, do you use telekinesis, or just eat a grape?


 I think thoughts. And then yeah.


----------



## Browder (Jun 21, 2010)

When I picture myself married, I picture myself married to two people at once who, in turn are married to each other as well.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> When I picture myself married, I picture myself married to two people at once who, in turn are married to each other as well.


Triangles are pretty cool.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> When I picture myself married, I picture myself married to two people at once who, in turn are married to each other as well.



Trekkie. "Together we have the XYZ 'somes!"


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I think thoughts. And then yeah.


 That's sad.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm a figment of my own imagination.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 21, 2010)

I actually love my fursona.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> That's sad.


 How? I don't need any "motivation." I can just do it.


----------



## Racasha (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't worry about him Alstor, he forgot he left love letters to himself outside in the rain


----------



## Oovie (Jun 22, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> I can masturbate with my thighs.
> 
> No bullshit


I'm assuming a certain degree of fat is necessary to accomplish this task?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I'm assuming a certain degree of fat is necessary to accomplish this task?


 
nope. i'd go into detail but i can't really do so on these forums :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess that I re-started the lombax avatar fad.  Unfortunately, that means we're all gonna die.  Sorry.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ...why do you want to know whether we're circumcised or not, willow?


 


N106 said:


> Absolutely not.  Unlike you, I value all that is decent, therefore, we don't need another Fuzzy to stick his dick in a thread.


 Aww, I was thinking of the ban that comes out of that


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> Member since Feb 2009.
> Thats 1 year and 4 months, or 16 months.
> 16x30 (ill be leniant and round to 30) = 480
> 14000/480= 29.1 posts per day.
> ...


 
Protip: userpages have the posts per day


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> Member since Feb 2009.
> Thats 1 year and 4 months, or 16 months.
> 16x30 (ill be leniant and round to 30) = 480
> 14000/480= 29.1 posts per day.
> ...


 
nice calculations.

coulda checked his profile.

28.93 :|


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> nice calculations.
> 
> coulda checked his profile.
> 
> 28.93 :|


 I felt like doing math STFU


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2010)

confession, i'm to slow


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> But what if they had cents?


 
Some people.... >_>


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> Member since Feb 2009.
> Thats 1 year and 4 months, or 16 months.
> 16x30 (ill be leniant and round to 30) = 480
> 14000/480= 29.1 posts per day.
> ...


 Or you could just go to my profile where they calculate that for you.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Or you could just go to my profile where they calculate that for you.


 FYIAD


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> I felt like doing math STFU


 
I know how you feel, I decided to calculate a ratio today by hand.

confession, math is good


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Or you could just go to my profile where they calculate that for you.


 He felt like doing math. STFU


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

My confession is that I don't outside

Here's my PPD


			
				Willow's horribly large post count per day said:
			
		

> 55.41


----------



## Bando (Jun 22, 2010)

Confession: I'm a horrible role model in band. First chair trombone in my band and I haven't practiced all year because I'm a lazy ass.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My confession is that I don't outside
> 
> Here's my PPD


 FFFFFF
Mines only 24.-- 
3:
I need to troll more


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Confession: I'm a horrible role model in band. First chair trombone in my band and I haven't practiced all year because I'm a lazy ass.


 Neither did I and I got first chair trumpet my 8th grade year


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> FFFFFF
> Mines only 24.--
> 3:
> I need to troll more


 
could be worse.

could be mine.

but then again I left for a year and I don't do much.

confession, my life didn't miss this place at all.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Confession: I'm so much of a nerd that I ENJOY standardized testing like the state assessment tests and the SATs.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I'm so much of a nerd that I ENJOY standardized testing like the state assessment tests and the SATs.


 Bubble sheets are fun, aren't they?


----------



## Bando (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I'm so much of a nerd that I ENJOY standardized testing like the state assessment tests and the SATs.


 
I like them since I feel really smart doing the state ones quickly, and that I get shorter days and free time in class.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Bubble sheets are fun, aren't they?


 I hate the bubble sheets. Those are the worst parts. 

I just love the math sections and I love seeing how I do on them without preparing for them. It's like my own little personal challenge to myself. Although I kind of regret not preparing for the SATs the second time I took them. I got into my dream college and all, but my reading and writing scores bring my overall score down and make my friends all have higher scores than me.



Bando37 said:


> I like them since I feel really smart doing the  state ones quickly, and that I get shorter days and free time in  class.


 Oh God this as well. Although I hate when I finish too early and just have to sit there.


----------



## Querk (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I'm so much of a nerd that I ENJOY standardized testing like the state assessment tests and the SATs.



the hell

The SAT and ACT are the worst. I've taken the ACT three times now and it never gets more fun. The SAT was even worse because of how everything was divided up. If you wanted to challenge yourself, you could just buy a practice test or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Querk said:


> the hell
> 
> The SAT and ACT are the worst. I've taken the ACT three times now and it never gets more fun. The SAT was even worse because of how everything was divided up. If you wanted to challenge yourself, you could just buy a practice test or something.


 Those aren't fun because they don't count and I would've had to do them on my own time.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I'm so much of a nerd that I ENJOY standardized testing like the state assessment tests and the SATs.


 Well, most of the standardized tests are sinfully easy and they do not affect you whatsoever (save for the SAT) and you get to sit around and do nothing (not fun but often better than some garbage lecture) and even get out early. What isn't to love. 

Actually, I don't think I ever took the ACT. I remember showing up to the school I was supposed to take it at, but being unable to find out where I was supposed to go and the neighborhood was literally a ghetto so I just left and stopped caring. I just hope that when I transfer they don't ask for my ACT score. SAT either, for that matter.


----------



## Querk (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Those aren't fun because they don't count and I would've had to do them on my own time.



Well it's always fun to see your scores and what you got in certain areas, but you made it sound like you enjoy actually taking the test.

I just don't see how sitting for three hours and working on stuff you've known since middle school could possibly be enjoyable.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Querk said:


> Well it's always fun to see your scores and what you got in certain areas, but you made it sound like you enjoy actually taking the test.
> 
> I just don't see how sitting for three hours and working on stuff you've known since middle school could possibly be enjoyable.


 *shrugs*

It's just a pleasant way to kill time, like relaxing?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 22, 2010)

Beta_7x says:
 PENIS GOOD TIME NAO


I think Beta...is a furfag.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 22, 2010)

HAXX says:
 Eh? EH!?

HAXX is Canadian, so it cancels out.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Beta_7x says:
> PENIS GOOD TIME NAO
> 
> 
> I think Beta...is a furfag.



Wut


----------



## Syradact (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess that I have to take prozac everyday to feel anything positive.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 22, 2010)

I draw furry porn when I'm bored.
DON'T BEAT ME, MASSA!


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess to be an arrogant jerk.

And I don't care at all.

I also confess I don't have any problem not playing the passive aggressive game and making it clear I don't like someone.

I'm happy about this.

I confess hittingone-shot killing Timber Wolves in Oblivion with a Warhammer and seeing them go sailing to *YELP* is savagely satisfying.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I also confess I don't have any problem not playing the passive aggressive game and making it clear I don't like someone.


 
There are THREE negatives in this sentence ffffff grammar plz.

I confess to being a grammar nazi :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 22, 2010)

I played Kof 98, 00-02.

Such bad/boring games.

It is my darkest secret.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> There are THREE negatives in this sentence ffffff grammar plz.
> 
> I confess to being a grammar nazi :V


 I'm the negativity king around here, meaning I get to use as many negatives in a sentence as I like.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> I think Jashwas avatar is hawt.
> Let the baawing begin


 
I think its quite cute. ;3 I want to watch the lion king now...... XD


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess to being addicted to maplestory and I want to kill myself because the servers been down for 30+ hours and I can access my 500,000,000 in items


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I'm addicted to these forums ;_;


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess - I am biased towards 80's and early 90's anime.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 22, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I confess - I am biased towards 80's and early 90's anime.


 
The anime's were pretty good even though they repeated the animation over and over. ;D


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm too lazy to come up with anything.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 22, 2010)

I went to a Tori Amos concert.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I went to a Tori Amos concert.


 I went to a Florida Boys concert.

Gospel music for those who don't know


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Confession, I used to be one of the biggest Christ-fags ever.
Big turnaround.
Edit: Im bored of boards


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2010)

Confession: I _am _a Christfag.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> Confession: I _am _a Christfag.


 Confession: I figured as much, and I dont really care


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2010)

Yay! Not caring is good :3


----------



## Smelge (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a problem that I cannot explain, I have no reason why it should have been so plain. Have no questions but I sure have excuse, I lack the reason why I should be so confused.

You see, I know, how I feel when I'm around you, but I, don't know, how I feel when I'm around you,
Around you.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I have a problem that I cannot explain, I have no reason why it should have been so plain. Have no questions but I sure have excuse, I lack the reason why I should be so confused.
> 
> You see, I know, how I feel when I'm around you, but I, don't know, how I feel when I'm around you,
> Around you.


 Your avatar reminds me of tentacle rape


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been to two Bon Jovi concerts and am planning to them on their next tour.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

People get mad at me a lot for not liking any music outside techno and emo stuff.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 22, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I've been to two Bon Jovi concerts and am planning to them on their next tour.


 
You knw I'm not much of a rock fan but the songs they play about life are just amazing. ;3



> People get mad at me a lot for not liking any music outside techno and  emo stuff.



Aww why? I listen to celtic and classical music and people who are into rock or lady gaga really don't care much. ;3


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> People get mad at me a lot for not liking any music outside techno and emo stuff.


 I like all kinds of music, and people seem to not get that. Techno, country, rap, emo, rock, whatever the hell, I probably like it.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry, people get mad because I DISLIKE anything outside of techno and emo stuff.
I cant stand country or christian music, I like rap when its for the lulz and not the music.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2010)

Spread out your musical tastes then :c


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I'm so much of a nerd that I ENJOY standardized testing like the state assessment tests and the SATs.


 
I enjoyed them as well, actually. The ASVAB was fun because it had so many results.



greg-the-fox said:


> There are THREE negatives in this sentence ffffff grammar plz.
> 
> I confess to being a grammar nazi :V


 
The third is in a separate clause, so don't worry about it.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I confess - I am biased towards 80's and early 90's anime.


 
Mobile Fighter G Gundam.

Oh, and Jash, you're welcome for the kittens.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

I despise country music with a passion. I went to Cedar Point and in like half of the park that's all they played. HRRRRNNNNGGGGGG


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I despise country music with a passion. I went to Cedar Point and in like half of the park that's all they played. HRRRRNNNNGGGGGG


 u mad?

I like classic country the most :3


----------



## Jelly (Jun 22, 2010)

I love country music irresponsibly.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I despise country music with a passion. I went to Cedar Point and in like half of the park that's all they played. HRRRRNNNNGGGGGG
> 
> (i think it was cedar point...)


 Well since the park is mostly a Western theme I wasn't surprised when I heard it.



Molly said:


> u mad?
> 
> I like classic country the most :3


Johnny Cash?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> u mad?
> 
> I like classic country the most :3


 
Old country is fine, stuff that's more like blues. I just hate this popular country with DRAWWWWWWWWLLLLS and GITARRR SLIDES and MAHHH PICKUP TRUCKS AND DENUMMM JEANSSSSS 

AHHHHHHHH


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Johnny Cash?


 Yus omg <3


----------



## Adelin (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Old country is fine, stuff that's more like blues. I just hate this popular country with DRAWWWWWWWWLLLLS and GITARRR SLIDES and MAHHH PICKUP TRUCKS AND DENUMMM JEANSSSSS
> 
> AHHHHHHHH



Lol. XD I've been to one of those when i was in college. It wasn't my thing but it was fun. And Lol at the pickup trucks and denim jeans. XD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Lol. XD I've been to one of those when i was in college. It wasn't my thing but it was fun. And Lol at the pickup trucks and denim jeans. XD


 
It's not an exaggeration


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Old country is fine, stuff that's more like blues. I just hate this popular country with DRAWWWWWWWWLLLLS and GITARRR SLIDES and MAHHH PICKUP TRUCKS AND DENUMMM JEANSSSSS
> 
> AHHHHHHHH



That's country-rock. And Molly, I too like most music. I'll be playing a station on Pandora and some classmates walk in and say, "Dude, that music is awful!" I'll just go over and click another station and, "Dude, you like some awesome music."


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's country-rock.


 
There's a difference? What's "country" then?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 22, 2010)

mother maybelle carterrrrrrr


----------



## Adelin (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> It's not an exaggeration


 
Oh god your right....... And here i thought you were making a joke out of it......Hmmmm...... ;C


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> There's a difference? What's "country" then?



Johnny Cash and such. The type that sounds more, as you put it, 'like the blues.'


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Johnny Cash and such. The type that sounds more, as you put it, 'like the blues.'


 
Oh, then maybe I kinda like "country" then 



Adelin said:


> Oh god your right....... And here i thought you were making a joke out of it......Hmmmm...... ;C


 
Country rock is all like this -_- It's horrid. I guess it's the same to country as mainstream rap is to hiphop...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh, then maybe I kinda like "country" then



Not many people sing true country anymore.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess going on FAF is seriously interfering with my sleep


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess that going to sleep is seriously interfering with my coming on FAF.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess that going to sleep is hard when I'm on FAF, but I can still wake up at a decent time


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I confess that going to sleep is seriously interfering with my coming on FAF.


 
Lol same. I seriously think BUT ALL THE POSTS I'LL MISS... D:

I need rehab or something... or a life. Yeah. That would help.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

And if you think it's not that bad because I have a really low post count and I signed up 3 years ago, I've been inactive for ages. I've literally like gained a few hundred posts in like a week I think.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that going to sleep is hard when I'm on FAF, but I can still wake up at a decent time



Hey, Willow changed clothes again.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey, Willow changed clothes again.


 You didn't notice when I did this last night..oh wait, you weren't here for that


----------



## Tycho (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess that I hate lombaxes.

Goddamn annoying space-cat things.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I confess that I hate lombaxes.
> 
> Goddamn annoying space-cat things.


 
Yeah can we really find some new stupid avi meme now?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I confess that I hate lombaxes.
> 
> Goddamn annoying space-cat things.



You're just jealous of their ears.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I confess that I hate lombaxes.
> 
> Goddamn annoying space-cat things.


No ear holes yea, I know



greg-the-fox said:


> Yeah can we really find some new stupid avi meme now?


This gives me the opportunity to use an avatar I had saved but never got around to using


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Today's my brother's birthday and we're getting him an xbox. And I confess I totally can't wait because I'm looking forward to playing it myself. Am I a horrible person? ;_;


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Today's my brother's birthday and we're getting him an xbox. And I confess I totally can't wait because I'm looking forward to playing it myself. Am I a horrible person? ;_;



Of course not. *You* deserve that xbox. *You* should get an xbox before he does. After all, you're better than he is. All you need to do is take some pics of him in the shower and threaten to post them on facebook if he doesn't hand it over. After all, *you* should have been the one to get it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

D:

If I really wanted an xbox that bad I would've gotten one a long time ago. But it came with Halo 3 ODST and Forza 3. FORZA FRIKKIN 3. I was a huge fan of the original Forza. And my brother won't give a shit about these games >>


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I love country music irresponsibly.


 [this]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> [this]


 Doublethis


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> D:
> 
> If I really wanted an xbox that bad I would've gotten one a long time ago. But it came with Halo 3 ODST and Forza 3. FORZA FRIKKIN 3. I was a huge fan of the original Forza. And my brother won't give a shit about these games >>


 If he gets MW2, you have grounds for murder.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 22, 2010)

I sometimes make odd dragon related threads on some internet forum


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> I sometimes make odd dragon related threads on some internet forum


 Why? Dinosaurs are much cooler than dragons!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2010)

sometimes I bake things so I can eat uncooked batter/dough


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> sometimes I bake things so I can eat uncooked batter/dough


 I REALLY don't understand.

Are you trying to say "I bake stuff so i can eat the left-over dough"?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I REALLY don't understand.
> 
> Are you trying to say "I bake stuff so i can eat the left-over dough"?


 
I really should have stated that better. -.-

Sometimes I begin baking things so I can eat uncooked batter/dough. It doesn't always make it to the oven, and I leftover stuff is good too.

FORGIVE AS THINGS WORK BETTER IN MAH BRAIN


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

I like undercooked cookies :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I like undercooked cookies :3


 [this]

I'm addicted to cookie dough if it's lying around.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

i love making out...with just about anyone...male or female....im abit of a whore, without the constant sex haha


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a jacking off contest in my living room when my family wasn't around & didn't clean it up :X

Deteriorates anyways.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I had a jacking off contest in my living room when my family wasn't around & didn't clean it up :X
> 
> Deteriorates anyways.


 
sounds fun...i should try that sometime


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> sounds fun...i should try that sometime


Oh hellz yeah its fun..... First you go for volume & then speed an hour or so later hahaha.....

I'm such a sick fuck :V


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Oh hellz yeah its fun..... First you go for volume & then speed an hour or so later hahaha.....
> 
> I'm such a sick fuck :V



ever play the soggy waffle game?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 22, 2010)

I confess that I would rather play videogames than go out with my friend tonight.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know how to shave.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 22, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> ever play the soggy waffle game?


 
That sounds profoundly disgusting and I don't even know what it is yet.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That sounds profoundly disgusting and I don't even know what it is yet.


 
it is nasty, but could be fun if u raplace the waffle with *cough cough* ask the masses what it is......


----------



## Racasha (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I like undercooked cookies :3


 mmmm, the best kind


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know how to shave.


Lol I shave without the cream.



LycanBlade said:


> ever play the soggy waffle game?


No..... How do you play? :3


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

Stop it now, no one in their right mind wants to know about your masturbating games.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol I shave without the cream.
> 
> No..... How do you play? :3


 
il pm u later ;3


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No..... How do you play? :3


 
Plow a waffle til its soggy


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

the rest of u just have to google it


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know how to shave.



Have you never shaved successfully before?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Have you never shaved successfully before?


 I've never shaved. I don't grow much facial hair (read: barely any) and the few hairs that I get I have a bad habit of pulling out.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 22, 2010)

The Polish language is fucking hot, and I did not know humans could make those sounds until I heard it. I certainly can't. :[


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Blues said:


> The Polish language is fucking hot, and I did not know humans could make those sounds until I heard it. I certainly can't. :[


 You should add szopaw on skype and make him talk to you.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

Blues said:


> The Polish language is fucking hot, and I did not know humans could make those sounds until I heard it. I certainly can't. :[


 
guys with irish accents are teh sex


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I've never shaved. I don't grow much facial hair (read: barely any) and the few hairs that I get I have a bad habit of pulling out.



Aren't you eighteen or older?



Blues said:


> The Polish language is fucking hot, and I did not know humans could make those sounds until I heard it. I certainly can't. :[



It just takes practice, like Japanese.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Aren't you eighteen or older?


 I am almost 20. :|

You're seriously underestimating my lack of facial hair growing skills. I don't even have a noticeable mustache and I've never even pulled any of those hairs out compulsively.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I am almost 20. :|
> 
> You're seriously underestimating my lack of facial hair growing skills. I don't even have a noticeable mustache and I've never even pulled any of those hairs out compulsively.



Girls are probably envious of you. Are you mistaken as a kid often?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Girls are probably envious of you. Are you mistaken as a kid often?


 "What grade are you in, 10th or 11th?"

"FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-"


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I am almost 20. :|
> 
> You're seriously underestimating my lack of facial hair growing skills. I don't even have a noticeable mustache and I've never even pulled any of those hairs out compulsively.


 
You've got to shave hair to grow hair. Kind of like a lawn. My hair started growing really quickly after I first look it off.

And hey, on the plus side you don't look like most scraggly haired unshaven furries, right?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> "What grade are you in, 10th or 11th?"
> 
> "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-"


 
I can imagine. You'll be carded every ten minutes in a bar when you turn 21.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can imagine. You'll be carded every ten minutes in a bar when you turn 21.


 
Too be fair I could get into bars at age 15 and I never had any hair either.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Too be fair I could get into bars at age 15 and I never had any hair either.


 That's because all black dudes look the same from teenage years on. :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's because all black dudes look the same from teenage years on. :V



And the lack of fuzz is less noticeable.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 22, 2010)

I actually don't like metal that much. I only listen to it so my friends don't make fun of me.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I actually don't like metal that much. I only listen to it so my friends don't make fun of me.


 
There are metal-cliques now? And the fans market themselves as such an offshoot from the mainstream...


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I actually don't like metal that much. I only listen to it so my friends don't make fun of me.


 
But how can you not like such beautiful music as this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXhNgVBgco&playnext_from=TL&videos=KBplCK9k0pU


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> There are metal-cliques now? And the fans market themselves as such an offshoot from the mainstream...


 
roflcopter, and u believe that, metalheads are a mainstream group


----------



## Tycho (Jun 22, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> But how can you not like such beautiful music as this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXhNgVBgco&playnext_from=TL&videos=KBplCK9k0pU


 
What the fuck is that noise?


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> But how can you not like such beautiful music as this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXhNgVBgco&playnext_from=TL&videos=KBplCK9k0pU


My sarcasm meter isn't working but in case you were serious I think you answered your own question.



LycanBlade said:


> roflcopter, and u believe that, metalheads are a mainstream group


 The ones I have experience with are telling me to stop listening to "That Mainstream Rap-Shit". Also all the band names sound Slavic, German, or Norwegian so I assumed.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

see stuff like that is wat keeps me from bein hardcore into metal, the instruments sound epic but the "singer" sounds like he's chocking to death....and ruins the song


----------



## lemonadedragon (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm afraid my girlfriend is inexperienced. I'm afraid because, in the past, I was the one that was inexperienced.
Now, I have to do the teaching?

Or maybe she's being shy for play? I'm so confuuused.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 22, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> But how can you not like such beautiful music as this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXhNgVBgco&playnext_from=TL&videos=KBplCK9k0pU


 My god, that's even worse than Anal Cunt. And does the guitarist only have two fingers, or something? D:


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

I love Rie Fu's music.
[yt]n5G80qbgRNA[/yt]


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Confession:...Im really jealous of a friend for reasons that I would get stoned to death for....


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> Confession:...Im really jealous of a friend for reasons that I would get stoned to death for....


 
confession: Akro has peaked my curiosity in a way not yet ventured tonight


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> Confession:...Im really jealous of a friend for reasons that I would get stoned to death for....


 
This is the internet and no one knows you. Tell us what's wrong,


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

yes, we are ur friends...tells us!!!


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol Im surprised 3 people responded that fast. Is my personal life _that_ interesting?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> Lol Im surprised 3 people responded that fast. Is my personal life _that_ interesting?


 We just want to make fun of you in case it's something REALLY stupid; everyone knows that the internet was made for teh lulz.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

this is the internet...so of course it is....its cause we luuuuuuuv you


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> We just want to make fun of you in case it's something REALLY stupid; everyone knows that the internet was made for teh lulz.


 Its not as funny as it is disturbing


LycanBlade said:


> this is the internet...so of course it is....its cause we luuuuuuuv you


 Yeah...

If you wanna know, just pm me cause im not making it public :/


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> Its not as funny as it is disturbing
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> If you wanna know, just pm me cause im not making it public :/



Wise choice.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Wise choice.


 I cleared teh internetz level


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 22, 2010)

What's the point in making a non-confession in a confession thread? Just spit it out.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What's the point in making a non-confession in a confession thread? Just spit it out.


 Because lombaxes scare me


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What's the point in making a non-confession in a confession thread? Just spit it out.


 Some people crave attention.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> I cleared teh internetz level


 By the way, nice Housepets! sig.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> By the way, nice Housepets! sig.


 Thanks, cant tell if this is sarcasm or not actually.
I actually reaaally like housepets :< So sue me if Ill refresh the page 20 times an hour tomorrow waiting for the next page


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 22, 2010)

I am a lazy bastard.



Jashwa said:


> Some people crave attention.


 Yep.


----------



## Liam (Jun 23, 2010)

I picked up a quarter from the street.
I didn't pay income tax on it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 23, 2010)

Akro said:


> Thanks, cant tell if this is sarcasm or not actually.
> I actually reaaally like housepets :< So sue me if Ill refresh the page 20 times an hour tomorrow waiting for the next page


 I love the comic too.


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 23, 2010)

ok, i'll redirect to the topic. I am obsessed with aaron yoo, or any asian guy with a fauxhawk or hairstyle of that sort..and NO i DONT know why, but i don't have a problem with that xD


----------



## Akro (Jun 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I love the comic too.


 <3 Its soo cute and I just wanna cuddle all the characters and I read the entire thing in 1 day, thinking before hand "Webcomics are stupid" Baaaw Im a mess

^^^Counts as a confession?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 23, 2010)

Akro said:


> <3 Its soo cute and I just wanna cuddle all the characters and I read the entire thing in 1 day, thinking before hand "Webcomics are stupid" Baaaw Im a mess
> 
> ^^^Counts as a confession?


weirdo.

I wanna hug and cuddle REAL dogs.

(King's the best character by the way)


----------



## Akro (Jun 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> weirdo.
> 
> I wanna hug and cuddle REAL dogs.
> 
> (King's the best character by the way)


 Yeah he looks cool, I wanna see what happens to him today ^.^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 23, 2010)

Confession:

I am still drunk at 6:54 AM.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 23, 2010)

Confession: I smoke in non-smoking rooms.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

lemonadedragon said:


> I'm afraid my girlfriend is inexperienced. I'm afraid because, in the past, I was the one that was inexperienced.
> Now, I have to do the teaching?
> 
> Or maybe she's being shy for play? I'm so confuuused.



Talk to her about it. Or, hey, both of you come by my place.



Liam said:


> I picked up a quarter from the street.
> I didn't pay income tax on it.



Tax-evasion!



Liar said:


> Confession: I smoke in non-smoking rooms.



This is a non-smoking forum.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 23, 2010)

Liar said:


> Confession: I smoke in non-smoking rooms.


 
You are a dick.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You are a dick.



Wouldn't fag be more appropriate?


----------



## Adelin (Jun 23, 2010)

Liar said:


> Confession: I smoke in non-smoking rooms.


 
YOU CRIMINAL!! <:3


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

My confession for today is that I feel ashamed for having sexual thoughts


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My confession for today is that I feel ashamed for having sexual thoughts



Lust, one of the seven deadly sins.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My confession for today is that I feel ashamed for having sexual thoughts


 You are a very unusual human being.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

lemonadedragon said:


> I'm afraid my girlfriend is inexperienced. I'm afraid because, in the past, I was the one that was inexperienced.
> Now, I have to do the teaching?
> 
> Or maybe she's being shy for play? I'm so confuuused.


 
Just take some initiative and rape her with a gnarly strap-on already.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 23, 2010)

I farted when I walked by a church =/.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I farted when I walked by a church =/.


 
fail

use gasoline and matches next time


----------



## Adelin (Jun 23, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I farted when I walked by a church =/.


 
 I've seen people fighting inside churches so your fart s just like 2% sin.


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess, I think that this thread brings out the worst in people -_-


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

Xile said:


> I confess, I think that this thread brings out the worst in people -_-


 
I confess fuck you and your little dog too, Dorothy.


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess I rest my case @ Tycho


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Xile said:


> I confess I rest my case @ Tycho


 
I confess that you didn't quote. There is that "Reply With Quote" button below each post. Use it.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

I kicked Tally's dog.


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

Tally said:


> I confess that you didn't quote. There is that "Reply With Quote" button below each post. Use it.


 

?????.... *??*

What the hell are you talking about? I chose not to quote.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that this thread is dumb.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

Xile said:


> ?????.... *??*
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? I chose not to quote.


 
I confess that I just quoted that he chose not to quote, and I confess I think he should have quoted.



Thatch said:


> I confess that this thread is dumb.


 
I confess that you're right.

I confess that I'm throwing out random shit and simply attaching "I confess" to it to make it seem like the thread is on track.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I confess that this thread is dumb.



NO U.


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> I kicked Tally's dog.


 
I confess that I shouted "You bastard!" when I read this.



Xile said:


> ?????.... *??*
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? I chose not to quote.


 
I confess that you quoted, good job.




Thatch said:


> I confess that this thread is dumb.


 
I confess that I agree.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 23, 2010)

Hahahahahaha. Eva is ridiculous.

Confession: My ex is dumb.


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that not all of us are catholic and this thread is just like spongebob, too dumb to not be a part of.


----------



## Akro (Jun 23, 2010)

Confession:.... LEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY MMJEEEEEEEEENKINS


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

My confession of the now is that this thread has gone on for too long


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that confessing is a power play used by priests to control their spiritual "clients" (my opinion, it's a conspiracy!)


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that I blocked facebook for 30 minutes today to freak out my facebook-obsessed step-sister, who should be spending time with her 3 year old kid. Tomato linksys firmware ftw.


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that I need some great muscular male artwork examples (mouthful) anyone know of any? It doesn't matter if they're nude or not I just need examples


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess to a constant, severe state of insanity that mysteriously started when I joined the forums at the end of April.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that I eat your food and consume your beverages when you are not looking.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

Xile said:


> I confess that I need some great muscular male artwork examples (mouthful) anyone know of any? It doesn't matter if they're nude or not I just need examples


 
Ask WolfoxOkamichan, he strokes off to that shit all the time :V


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess to a constant, severe state of insanity that mysteriously started when I joined the forums at the end of April.


 
The fandom does that to you. Talk to someone you trust about what you feel/think and whatnot, see if you can't get it out or not. These ideals and whatnot tends to break people or weird them out in a conflict of seen interest way You can trust me with anything, fyi. :3


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> The fandom does that to you. Talk to someone you trust about what you feel/think and whatnot, see if you can't get it out or not. These ideals and whatnot tends to break people or weird them out in a conflict of seen interest way You can trust me with anything, fyi. :3


 I confess that the post you read was a joke post and was not meant to have a serious response.
Thanks for caring, though.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 23, 2010)

I've started questioning my sexual orientation when I first looked at gay porn... Also, Concessions and Furthia High have also rattled my sexual orientation even further, now I'm in a state of mild confusion trying to figure out if I am bi or hetero. Still havn't come to any suggestions about being homo yet though.

Also, I've told a good friend of mine that I'm a furry earlier today, he's also the first person I've revealed such news to, and he had no clue what the term meant lol.  Not really a negative confession as it would usually apply, but instead a positive one!


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that have no sense of smell, barely taste anything, and i am easily confused despite being smarter than the average Georgian ..albeit that isnt saying much


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that the post you read was a joke post and was not meant to have a serious response.
> Thanks for caring, though.


 
I confess that I always care about people and anything like that I read online I'll probably take seriously. Add a :3 on the end next time.
:3


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 23, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> I confess that have no sense of smell, barely taste anything, and i am easily confused despite being smarter than the average Georgian ..albeit that isnt saying much



Too many pills?  lol jk


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

Confession: I'm posting from trpdwarf's laptop at a hotel in Pittsburgh


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I'm posting from trpdwarf's laptop at a hotel in Pittsburgh


You're already there?

...Although I suppose it wasn't far of a drive for you.

Who else is there again?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 23, 2010)

so I caught up with Concessions


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> so I caught up with Concessions


 

LOL @ concessions XD


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

I enjoy reading bad fan fictions


----------



## Aleu (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I enjoy reading bad fan fictions


 
how bad is bad?


----------



## Rytes (Jun 23, 2010)

I enjoy reading Original Days


those darn kids are soooooo cute


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> how bad is bad?


 This is pretty bad

Possibly the worst fan fiction ever


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is pretty bad
> 
> Possibly the worst fan fiction ever


 That was worse than any fanfict I've ever read.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 23, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> That was worse than any fanfict I've ever read.


 yes, yes it is....god is it terrible...it makes Twilight look good.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> yes, yes it is....god is it terrible...it makes Twilight look good.


 What makes it sad is that the author doesn't get what they're doing wrong, even though the problems addressed in the author's notes are present in the actual story quite clearly too

Especially the part about it being a Mary Sue


----------



## Aleu (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What makes it sad is that the author doesn't get what they're doing wrong, even though the problems addressed in the author's notes are present in the actual story quite clearly too
> 
> Especially the part about it being a Mary Sue


 at least it makes me feel better about my fanfictions.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> at least it makes me feel better about my fanfictions.


 I usually don't write serious fan fics


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is pretty bad
> 
> Possibly the worst fan fiction ever


 


			
				Bad Fanfiction Writer said:
			
		

> â€œOMFG, I saw you talking to Draco Malfoy yesterday!â€ she said  excitedly.
> 
> â€œYeah? So?â€ I said, blushing.
> 
> ...



Good Charlotte, hahahahahahaha. Classic.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 23, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Good Charlotte, hahahahahahaha. Classic.


 
O_O -slashes wrists continuously-

WHAT THE FUCK!? DO THEY NOT GET THAT MUGGLE MUSICIANS ARE NOT ALLOWED WITHIN MAGIC BOUNDARIES?!?


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Good Charlotte, hahahahahahaha. Classic.


 It's gets progressively worse


----------



## Alexistar (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess I bought toilet paper for commission income yesterday. I'm wiping my ass with your money. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm working on a novelisation of twilight in the style of "Wizard People, Dear Readers"

It's entitled "Bellatrix Lestrange and Eddie the Demon"


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 24, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Good Charlotte, hahahahahahaha. Classic.


 
I felt embarrassed for them when I saw that, followed by MCR.

God damn that's just terrible.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 24, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I'm working on a novelisation of twilight in the style of "Wizard People, Dear Readers"
> 
> It's entitled "Bellatrix Lestrange and Eddie the Demon"


 
This is a very good idea


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I felt embarrassed for them when I saw that, followed by MCR.
> 
> God damn that's just terrible.


 I like both of these bands to some degree, but no, not like this, AT ALL


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like both of these bands to some degree, but no, not like this, AT ALL


 
I don't think the bands themselves are all that terrible, I don't listen to their music so I really have no opinion on it :V

Their fans tend to be annoying emo twats though.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 24, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> This is a very good idea


 
Here's an excerpt:
Suddenly, there was something darker than black obscuring every inch of EtD's field of vision. He smelled sweat, could feel moist palms pressing wetly up against his eye sockets.
"Who is it." He inquired, dick hardening slightly.
"Guess." She replied in her best imitation of a hot girl without emotional problems.
"Some stupid fuckin bitch." He whispered hoarsely into the darkness.
"How did you know?"
"Because your tits are pressing up against my shoulder blades and it's really uncomfortable"
Reluctantly, she released his face ('It's so fucking awesome' she whispered to herself, licking her fingers behind his back) and he found himself blinking in the now-piercing flourescent lights of the school cafeteria. Every little glare reflecting off the linoleum floor was like another fucking sun to him. 
"I drew you a picture." She whispered, biting her lip before presenting him with a crude doodle, wrought from sharpie and college-ruled paper. It presented two stick figures, one with long hair and a skirt and the other with a fang sticking out over his lip. Between the two was scribbled a heart in pen, cross-hatched dementedly as if sketched by a madman on the wall of his cell. She smiled like a total dumbass.   
"You have hemophilia," Replied Eddie, looking over the paper for a moment before turning back to see some blood pooling her lower-neck area. "Or lepropsy or something. The point is-" He roughly shoved the document back into her hands at this point "-We are not friends, you have no friends and I hate you."


----------



## Syradact (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that I want to read more of Gato's story.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 24, 2010)

i confess that i do not look a thing like my avatar


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 24, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess that I want to read more of Gato's story.


 It's in the works. I'll send you a copy once I'm actually proud of it 

Would you believe that it's already won me a fucking mini-bong? I read a chapter at a poetry slam and the dumbasses couldn't get enough of this stupid shit LOL I beat out like three "real/serious" poets. Weird right?


----------



## Syradact (Jun 24, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> It's in the works. I'll send you a copy once I'm actually proud of it
> 
> Would you believe that it's already won me a fucking mini-bong? I read a chapter at a poetry slam and the dumbasses couldn't get enough of this stupid shit LOL I beat out like three "real/serious" poets. Weird right?


 Thanks, can't wait. :-D

That sounds like a kickass poetry slam if you get a mini-bong as an award. Maybe your story was so unexpected and lulzy that no one could vote for the pretentious poets in good conscience.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that I ate macaroni and cheese for dinner.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 24, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Thanks, can't wait. :-D
> 
> That sounds like a kickass poetry slam if you get a mini-bong as an award. Maybe your story was so unexpected and lulzy that no one could vote for the pretentious poets in good conscience.


 
It was actually at a little hookah place so I think the catch was now I feel oblidged to buy all my shisha and charcoal there from here on out LOL. The slam poetry scene is so stagnant anymore, it just kills me to hear chick after teenage chick reciting the contents of her diary. I decided the solution was something stupid and postmodern, while still remaining a parody of something everybody who knows anything about popular culture has an opinion on.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I ate macaroni and cheese for dinner.


 
Please say it didn't come from a box.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 24, 2010)

My left ear is damaged from gunfire.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Please say it didn't come from a box.


 
<.< Ugh....They taste awful.......You can actually taste a kind of cardboard flavor..... ;C


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 24, 2010)

I think Richard Hammond is hot.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 24, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I think Richard Hammond is hot.


 
He's so tiny, I wanna hug him :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 24, 2010)

Ive watched so much Twilight Zone my entire view on reality is FUBAR.


----------



## Xile (Jun 24, 2010)

Suddenly I feel we're having way too much fun with this thread AND getting off topic...


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that I am polyamorous.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 24, 2010)

Xile said:


> Suddenly I feel we're having way too much fun with this thread AND getting off topic...


 
After achieving 100 posts and above its not so surprising anymore. ;P


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that I'm more likely to look at a thread if the last poster was a female.


----------



## Akro (Jun 24, 2010)

OMFG I JUST Had a REVELATION!!
In the CSI Episode, Paf spelled backwards is Fap x333
GG CSI

^^confession


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I confess that I'm more likely to look at a thread if the last poster was a female.


 
I second this notion
I confess that spend to much money on fast food when i have food with me for lunch at work


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that I don't know how to use my own video making software


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I confess that I'm more likely to look at a thread if the last poster was a female.


 
I confess that there are people on this forum that I would like to get to know better for reasons that include a possible romantic interest.

edit: not Willow


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> edit: not Willow


 
Heh heh.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I confess that there are people on this forum that I would like to get to know better for reasons that include a possible romantic interest.


 
I confess that I know it's a bad idea, yet subconsciously do it :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that I don't need to confess anything, because I have nothing to hide.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I confess that I know it's a bad idea, yet subconsciously do it :V


 
i confess that thanks for the infurmation ^_^


----------



## Thatch (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I don't need to confess anything, because I have nothing to hide.


 
You don't have to hide things for people not to be aware of them.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i confess that thanks for the infurmation ^_^


 
I confess that you're not my type. Sorry.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I confess that you're not my type. Sorry.


 
i confess that that's not what i meant
but i confess that it hurt my feelings anyways gosh


----------



## Thatch (Jun 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i confess that that's not what i meant
> but i confess that it hurt my feelings anyways gosh


 
I confess I just noticed you say "inFURmation"



the horror


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

I accidentally your mother


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I confess I just noticed you say "inFURmation"
> 
> 
> 
> the horror


 
i confess that i am the greatest


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess I'm actually straight.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I confess I'm actually straight.


 
I confess that that is more than likely bullshit.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that I am also straight.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I confess that you're not my type. Sorry.


 Yeah, right.

Stop hitting on Jelly!
HE'S TOO GOOD FOR YOU *slap*


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

i confess i use the fear of sexual molestation to convience my male friends to do my bidding


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that I used to have emotions.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I confess that I used to have emotions.


 
"Emotions are dumb and should be hated."


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I confess that I used to have emotions.


 
YOU STILL DO. >:V

You have emotions that make you want to go into the kitchen and whip up dinner for me.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> "Emotions are dumb and should be hated."



Eh, they're inefficient.



Blues said:


> YOU STILL DO. >:V
> 
> You have emotions that make you want to go into the kitchen and whip up dinner for me.



I feel nothing except my bursting belly. I just had pizza.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I feel nothing except my bursting belly. I just had pizza.


 
No?

;^; *THE FACE*

You sure?


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I confess that I used to have emotions.


 
I confess that I used to use emoticons too much. I tried to cut back, and I'm doing quite well :]



oh fuck.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> No?
> 
> ;^; *THE FACE*
> 
> You sure?



Pretty sure, yeah.



SnowFox said:


> I confess that I used to use emoticons too much. I tried to cut back, and I'm doing quite well :]
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck.



I used an emoticon a few days ago. It was the first in a while.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pretty sure, yeah.


 
Heartless bastard. I'm leaving you for... um... eh... HAREBELLE.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

RESULT!

Let's be she-pirates together!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Heartless bastard. I'm leaving you for... um... eh... HAREBELLE.



BelleBunny?



Harebelle said:


> RESULT!
> 
> Let's be she-pirates together!



I'll give you scurvy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> BelleBunny?
> 
> I'll give you scurvy.


 
I'm Harbl Hare.

You can't. I'm a limey, remember?


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Gtfo atrakaj, the women don't need you anymore. We're going to sail the four PH seas and chase ghost ships.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

hate is still an emotion


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that half the time you guys confuse me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

Brb, violently shaking Link.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Brb, violently shaking Link.


 
... LIKE A BRITISH NANNY?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that I just requested a naughty fanfic, and she accepted. I'm a dirty boy...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm Harbl Hare.
> 
> You can't. I'm a limey, remember?



You'll always be my little BelleBunny.



Blues said:


> Gtfo atrakaj, the women don't need you anymore. We're going to sail the four PH seas and chase ghost ships.



And I'll chase you on my giant rubber duck.



LycanBlade said:


> hate is still an emotion



And I don't hate, either.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> ... LIKE A BRITISH NANNY?


 
Oh, Christ, I'm lol'ing.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

that link must be the redheaded stepchild of the interenet


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that I just requested a naughty fanfic, and she accepted. I'm a dirty boy...


 DON'T ENCOURAGE THE FANFIC WRITERS!!!


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> DON'T ENCOURAGE THE FANFIC WRITERS!!!


 
SOME OF THEM ARE GOOD GODDAMMIT


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> SOME OF THEM ARE GOOD GODDAMMIT


 
yes but most of them arent....and it scares me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You'll always be my little BelleBunny.


 
F1, guys.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> yes but most of them arent....and it scares me


 
Trust me, I got it from a good one. :3


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> yes but most of them arent....and it scares me


 
I read an Invader Zim one full of sex and now I have brain damanadage#.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> yes but most of them arent....and it scares me


 Kinda like this one


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I read an Invader Zim one full of sex and now I have brain damanadage#.


 
*brain hemorages from the mere thought*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Kinda like this one


 
Product of a troll, Willow.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Product of a troll, Willow.


 I kinda figured


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Trust me, I got it from a good one. :3


 But fanfiction is pure evil, is immoral, and makes God cry.
Remember Levitibullshit 7:82
"Thou shalt not maketh fanfiction, and he who does is committing a crime against God, sanity, and ridiculously over-enforced American copyright law"


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Praise raptor jesus


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> But fanfiction is pure evil, is immoral, and makes God cry.
> Remember Levitibullshit 7:82
> "Thou shalt not maketh fanfiction, and he who does is committing a crime against God, sanity, and ridiculously over-enforced American copyright law"


 
So I guess _yaoi _fanfiction is a definate trip to Hell...?
>>


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I read an Invader Zim one full of sex and now I have brain damanadage#.


 Oh god why would someone do that?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Kinda like this one


 
What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Fanfiction can be good. It really depends.

It's made by fans to fulfill needs the series or whatever isn't meeting. Sex, extra content, more frequent content, content after the end of a series, etc. Granted, a lot of it is pairings and mary-sues without much thought put into it, but some of it is more widely enjoyable to fans.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> So I guess _yaoi _fanfiction is a definate trip to Hell...?
> >>


 Levitibullshit 7:83
"He who maketh yaoi fanfictions shalt be stricken down, for Harry Potter shalt not have sex with Ron Weasley, ever, for it is abomination, because Harry is in love with Hermione"


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?


 I'm a furry :|



Blues said:


> Fanfiction can be good. It really depends.
> 
> It's made by fans to fulfill needs the series or whatever isn't meeting. Sex, extra content, more frequent content, content after the end of a series, etc. Granted, a lot of it is pairings and mary-sues without much thought put into it, but some of it is more widely enjoyable to fans.


I think I've only ever written one serious fan fic..and thinking about it gives me a headache


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

yaoi....is not something that should be attempted by amatures


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> Levitibullshit 7:83
> "He who maketh yaoi fanfictions shalt be stricken down, for Harry Potter shalt not have sex with Ron Weasley, ever, for it is abomination, because Harry is in love with Hermione"


 
Oh you and levitibullshit


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> yaoi....is not something that should be attempted by amatures


 No, it's not 

Yet some people insist on doing it and dumping it on the internet


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think I've only ever written one serious fan fic..and thinking about it gives me a headache



Did you try to make something light-hearted into srs bsns or gay sex? :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> Levitibullshit 7:83
> "He who maketh yaoi fanfictions shalt be stricken down, for Harry Potter shalt not have sex with Ron Weasley, ever, for it is abomination, because Harry is in love with Hermione"


 
I want this Bible. x3


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Oh you and levitibullshit


     Iâ€™m only speaking the word of God, according to the republican party...



			
				Harebelle said:
			
		

> I want this Bible. x3


I'll write it out for you...


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I want this Bible. x3


 
is it the bible of raptor jesus?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that Harebelle's signature hurts my feelings.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> Iâ€™m only speaking the word of God, according to the republican party...


 
Leviticus is bullshit, even according to the Pope...

Oh republicans! X3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I confess that Harebelle's signature hurts my feelings.


 
Hey, I didn't say it. 

I confess that your penis-shaped opinion is sometimes welcome?

...


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Did you try to make something light-hearted into srs bsns or gay sex? :V


 I made something that turned into wtf am I reading


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey, I didn't say it.
> 
> I confess that your penis-shaped opinion is sometimes welcome?
> 
> ...


 I confess that I am sorry for making that quote, Fuzzy.  I was trying to gain acceptance of the site's trolls...


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I am sorry for making that quote, Fuzzy.  I was trying to gain acceptance of the site's trolls...


 
trolls are the aids of the interenet


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I made something that turned into wtf am I reading


 
I've read those.

Then again I've also read some pretty awesome fanfiction. I recall two pieces.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I've read those.
> 
> Then again I've also read some pretty awesome fanfiction. I recall two pieces.


 I don't read many fan fictions, and usually if I do they're really short and stupid


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't read many fan fictions, and usually if I do they're really short and stupid


 
Yeah. Like said, most of the people writing them aren't very good writers, or are good writers but can't really carry the heart of what they're writing about over into literature.

Or it's full of dicks touching.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

i only read fanfics if my friends write them and thats only to be nice....and yes they usually suck


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> i only read fanfics if my friends write them and thats only to be nice....and yes they usually suck


 
I've wrote some horrifying fan stuff for my friend. She loves it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Yeah. Like said, most of the people writing them aren't very good writers, or are good writers but can't really carry the heart of what they're writing about over into literature.
> 
> Or it's full of dicks touching.


 Can't it be both?


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 24, 2010)

Once I made out with my little brother, then I recorded my boyfriend having relations with him. Then I probably made out with him again.  ^__^;


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Once I made out with my little brother, then I recorded my boyfriend having relations with him. Then I probably made out with him again.  ^__^;


 
do u live in alabama?


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess that jcfynx's avatar is violating me


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that jcfynx's avatar is violating me


 
*imitates it*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that jcfynx's avatar is violating me


 
It's the worse thing ever.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> *imitates it*


 :c

Stop iiiit


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :c
> 
> Stop iiiit



Don't like DQ with attitude?


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

in soviet russia, DQ taste you


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 24, 2010)

Visiting these boards is almost like a drug to me. When I start posting, I cannot stop.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Visiting these boards is almost like a drug to me. When I start posting, I cannot stop.



I see your name wasn't too long.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm experiencing the urge to make fanart.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I'm experiencing the urge to make fanart.



I had the urge to make a fanfic a couple of times. Luckily I got bored with them before I even started.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I had the urge to make a fanfic a couple of times. Luckily I got bored with them before I even started.


 
Fanart is different, bro.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Fan art is pretty good too


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see your name wasn't too long.


 
You thought my old username was long?

But this one has the structure of an average latinamerican full name. That's why it's so long.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

fanart can be very good


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> You thought my old username was long?


 
Atrakaj things many things are long. 

(compensating)


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Atrakaj *things* many things are long.
> 
> (compensating)


 
froodian
soup


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> froodian
> soup



Typing is hard
Help me :c


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fan art is pretty good too


 Levitibullshit 92:1
"Thou shalt not maketh fanart, for it taketh the sameth toneth as fanfiction"

Yeah, by chapter 92, Levitibullshit turns into bullshit.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Fan art: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3041099/


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> You thought my old username was long?
> 
> But this one has the structure of an average latinamerican full name. That's why it's so long.


 
No, you were just worried in the name-change thread that it might be too long.



Blues said:


> Fan art: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3041099/


 
Ah, Spunky. By the way, Blue, I think I've found it.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah, Spunky. By the way, Blue, I think I've found it.


 
BRB bending ov--oh, you mean the D&D thing.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

I drew this a while back and put it on FA

This is one of my old icons 

This one is my favorite

I have others, but I hate spending time on dA

My confession is that I'm not a fan of true shotacon (which that's a good thing)


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

my knife craves your flesh


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, you were just worried in the name-change thread that it might be too long.


 
Ah, I see. And yes, I am happy about it.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> BRB bending ov--oh, you mean the D&D thing.



Yeah. There was also one that based the entire game off of chocolate.


----------



## Tao (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about starting D&D...


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Tao said:


> I'm thinking about starting D&D...


 
Atrakaj has a guide for SEX. DO IT. ROLL TO COCKSLAP THE DRAGON.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

D&D is epic


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Atrakaj has a guide for SEX. DO IT. ROLL TO COCKSLAP THE DRAGON.


 
You don't want to run the chocolate version? But yeah, Blue, they even have a sexy bard like you like.


----------



## Tao (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't know if I should spend a lot of money on the Player Handbooks and DM guide and Monster Guide and stuff though...


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Tao said:


> I don't know if I should spend a lot of money on the Player Handbooks and DM guide and Monster Guide and stuff though...


 
You don't have to have all of that to play. D&D isn't ruined if you just want to do a light version of it, and some of it is online, too.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

I've never played D&D 

That's another confession :<


----------



## Tao (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> You don't have to have all of that to play. D&D isn't ruined if you just want to do a light version of it, and some of it is online, too.


 
But my friend that plays D&D uses every book but Player Handbook 4.  :<


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Tao said:


> I don't know if I should spend a lot of money on the Player Handbooks and DM guide and Monster Guide and stuff though...


 
besides you can torrent all the guides and stuff


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Tao said:


> But my friend that plays D&D uses every book but Player Handbook 4.  :<


 
For new players or people who don't meet often, it's really not a big deal. You don't have to be anal about it or treat it like a competition. Who's watching besides the people playing and having fun, anyway, that's going to care if you had to improvise on a few things while you're still learning?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

All of the core rulebooks are online. Are you running the 3.5 version or the 4.0?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> For new players or people who don't meet often, it's really not a big deal. You don't have to be anal about it or treat it like a competition. Who's watching besides the people playing and having fun, anyway, that's going to care if you had to improvise on a few things while you're still learning?



Yeah, this. This is what makes it so great: it's made to be customized.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

player handbook 4 sucks
or so peopleslime on my friend's couch tells me


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> player handbook 4 sucks
> or so peopleslime on my friend's couch tells me



Eh, I started reading them yesterday. They're quite different from 3.5.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Confession: I heard Dnd and came running.

4th edition did a lot to balance the classes, but in doing so, made them generic. Everyone gets the same amount of everything.

I prefer 3.5.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

and there are other simplier RP games out there


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

I want to play as a spoony bard

Love you if you get the reference


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I want to play as a spoony bard
> 
> Love you if you get the reference



I'll be the wizard *puts on a monocle


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Confession: I heard Dnd and came running.
> 
> 4th edition did a lot to balance the classes, but in doing so, made them generic. Everyone gets the same amount of everything.
> 
> I prefer 3.5.


 
Yeah, I've noticed that. It sucks. But hey, you're not a dragon anymore, so bleh.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

are gnome bards still in ????


----------



## Tao (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm getting a boxed set that includes Player Handbooks 1-3, Monster Manual 1 and DM guide 1

My character is going to be Ratking Beuregard


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I want to play as a spoony bard
> 
> Love you if you get the reference


 
Apparently the best prestige class for bards is the pimp.



> _â€œSex is my business, and business is good!â€_
> 
> The pimp considers himself a typical businessman - the fact that his business is the buying and selling of sex makes no difference to him. The pimp is a master of prostitutes, peddling them to both the high class and commoners. Sometimes a pimp was himself a prostitute before rising to power, though often those that never were are the most crafty, and violent, of them all.
> 
> ...


 
Or seductress.



> _â€œSex is my weapon.â€_
> 
> The seductress (male: seducer) has learned that sex can be a powerful force of persuasion when used the right way.  A seductress will stop at nothing to get what she wants, manipulating the emotions and desires of the rich and powerful along the way.  Others may revel in sex for pure pleasure, but the seductress is all business when it comes to this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Apparently the best prestige class for bards is the pimp.
> 
> Or seductress.


 
I want to be a boy bard. >:[


----------



## Tao (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess I could be an elf paladin...or healer.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess I like DnD, and i should feel bad for saying this. ;_;


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess I like DnD, and i should feel bad for saying this. ;_;


 
It's okay. You're safe among fellow nerds. Have some Monster.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 24, 2010)

Relevant comic to current conversation: http://www.housepetscomic.com/2010/02/26/doghouse-rules/


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I want to be a boy bard. >:[



I want you to be a female bard. Half-elf, because they make the best bards.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> It's okay. You're safe among fellow nerds. Have some Monster.


 
I confess I don't like Monster. I only tried assault and it tasted like beer. :|


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that. It sucks. But hey, you're not a dragon anymore, so bleh.


 
DnD dragons have polymorph, my doctor's just a disguise.

Also, for all you DMs who want a really unfair CR4 encounter...

2 Lizardfolk Barb1

Feats
Phalanx Fighting
Optional

Breastplate
Heavy Steel Shield
Mwk Short Sword

AC: 10+5 natural+ 1 Dex+ 2 Shield+ 5 Breasplate+ 3 Phalanx Fighting=26 AC apiece.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I want to be a boy bard. >:[



But hey, if you really want to be a guy, I guess my character can be bi.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I want you to be a female bard. Half-elf, because  they make the best bards.


 
Gosuckadick. >:I



Pliio8 said:


> I confess I don't like Monster. I only tried assault and it tasted like beer. :|



I don't really like it either, but I'm sensitive to caffeine.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Gosuckadick. >:I
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like it either, but I'm sensitive to caffeine.



Look up.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 24, 2010)

Why doesn't someone make a DnD thread for this? Just saying... :|


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Why doesn't someone make a DnD thread for this? Just saying... :|


 
All the cool FAFers just derail, apparently. I'm looking at atrakaj.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Why doesn't someone make a DnD thread for this? Just saying... :|



I didn't know so many FAF members actually played DnD.

But I'm in class right now, someone else do it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 24, 2010)

I know that you guy are insulting each other.

I just have no idea what in the hell you're saying.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> *All the cool FAFers* just derail, apparently. *I'm looking at atrakaj*.



Why thank you.



mystery_penguin said:


> I know that you guy are insulting each other.
> 
> I just have no idea what in the hell you're saying.



That's the power of it all. I bet you wear +1 hide on your lv. 7 fighter.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> *That's the power of it all. I bet you wear +1 hide on your lv. 7 fighter.*


DAMMIT!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> DAMMIT!


 
Exactly.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that I have gotten zero PMs since my last confession.



Pliio8 said:


> Why doesn't someone make a DnD thread for this? Just saying... :|


 
SA is that way, but this is more gibbis material


----------



## Browder (Jun 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I confess that I have gotten zero PMs since my last confession.
> 
> 
> 
> SA is that way, but this is more gibbis material


 
I am curious but do not want to scroll across the thread. What did you confess?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that I only played D&D once. My name was Edward McThunderPussy.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that one of my DnD characters bought 2000lbs. of Joke Cocaine, which was shortened to Jokecaine, which was then shortened to Joke.

And our party members did Joke all night because we were on a spaceship with no map.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

I've played D&D before.  It was fun.  At the time, I had some friends who would like it.
Now, I don't even have enough friends to play D&D.
That's my confession.


----------



## Xtal (Jun 25, 2010)

Back on track here, this is my confession. http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=4128676&id=113933089730&fbid=403060479730


.......I know him. Well.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> I am curious but do not want to scroll across the thread. What did you confess?


 
Oh.  I confessed that there are people on this forum that I am, um, interested in getting to know better on a personal level. >.>


----------



## Xtal (Jun 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Oh.  I confessed that there are people on this forum that I am, um, interested in getting to know better on a personal level. >.>



*raises eyebrow* Hai.


----------



## Browder (Jun 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Oh.  I confessed that there are people on this forum that I am, um, interested in getting to know better on a personal level. >.>


 
I'm sorry that they didn't see it or decided to ignore. Still chin up.You could just PM them yourself.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm sorry that they didn't see it or decided to ignore. Still chin up.You could just PM them yourself.


 
I do not think he means what you think he means.


----------



## Browder (Jun 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I do not think he means what you think he means.


 
Oh?

...

OH. Yeah. Um, Internet stuff like this is...Um. Bad, m'kay?


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Xtal said:


> Back on track here, this is my confession. http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=4128676&id=113933089730&fbid=403060479730
> 
> 
> .......I know him. Well.


uhh....Hes not dead from weighing a million pounds?...


----------



## Lobar (Jun 25, 2010)

I further confess that someone close to me moved away recently and that in retrospect this probably was not the best place to come looking to resolve my problems and that I should have had better self-control.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I further confess that someone close to me moved away recently and that in retrospect this probably was not the best place to come looking to resolve my problems and that I should have had better self-control.


 
Eh, you didn't make any rants or baaaawww threads about it, so you're doing quite well. And the people that you want to get to know better probably either didn't see your confession or didn't think that you were talking about them.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that I self-diagnose my psychological problems


----------



## Browder (Jun 25, 2010)

Tao said:


> I confess that I self-diagnose my psychological problems


 I don't think you need me to tell you that you probably shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't think you need me to tell you that you probably shouldn't be doing that.


 
I took 10 years of psychology


----------



## Browder (Jun 25, 2010)

Tao said:


> I took 10 years of psychology


 
From age 4 onwards? Come on, Tao.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> From age 4 onwards? Come on, Tao.



My mom taught me it from age 6 

I'm cooler than you


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that I'm terrified of offending people, don't know any minorities in RL, and one of my friends said that I am painstakingly politically correct.

Any advice?


----------



## Browder (Jun 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I'm terrified of offending people, don't know any minorities in RL, and one of my friends said that I am painstakingly politically correct.
> 
> Any advice?


 Diversify your friend base and be less timid.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I'm terrified of offending people, don't know any minorities in RL, and one of my friends said that I am painstakingly politically correct.
> 
> Any advice?


 
Do what I do and don't talk a lot unless you're agreeing with someone


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I'm terrified of offending people, don't know any minorities in RL, and one of my friends said that I am painstakingly politically correct.
> 
> Any advice?



~Learn to leave yourself loopholes.
~Spend time with some minorities.
~Get some self-confidence.
~Start talking like the caterpiller from Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Browder (Jun 25, 2010)

Tao said:


> Do what I do and don't talk a lot unless you're agreeing with someone


 
Don't do this. Speak your mind.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Diversify your friend base and be less timid.


 There are no minorities in my area.  And I'm scared of coming off as ignorant...

I've always been bad at arguing.  I can't just remember facts or sources, and I'm scared of using too many strong words.
I like this forum because I don't feel inhibited.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Don't do this. Speak your mind.


 
If you speak your mind you might offend people :<


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> There are no minorities in my area. And I'm *scared* of coming off as ignorant...
> 
> I've always been bad at arguing. I can't just remember facts or sources, and I'm *scared* of using too many strong words.
> I like this forum because I don't feel inhibited.


 
Therein lies the source.



Tao said:


> If you speak your mind you might offend people :<



If you don't speak you'll just be another pencil-pusher or yes-man.


----------



## Browder (Jun 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> There are no minorities in my area.
> .


 *Move.* Diversity is what makes people grow.


Tao said:


> If you speak your mind you might offend people :<


 So?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Move.* Diversity is what makes people grow.


 I actually have no control over where I live.  I'm stuck where I am for at least 3 years.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Move.* Diversity is what makes people grow.
> 
> So?


 
Then people would be mad at you =(


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

Tao said:


> Then people would be mad at you =(





			
				Browder said:
			
		

> So?


 
Yeah, that.


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that I enjoy blowing out the crotches of the zombies in l4d2 with a shotgun.

Idk why, my shots just usually happen to hit there.  And I think it's funny to see them stumble and fall with a gargantuan hole with blood squirting out where their crotch used to be.

I am a horrible person.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 25, 2010)

Confession: 

I am on my man-rag right now. I am so fucking MANstrual this week, it's ridiculous.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 25, 2010)

I used to listen to






*NICKELBACK*


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> I used to listen to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think that's the most embarrassing confession for anybody to make in this thread...


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> I think that's the most embarrassing confession for anybody to make in this thread...


 
:'C


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> :'C


 Then again, who am I to talk?  I hate pop-rock music.


----------



## Thallis (Jun 25, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> I used to listen to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you truly sorry for what you did?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 25, 2010)

I plugged all the gaps in my Japanese identity with black culture.


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I plugged all the gaps in my Japanese identity with black culture.


 
That ain't a bad thing, bro.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That ain't a bad thing, bro.



I was like "If it's good enough for Mike Shinoda, fuck it, it's good enough for me"


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I was like "If it's good enough for Mike Shinoda, fuck it, it's good enough for me"


 
Heh.

But srsly, I have a few asian friends who are more black than most blacks. :V


----------



## Xtal (Jun 25, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I plugged all the gaps in my Japanese identity with black culture.



I fill the gaps in mine with Great Stuff and rave culture.


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Its really weird, considering before hand i didnt like fursuits that much, but im reeeally addicted to this music video, and damn those furries can dance lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1930fmwksM

I feel all warm and fuzzy inside <333


----------



## Xtal (Jun 25, 2010)

Ain't a party til the furries show up.


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Xtal said:


> Ain't a party til the furries show up.


 Technically the humans showed up


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

Akro said:


> Technically the humans showed up



Hey.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that I'm on antidepressants and I feel like my therapist is forcing me on them. And if I don't take them I get horrible, horrible withdrawal within several days and become a paranoid wreck.

And I don't even feel depressed wtf. So I tell my therapist this and she's like "well then they're working. i think you should increase the dosage"

halp D:


----------



## Tally (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that I was surprised to see this thread still alive.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

You can't just _stop_ taking them. You have to wean yourself off of them.

I confess that I still read Cocession, even though it disgusts me.


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess that I'm on antidepressants and I feel like my therapist is forcing me on them. And if I don't take them I get horrible, horrible withdrawal within several days and become a paranoid wreck.
> 
> And I don't even feel depressed wtf. So I tell my therapist this and she's like "well then they're working. i think you should increase the dosage"
> 
> halp D:


 This is some I feel serious about. Throw the bottle at the therapist, you say you were fine before, so why become a drug addict over a stupid doctor? I got mad at my friend when he started anti depressants when he was fine, its a load of bull they tell you you're unstable when you're just a little quirky maybe.

Stop the pills, and tell him off.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 25, 2010)

I was actually a bit depressed when I started them though...


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I was actually a bit depressed when I started them though...


 About a year ago, I was as depressed as I could be, like, I felt literal pain in my chest whenever i tried to sleep, and couldnt sleep for hours, sometimes whole nights.
So much shit was going wrong.

Fast forward 1 month.
Never took any drugs, back to my old normal (for a furry) self.
DRUGS R B@D @ND U SHUD F33L B@D


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 25, 2010)

There's actually like hardly any side effects to this medicine though, and I'm worried if I stop taking it I might get depressed again.

OH MAN I AM THE MOST INDECISIVE PERSON EVER


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> There's actually like hardly any side effects to this medicine though, and I'm worried if I stop taking it I might get depressed again.
> 
> OH MAN I AM THE MOST INDECISIVE PERSON EVER


 Uh...Depression doesnt last forever. So basically you want to be hooked on anti-depressants forever, because you never wanna be depressed?
Real life is depressing, but your body gets over it eventually


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't... ;_;


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I don't... ;_;


 :< Someone needs a hug *hugz and pats your back*


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:
			
		

> I confess that I still read Cocession, even though it disgusts me.


 
 Same.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 25, 2010)

Akro said:


> :< Someone needs a hug *hugz and pats your back*


 
Awww how sweet. ;3



> There's actually like hardly any side effects to this medicine though,  and I'm worried if I stop taking it I might get depressed again.
> 
> OH MAN I AM THE MOST INDECISIVE PERSON EVER


Try avoiding them for one month and see how it goes. You should try to avoid a session with your therapist....


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Awww how sweet. ;3
> 
> Try avoiding them for one month and see how it goes. You should try to avoid a session with your therapist....


 You added your own comment into his quote xD
Edit that, im narcissistic


----------



## Adelin (Jun 25, 2010)

Akro said:


> You added your own comment into his quote xD
> Edit that, im narcissistic


 
I noticed it after like a few seconds and changed it right away. Refresh your page dragon!! <;3


----------



## Jelly (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that in 2007 or something I read every single strip of Jack in one sitting.


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I noticed it after like a few seconds and changed it right away. Refresh your page dragon!! <;3


 Yay >:3


----------



## Viva (Jun 25, 2010)

I lied


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess I can't write erotica, and I should feel bad for even trying...


----------



## brick (Jun 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I confess that in 2007 or something I read every single strip of Jack in one sitting.


 Hey mister.
Can you get these dolphins to stop fucking me?
*Just started reading*


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that I'm the 1000th poster in this thread


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess I chuckled at Willow for not being able to count.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess that grammar not use confession this.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I confess I chuckled at Willow for not being able to count.


 I counted it as the 1000th by the post number (because I count the OP)


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I'm the 100th poster in this thread


 Just think if you were the _1000th_ poster!


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> Just think if you were the _1000th_ poster!


 Oh I see now, I could have sworn I put three 0's :c


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 25, 2010)

I have this absurd fixation on the idea that that some manner of violent alien wave aliens will beam on of their guys past my rooom while I'm watching a DVD, causing said alien to manifest in the continuity of that movie/episodes and start killing, after which the dead characters would be absent from subsequent viewings of that one DVD. The alien would also contaminate the player, causing a similar occurence whenever another disc was inserted into the player.

I don't think about this often, about once every couple of months or so, but it really bothers me when its on my mind.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 25, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> I have this absurd fixation on the idea that that some manner of violent alien wave aliens will beam on of their guys past my rooom while I'm watching a DVD, causing said alien to manifest in the continuity of that movie/episodes and start killing, after which the dead characters would be absent from subsequent viewings of that one DVD. The alien would also contaminate the player, causing a similar occurence whenever another disc was inserted into the player.
> 
> I don't think about this often, about once every couple of months or so, but it really bothers me when its on my mind.


 I think I speak for everyone when I say...

WHAT. THE. FUCK.

.
.
...that's awesome!!


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess I can't write erotica, and I should feel bad for even trying...


 I confess Im actually really good a writing porn


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2010)

I confess I should check my emails more often instead of letting them rack up in the thousands.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 25, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Try avoiding them for one month and see how it goes. You should try to avoid a session with your therapist....


 
No, going behind your doctor's back is always the WORST idea.  If you have concerns, you need to discuss them with your doctor.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 26, 2010)

Sometimes I like to go on chatrooms under the guise of a chick and play with like three dudes at once.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Sometimes I like to go on chatrooms under the guise of a chick and play with like three dudes at once.


 
oh murr

server/channel?


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Sometimes I like to go on chatrooms under the guise of a chick and play with like three dudes at once.


 I do this on omegle because 3/4 of the people ask for sex as soon as i walk in, then i show them hardcore furry porn when they ask for my pic


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> oh murr
> 
> server/channel?



http://www.321teenchat.com/

LOL


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm listening to David Bowie right now, and not one of his good songs.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

I confess I like cooking shows.
The Delicious Miss Dahl is so perfect for me. It's all wooden spoons and bubbling pots... it's like watching a poem or something. :3


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I confess I like cooking shows.
> The Delicious Miss Dahl is so perfect for me. It's all wooden spoons and bubbling pots... it's like watching a poem or something. :3


 
I confess that I want Nigella Lawson in bed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I confess that I want Nigella Lawson in bed.


 
Lobar! U:<


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 26, 2010)

I confess that I've never played Jak & Daxter, but I will soon, for Harebelle.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Lobar! U:<


 
what? ;>_>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I confess that I've never played Jak & Daxter, but I will soon, for Harebelle.



I confess that I've never played Rachet & Clank, but I will soon, for Fuzzy.



Lobar said:


> what? ;>_>


 
How about Kate Humble?


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I confess that I've never played Rachet & Clank, but I will soon, for Fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Kate Humble?


 
Sounds like Lobar is a "player".

Hmmm......I confess that our conductor is a real douche. ;C


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to like Rachel Ray. I still like her cooking show.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 26, 2010)

I confess that I can't fucking believe one of my threads has lasted this long.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How about Kate Humble?


 
Haven't seen her show, so I had to google her.  She's alright I guess, but Nigella is seriously like my one celebrity crush and Kate can't hold a candle to her.  I'm not big on blondes in the first place.



Adelin said:


> Sounds like Lobar is a "player".



Not exactly.  I'm ready to settle down with one person, once I find the right one.  But I don't buy into sex-negativity at all, so until then I'm certainly not saving myself.



Ersatz said:


> I used to like Rachel Ray. I still like her cooking show.


 
Rachael Ray is evil incarnate and doesn't know shallots from shellfish.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

> Haven't seen her show, so I had to google her.  She's alright I guess,  but Nigella is seriously like my one celebrity crush and Kate can't hold  a candle to her.  *I'm not big on blondes in the first place.*



<_~..........


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2010)

Adelin said:


> <_~..........


 
Not a mark against her, just not a plus.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 26, 2010)

I confess that I find redheads, messy hair, unshaven guys, and pale skin attractive.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Rachael Ray is evil incarnate and doesn't know shallots from shellfish.


 
That's why it's a confession. v.v


Liar said:


> I confess that I find redheads, messy hair, unshaven  guys, and pale skin attractive.


Scruffy gingers FTW. :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Haven't seen her show, so I had to google her.  She's alright I guess, but Nigella is seriously like my one celebrity crush and Kate can't hold a candle to her.  I'm not big on blondes in the first place.


 
But she's such a nice person. :c


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But she's such a nice person. :c


 
I'm sure she is but I can't tell that from a GIS. 

edit: and I confess that I'm getting sleepy and should go to bed.  Later, everyone.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 26, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Scruffy gingers FTW. :3


 Scruffy Gingers is a good band name.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Liar said:


> Scruffy Gingers is a good band name.



Is Lady your dog?


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Liar said:


> Scruffy Gingers is a good band name.


You're welcome to it. I can't sing and don't play anything.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I confess that I can't fucking believe one of my threads has lasted this long.



See what happens when you don't make a thread specifically about sex?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> See what happens when you don't make a thread specifically about sex?


 
Like my stereotype one?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Like my stereotype one?



It wasn't open-ended enough. People can keep adding confessions.


----------



## brick (Jun 26, 2010)

Whoever mentioned that Jack comic a few pages back... I confess that I'm  fucking addicted. OMG.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

Oy, what did Fuzzy do now to get moderated?


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Oy, what did Fuzzy do now to get moderated?


 This is what I wanna know


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Oy, what did Fuzzy do now to get moderated?


 We don't know...


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> We don't know...


 I come back and see Fuzzy's on moderation, and I'm like wtf


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 27, 2010)

i confess im bored and horny


----------



## Syradact (Jun 27, 2010)

I confess that I play my NES more than my Wii.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> i confess im bored and horny


 I confess that your avatar is quite unsettling


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> i confess im bored and horny


 Thanks we totally didn't need to know that you were horny.

God damn furries...


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thanks we totally didn't need to know that you were horny.
> 
> God damn furries...


 I confess that Heckler & Koch needs a hug.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 27, 2010)

I confess that I confessed on this thread. Shocking, I know.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I confess that I confessed on this thread. Shocking, I know.


 I confess that your avatar is kinda creepy right now.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 27, 2010)

I confess I'm on vacation with my family right now and the lack of places to masturbate in this holiday inn is staggering.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I confess I'm on vacation with my family right now and the lack of places to masturbate in this holiday inn is staggering.


 Ok seriously furries what the fuck.

See this?

Stop.

Stop now.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I confess I'm on vacation with my family right now and the lack of places to masturbate in this holiday inn is staggering.


 
That was me last weekend.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok seriously furries what the fuck.
> 
> See this?
> 
> ...


 This^
I confess that Heckler & Koch is right.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 27, 2010)

Sometimes my sheer capacity for horniness gets me in trouble.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Sometimes my sheer capacity for horniness gets me in trouble.


 Then keep it in your god damn pants.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then keep it in your god damn pants.



Somewhere on earth, a prude found a computer. 

jk we're cool H+K


----------



## Rytes (Jun 27, 2010)

I saw Toy Story 3 and enjoyed it.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Somewhere on earth, a prude found a computer.
> 
> jk we're cool H+K


 I don't see how telling you to stop being a pervert makes me a prude.

If I was like, EWWW! A PENIS! Then that would apply. :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

I confess that every time Gato posts, a part of me dies


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't see how telling you to stop being a pervert makes me a prude.
> 
> If I was like, EWWW! A PENIS! Then that would apply. :V


 You see, H&K, this is why you're awesome!
You are the only one speaking against the constant perversion in this fandom!
I confess that I agree with H&K's statement.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that every time Gato posts, a part of me dies



It would be awesome if you sewed up all those dead parts in the shape of a pussy so I could bang it. Oh, another part just died! Just my luck. ZING 

who else but gatorade?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> It would be awesome if you sewed up all those dead parts in the shape of a pussy so I could bang it. Oh, another part just died! Just my luck. ZING
> 
> who else but gatorade?


 So what you're saying is: You want to fuck a pussy that is crafted from the flesh of a dead 15 (I think?) year old girl?

Dude.

What the fuck?


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> It would be awesome if you sewed up all those dead parts in the shape of a pussy so I could bang it. Oh, another part just died! Just my luck. ZING


 I'll make sure to call the police in advance


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> It would be awesome if you sewed up all those dead parts in the shape of a pussy so I could bang it. Oh, another part just died! Just my luck. ZING
> 
> who else but gatorade?


 To say that you are perverted and creepy would be an insult to perverted and creepy people everywhere.


----------



## Bando (Jun 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> To say that you are perverted and creepy would be an insult to perverted and creepy people everywhere.


 
You know he's totally kidding, right?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

Bando said:


> You know he's totally kidding, right?


 Yeah, but that doesn't change how perverted and creepy it is.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So what you're saying is: You want to fuck a pussy that is crafted from the flesh of a dead 15 (I think?) year old girl?
> 
> Dude.
> 
> What the fuck?


 
technically I don't think that's illegal


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Bando said:


> You know he's totally kidding, right?


 Still doesn't make it any less creepy



Lobar said:


> technically I don't think that's illegal


Depends on the state/country


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So what you're saying is: You want to fuck a pussy that is crafted from the flesh of a dead 15 (I think?) year old girl?
> 
> Dude.
> 
> What the fuck?


 
Dude how was I supposed to know HE was fifteen.

THERE ARE NO FUCKIN CHICKS IN THE FANDOM.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude how was I supposed to know HE was fifteen.
> 
> THERE ARE NO FUCKIN CHICKS IN THE FANDOM.


 .................
.................
.................
I give up


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude how was I supposed to know HE was fifteen.
> 
> THERE ARE NO FUCKIN CHICKS IN THE FANDOM.


 You're creepy.

Get out. >=[


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2010)

Confession, babies make me laugh, but I really hate 'em simply because of what they will become.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow. I confess this thread has gone on for far too long. 43 pages too long.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude how was I supposed to know HE was fifteen.
> 
> THERE ARE NO FUCKIN CHICKS IN THE FANDOM.


 To say that you are creepy would be like saying that a serial killer has attempted murder.  It is such an understatement that one would look quite stupid for just calling you "creepy".  A new term is needed for you- something capable of describing how horrifically perverted you are.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> To say that you are creepy would be like saying that a serial killer has attempted murder. It is such an understatement that one would look quite stupid for just calling you "creepy". A new term is needed for you- something capable of describing how horrifically perverted you are.



LOL it's called "Having a sense of humour and not getting butthurt like a little bitch"


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> LOL it's called "Having a sense of humour and not getting butthurt like a little bitch"


 No, that was seriously just creepy


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No, that was seriously just creepy



Yeah dude, it really was.

I bet you're that guy in a group of friends who makes a really creepy, perverted, and down right disturbing joke and then gets confused when only you are laughing.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah dude, it really was.
> 
> I bet you're that guy in a group of friends who makes a really creepy, perverted, and down right disturbing joke and then gets confused when only you are laughing.


 This^
I confess that I used to know a guy like that.  He would say incredibly perverted things that made no sense, and was a general asshole to everybody.  He is currently dating a 12 year old girl and walks with a really bad posture.  He even looks creepy.
I bet that guy I was just talking about is like a less perverted version of Gatode.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I bet you're that guy in a group of friends who makes a really creepy, perverted, and down right disturbing joke and then gets confused when only you are laughing.


 
I know someone almost like that, his jokes are disturbing, perverted, and creepy, BUT they are actually still funny. It helps to have been exposed and desensitized though, and he takes a bit of getting used to. Also, he's a successful IRL troll.

The quoted is true Gato though.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

Perverted jokes are awesome however, I stupid furry perverted jokes around my friends all the time. There is a line between funny and creepy, however, and Gato crosses it. A lot.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Perverted jokes are awesome however, I stupid furry perverted jokes around my friends all the time. There is a line between funny and creepy, however, and Gato crosses it. A lot.


 
I don't think there's a line. I think they're independent. I think my friend can perfectly execute a funny AND creepy joke. Gato just has the creepy, no funny.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Perverted jokes are awesome however, I stupid furry perverted jokes around my friends all the time. There is a line between funny and creepy, however, and Gato crosses it. A lot.


 To say that "Gato crosses the line" would be like saying that eating a fried oreo dipped in syrup and served with a jumbo soda and a big mac on a daily basis is "slightly unhealthy"
Gato is galaxies away from the line.  And every time he opens his mouth to speak, or starts typing on a keyboard, he makes his way another couple of light years further from the line.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> To say that "Gato crosses the line" would be like saying that eating a fried oreo dipped in syrup and served with a jumbo soda and a big mac on a daily basis is "slightly unhealthy"
> Gato is galaxies away from the line.  And every time he opens his mouth to speak, or starts typing on a keyboard, he makes his way another couple of light years further from the line.


 So in other words, he's on a whole new level of perversion


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So in other words, he's on a whole new level of perversion


 There's 9 circles of the hell of perversion.  Circle 1 is the people who just cross the line a little bit.  Circle 9 is the General Time Wasting Thread.  Gato is in Circle 1869712961496174067189330716892769081247692130673109760.
Gatode seems to aspire to new depths of perversion.  When he has creeped out all of the females and males who respect women, he seeks to creep out even more people.  And it is doubtful that he will ever face himself, look in a mirror, and ask "what the fuck am I doing?"  Instead, Gato will continue to talk about sewing together dead vaginas, then proceeding to fuck them, without even thinking as to why people think he's creepy.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2010)

I confess that Gatodecafe's posts don't creep me out. Is that bad?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I confess that Gatodecafe's posts don't creep me out. Is that bad?


 
Not really. They don't do much for me either. The only thing that scares me now is blue waffles.


----------



## Bando (Jun 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I confess that Gatodecafe's posts don't creep me out. Is that bad?


 
I wasn't creeped out by them either.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> There's 9 circles of the hell of perversion.  Circle 1 is the people who just cross the line a little bit.  Circle 9 is the General Time Wasting Thread.  Gato is in Circle 1869712961496174067189330716892769081247692130673109760.
> Gatode seems to aspire to new depths of perversion.  When he has creeped out all of the females and males who respect women, he seeks to creep out even more people.  And it is doubtful that he will ever face himself, look in a mirror, and ask "what the fuck am I doing?"  Instead, Gato will continue to talk about sewing together dead vaginas, then proceeding to fuck them, without even thinking as to why people think he's creepy.


Maybe in this case it's because he's telling this to a 15 year old girl
But his philosophy is probably "if it has a hole, fuck it"



AleutheWolf said:


> I confess that Gatodecafe's posts don't creep me out. Is that bad?


 Gato's post don't normally creep me out, I just feel my IQ drop a little
This one in particular is creepy for obvious reasons


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 27, 2010)

I lied to the pastor of the local church by saying I'd be back again.



Alstor said:


> I confess that I confessed on this thread. Shocking, I know.


I confess that I have a fetish for tautology, because it turns me on.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I confess that Gatodecafe's posts don't creep me out. Is that bad?


 
He doesn't creep me out. He makes me doubt life.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Maybe in this case it's because he's telling this to a 15 year old girl
> But his philosophy is probably "if it has a hole, fuck it"
> 
> 
> ...


 


Thatch said:


> He doesn't creep me out. He makes me doubt life.


 
[these]


----------



## Shaui (Jun 27, 2010)

I confess, I get turned on by anthropomorphic animals.

THERE I SAID IT >:3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 28, 2010)

Thatch said:


> He doesn't creep me out. He makes me doubt life.


 I saw his post and I went "wtf?" Very awkward moment.


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

I have never played Mass Effect, one or two, nor do I care to give it a try. And I'm a pretty big gamer geek. SO yeah. My confession.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess that this confession is a confession of something being confessed in the form of confession.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess that I've probably had way too many cavities


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that this confession is a confession of something being confessed in the form of confession.


 I confess that this gave me a boner. Excuse me.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess I go gaga for Agatha Christie :V

That shit's good, dawg.


----------



## MeiTay (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess that I'm a Furry Lifestyler and a proud Narutard.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2010)

MeiTay said:


> Narutard.


 
Dude or madam.

Please branch out. Everything else is better.

I confess I hate Naruto. Dattebayo!


----------



## MeiTay (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been a tard since 2006.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 28, 2010)

I was too lazy to read the last 14 pages of this thread.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was too lazy to read the last 14 pages of this thread.


 
Or retype this.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd rather be hated than liked. I actually find popularity and admiration unfulfilling and tiresome.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess that I used to watch Naruto


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I used to watch Naruto


 I confess that I watched Clow Cards when I was a kid.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I used to watch Naruto


 
I read the manga online. That's worse, right? :c


----------



## MeiTay (Jun 28, 2010)

I read it weekly.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I confess that I watched Clow Cards when I was a kid.



You mean Card Captor Sakura? That was the shit, along with Sailor Moon.

I confess I'm at a public library with ripped pants. Everyone would see my panties if I stood up....

wat do


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess I stutter a lot on occasion.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was too lazy to read the last 14 pages of this thread.


 
you didn't miss much


----------



## Lobar (Jun 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> You mean Card Captor Sakura? That was the shit, along with Sailor Moon.
> 
> I confess I'm at a public library with ripped pants. Everyone would see my panties if I stood up....
> 
> wat do


 
stand up :V


----------



## Syradact (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess I'm addicted to pineapples now because of this thread.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess that I ate a sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 28, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I ate a sandwich for lunch.


 Not a taco!? Repent, sinner!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess that I just watched a mystery novel turned movie and liked it more than I should because there were gay people. :|


----------



## Vriska (Jun 28, 2010)

I've got a confession.

I'm a furfag.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> You mean Card Captor Sakura? That was the shit, along with Sailor Moon.
> 
> I confess I'm at a public library with ripped pants. Everyone would see my panties if I stood up....
> 
> wat do


Woah.

Shenzi wears panties. 

My mind is blown.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess autism.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess I have to be in 3 different places at the same time tomorrow, whoops.


----------



## Vriska (Jun 28, 2010)

Real Confession:

I'm a poketard.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess that I'm really bored at the moment, and wish I was actually getting something done.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess I just ate a box of KD right out of the pot.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I confess I just ate a box of KD right out of the pot.


 
you make me sad 

making your own cheese sauce isn't rocket science, you don't have to resort to the nuclear orange powder


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 28, 2010)

Lobar said:


> you make me sad
> 
> making your own cheese sauce isn't rocket science, you don't have to resort to the nuclear orange powder


 It was white powder, I had white cheddar.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> It was white powder, I had white cheddar.


 
they're all pretty gross


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Woah.
> 
> Shenzi wears panties.
> 
> My mind is blown.


Well I like boxers more but I only have one pair :<


Crisis averted, got home okay and my mom gave me sum pants.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm actually a huge jerk.



Lobar said:


> you make me sad
> 
> making your own cheese sauce isn't rocket science, you don't have to resort to the nuclear orange powder


If people preferring to eat what's convenient makes you sad, you deserve to be. 




MeiTay said:


> I read it weekly.


 
Me too...or, at least, every week a translated one gets posted.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 28, 2010)

Lobar said:


> they're all pretty gross


 It was tasty. :3


----------



## Lobar (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I'm actually a huge jerk.
> 
> 
> If people preferring to eat what's convenient makes you sad, you deserve to be.



it would be REALLY convenient if you had a hose connecting your mouth to your ass and just kept recycling


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Jun 28, 2010)

Im actually very active outside the internet


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 28, 2010)

I confess I try not to come on FAF a lot because the level of fuckwit-ism would probably drive me to kill myself.
Mind you I'd be doing you dipshits a favour probably.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I confess I try not to come on FAF a lot because the level of fuckwit-ism would probably drive me to kill myself.
> Mind you I'd be doing you dipshits a favour probably.


Oh, please, don't let us stop you.



Lobar said:


> it would be REALLY convenient if you had a hose connecting your mouth to your ass and just kept recycling



That doesn't work so well because humans, like every other species on the planet, are incapable pf processing their own waste. That's why it's called waste. Though, you're right, it'd be convenient if we could. But it'd be even more convenient if we just didn't make any.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Oh, please, don't let us stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't work so well because humans, like every other species on the planet, are incapable pf processing their own waste. That's why it's called waste. Though, you're right, it'd be convenient if we could. But it'd be even more convenient if we just didn't make any.


 
Just poop on plants that produce food, long term recycling!


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Just poop on plants that produce food, long term recycling!


 
That's generally how it's done...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 1, 2010)

I confess most of the calls I receive are wrong numbers -_-


----------



## Adelin (Jul 1, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess most of the calls I receive are wrong numbers -_-


 
Are you sure their not prank calls? XD


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 1, 2010)

youu don't want to hear my confession


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 1, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Are you sure their not prank calls? XD


 
yes. what i mean is no one calls me on purpose ;_;


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

I really, really like J-rock. ;_;


----------



## Enwon (Jul 1, 2010)

I confess that I haven't eaten breakfast yet.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I haven't eaten breakfast yet.


 
Go eat, dammit.

Eat a taco.



Lobar said:


> it would be REALLY convenient if you had a hose connecting your mouth to your ass and just kept recycling


 
ass to mouth takes on new meaning.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Go eat, dammit.
> 
> Eat a taco.


 I confess that I ate cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

I confess that the cereal I had was probably stale


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> it would be REALLY convenient if you had a hose connecting your mouth to your ass and just kept recycling


 
Yeah, but there's a problem with most people, since they frequently spew crap from their mouths, which would just cause the tube to explode.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

I confess I 
a) don't know how to masturbate like a normal person
b) am sensitive to spicy foods

the two are unrelated


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> I confess I
> a) don't know how to masturbate like a normal person


 I am confuse, but don't want to turn this thread into a thread about how shenzi masturbates.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 1, 2010)

i confess im going to a star trek con


trawlin' for klingulon gash


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I am confuse, but don't want to turn this thread into a thread about how shenzi masturbates.


 I guess if you really wanted to know you could PM me

it's not really horrible, just different


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i confess im going to a star trek con
> 
> 
> trawlin' for klingulon gash


 
Qaplah, baby.

Your bird of prey or mine?

Wanna see my bat'leth?

Can I buy you a blood wine?


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 1, 2010)

I sometimes think of the gay yiff I used to watch when I was in the segment of the fandom that watches yiff, and feel dirty and sinful after doing that.

Then I think of me doing it with a girl and I don't feel sinful.

What a strange double standard.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

I confess that I think your name is wayyyy too long, Martino.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I confess that I think your name is wayyyy too long, Martino.


 
Hey, even I think it is TOO long. 
In fact, I was worrying about it not able to fit in the username characters limit.

EDIT: That does not mean that I do not like it though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 1, 2010)

confession: i'm not wearing pants


----------



## l33tpower (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm bisexual and I haven't even told my mother. I'm just scared shes gonna take it the wrong way if i told her.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

I confess that I'm drinking incredibly strong coffee right now and starting to get jitters from the caffeine. I further confess that I love having caffeine jitters. <333333



Molly said:


> I confess I
> a) don't know how to masturbate like a normal person


Here. Have an instructional site. (Presumably NSFW.)


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 1, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> confession: i'm not wearing pants



Neither am I. I also have a Chemistry Exam tomorrow.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 1, 2010)

I confess that l33tpower's avatar is having a strange effect on me. I can't quite describe it.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 1, 2010)

Confess: I don't want to read my book, make a mind map nor write a 5 paragraph essay.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I confess that l33tpower's avatar is having a strange effect on me. I can't quite describe it.


 
Here, take some alkaseltzer.  Should fix your problem.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Here. Have an instructional site. (Presumably NSFW.)


 Masturbating with maxi pads? Shit, this site is weirder than I am.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> Masturbating with maxi pads? Shit, this site is weirder than I am.


Wouldn't know, didn't bother reading it. Though I remember a male-masturbation site I used to read suggested rubbing one's manhood with a stick of deodorant...and another article there suggested rubbing a little toothpaste on...

Now I'm starting to question whether normal people even masturbate at all. Thanks a lot, Molly.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

I think that's the first time I've ever seen someone call Shenzi Molly instead of Shenzi.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I think that's the first time I've ever seen someone call Shenzi Molly instead of Shenzi.


Admit it, I'm one-of-a-kind. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Admit it, I'm one-of-a-kind. :V


Being new doesn't make you unique.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a chick who plays video games ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I'm a chick who plays video games ^_^


 How new and different!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> How new and different!


 Shut up, you man.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> How new and different!


 I hear Sarcasm, that doesn't make me happy!


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Shut up, you man.


 ;~; I am tired of being called "sir"


My boobs are DD, come the fuck on


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Being new doesn't make you unique.


Being old doesn't make you interesting.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> My boobs are DD, come the fuck on


 
Wait, what? No shit?

That's hard to imagine.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 1, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I confess that l33tpower's avatar is having a strange effect on me. I can't quite describe it.


 
boner?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wait, what? No shit?
> 
> That's hard to imagine.


 Yeah, but I guess I wear baggy clothes a lot. But still.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wait, what? No shit?
> 
> That's hard to imagine.


I've seen 'em. They look like boobs, except more pale. Dunno why she hates 'em so much, though... Also, the veins kinda stick out a little.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, but I guess I wear baggy clothes a lot. But still.


 
*image of a drinking straw with 2 ping-pong balls glued to it covered with an old crew sock appears in mind's eye*


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *image of a drinking straw with 2 ping-pong balls glued to it covered with an old crew sock appears in mind's eye*


She's got other curves, too...


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm such a loser that I attempted to solve a Rubix Cube with my feet and messed up at the end. I think it took about an hour.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> I'm such a loser that I attempted to solve a Rubix Cube with my feet and messed up at the end. I think it took about an hour.


I'm such a loser, I actually think that's pretty cool.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 1, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I'm such a loser, I actually think that's pretty cool.



Yes but then my Rubix Cube smelled like feet for the longest time.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Yes but then my Rubix Cube smelled like feet for the longest time.


Start washing them. Problem solved.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> ;~; I am tired of being called "sir"
> 
> 
> My boobs are DD, come the fuck on


 I lol'd pretty heartily. 

No pics no proof shenz :V


Tycho said:


> Wait, what? No shit?
> 
> That's hard to imagine.


 [this]

Seems kinda disproportionate.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Being old doesn't make you interesting.


 Oh snap Jashwa, I think he just made a burn


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I lol'd pretty heartily.
> 
> No pics no proof shenz :V


 I have proof. PM me :V


you too, Tycho.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 1, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Start washing them. Problem solved.



I actually tried that, it only partially worked. I think that was when we replaced the stickers because they were falling off anyway.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh snap Jashwa, I think he just made a burn


Probably a fluke. I'm still new.
Anyway, odds are he'll ignore it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Confession: I know how to properly use a semicolon, and I use it on a semi-regular basis; I just made a post with one in fact.

Or at least I think I know how. Can a grammar nazi tell me if that was correct usage?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a confession....
Im a furry. 0___o


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I have a confession....
> Im a furry. 0___o


 
I AM SORRY BUT THAT IS DISGUSTING


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I know how to properly use a semicolon, and I use it on a semi-regular basis; I just made a post with one in fact.
> 
> Or at least I think I know how. Can a grammar nazi tell me if that was correct usage?


 Yes, but that was an unnecessary comma. :V


----------



## Usarise (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I AM SORRY BUT THAT IS DISGUSTING


 i no.  
im so sorry...


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

One of my favorite sex positions is missionary. I don't know the name of the other one.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes, but that was an unnecessary comma. :V


 
I have a habit of unnecessary commas and excessive use of run-on sentences. I think it gives my writing character though. I pretty much write as I am thinking. I'm going for a James Joyce-esque stream of consciousness vibe here (ok now i'm just spouting bullshit)

EDIT: CONFESSION: I actually hate James Joyce


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I have a habit of unnecessary commas and excessive use of run-on sentences. I think it gives my writing character though. I pretty much write as I am thinking. I'm going for a James Joyce-esque stream of consciousness vibe here (ok now i'm just spouting bullshit)


 Confession: stream of consciousness writing makes me want to punch people. So annoying.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

i like james joyce


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: stream of consciousness writing makes me want to punch people. So annoying.


 
See edit. I had to read "A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man" for my writing class and I hated it. 
Confession: I was just trying to sound intelligent :c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

as a liberal arts student i enjoy looking down on others for their tastes in film and literature


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

I enjoy looking down on people for their tastes in music.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> as a liberal arts student i enjoy looking down on others for their tastes in film and literature


 I never would've guessed 

Confession: I enjoy looking down on people.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Confession: I enjoy looking down people's pants


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

i think youre all stupid


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm addicted to crack.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

I went to see Eclipse and now I have a headache


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 2, 2010)

I confess that I think 98% of you are all fucking retards and I only come here to laugh at how fucking retarded you all are
sad, I need a real job :/


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

I confess that I'm horrified of becoming my dad.


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Jul 2, 2010)

I confess that i'm so bored with the internet, i came here to post.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Confession: I have a sort-of fetish for wearing someone's pants while that person is also wearing them.

...in other words, two guys, one pair of pants.



Browder said:


> I confess that I'm horrified of becoming my dad.


 Who isn't?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> I confess that I think 98% of you are all fucking retards and I only come here to laugh at how fucking retarded you all are
> sad, I need a real job :/


 I confess that I laughed out loud at this irony.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

i want to give all of you a handie


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Confession: I feel pretty :3c


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I confess that I laughed out loud at this irony.


 So did i.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

It is freezing in my room, but I refuse to turn off the fan despite not needing it on.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 2, 2010)

Dr_Nathaniel_J said:


> So did i.



*grabs bowl of popcorn and watches the sheep*
mmm. fun


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Jul 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> *grabs bowl of popcorn and watches the sheep*
> mmm. fun


 Indeed... *sits on lawn chair*


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 2, 2010)

*tosses just enough popcorn out to feed the trolls*


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I'm horrified of becoming my dad.


 I confess that I am the exact opposite. My dad skipped the country and now teaches English in Japan, has a Japanese girlfriend, and occasionally sends his kids presents.

Awesome!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> *tosses just enough popcorn out to feed the trolls*


 You do realize that there's a difference between pointing something out and trolling, right?


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Jul 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> *tosses just enough popcorn out to feed the trolls*


 Trolls prefer babies, but i think popcorn is a good substitute. 
*starts eating twizlers*


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> I confess that I am the exact opposite. My dad skipped the country and now teaches English in Japan, has a Japanese girlfriend, and occasionally sends his kids presents.
> 
> Awesome!


Doesn't the fact that he, y'know, abandoned you and fled the country to avoid paying child support kind of ruin that just a little? :V



Jashwa said:


> You do realize that there's a difference between pointing something out and trolling, right?


You're just trying to get extra popcorn. >:V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Doesn't the fact that he, y'know, abandoned you and fled the country to avoid paying child support kind of ruin that just a little? :V


 You're missing the part where he has a Japanese girlfriend. Nothing could ruin that for Shenzi.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't turn this into an RP thread please.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Doesn't the fact that he, y'know, abandoned you and fled the country to avoid paying child support kind of ruin that just a little? :V


 But-butbut he played D&D! And has swords! And was a pseudo-shaman!


Jashwa said:


> You're missing the part where he has a Japanese girlfriend. Nothing could ruin that for Shenzi.


 This too.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You do realize that there's a difference between pointing something out and trolling, right?


yeah, but no one else in here does so its funny as fuck


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, but no one else in here does so its funny as fuck


 ...right.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're missing the part where he has a Japanese girlfriend. Nothing could ruin that for Shenzi.


What if she was a ganguro? :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> What if she was a ganguro? :V


 I remember seeing those _things_ on cracked.com.


----------



## Bir (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm addicted to Repo: the Genetic Opera, and I want to be Blind Mag.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ...right.



yup ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> What if she was a ganguro? :V


 She is a fine upstanding Japanese citizen


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> She is a fine upstanding Japanese citizen


Then why's she with your dad?



Jashwa said:


> I remember seeing those _things_ on cracked.com.


I knew about them before you saw them there. One of the NPCs in Persona 3 is one.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Then why's she with your dad?


Because he's Amurrican.



Ersatz said:


> I knew about them before you saw them there. One of the NPCs in Persona 3 is one.


 Nobody gives a fuck if you saw it first


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I knew about them before you saw them there. One of the NPCs in Persona 3 is one.


 I'm sorry, I didn't mean to challenge your weaboo-ness Bobby-chan ^____________^


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Confession: I wash my hands way more than I need to... probably a bit OCD


----------



## Bir (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I wash my hands way more than I need to... probably a bit OCD


 
Me too.


----------



## Bir (Jul 2, 2010)

The sound of water from the faucet irritates my ears.


----------



## Ben (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread would probably be a lot more interesting if people made anonymous confessions.
No really, stop hiding all the good shit. :v


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

i sweat a lot


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

I have nothing interesting to confess at the moment


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

I DIDNT READ ANYTHIN BUT IM SO RUNK RI NOW


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to challenge your weaboo-ness Bobby-chan ^____________^


Who's Bobby?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i like james joyce


 
James Joyce was a fart fetishist and when he was away from his wife he wrote dirty letters to her about fucking the farts out of her.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> James Joyce was a fart fetishist and when he was away from his wife he wrote dirty letters to her about fucking the farts out of her.
> 
> Just sayin'.



How does one know a piece of trivia like that? That's impressive.

I confess that my avatar is a little bit too cutesy even for me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Who's Bobby?


 From King of the Hill, obviously.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

and gravity's rainbow has a scene where brigadier pudding eats the shit out of katje's asshole

who cares


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> How does one know a piece of trivia like that? That's impressive.
> 
> I confess that my avatar is a little bit too cutesy even for me.


 
It was in a cracked.com article that was linked here in another thread not too long ago.

Mozart was also into scat, and in between writing his more well-known pieces he was also writing songs like "Lick my ass nice and clean".


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It was in a cracked.com article that was linked here in another thread not too long ago.
> 
> Mozart was also into scat, and in between writing his more well-known pieces he was also writing songs like "Lick my ass nice and clean".


 I linked that. I'm proud. c:


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It was in a cracked.com article that was linked here in another thread not too long ago.
> 
> Mozart was also into scat, and in between writing his more well-known pieces he was also writing songs like "Lick my ass nice and clean".


 

Wow. Next thing I bet you're gonna tell me is that Edgar Allen Poe had a thing for incest. Oh wait...


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It was in a cracked.com article that was linked here in another thread not too long ago.
> 
> Mozart was also into scat, and in between writing his more well-known pieces he was also writing songs like "Lick my ass nice and clean".


Einstein got more pussy than any Jewish physicist should be able to.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2010)

I would have slept with Einstein too.

I confess that I just noticed Stitch's dentation makes no sense and it's bugging me more than it probably should.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

I confess that I really need to get to sleep earlier.



Lobar said:


> I would have slept with Einstein too.
> 
> I confess that I just noticed Stitch's dentation makes no sense and it's bugging me more than it probably should.


OCD much?


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> This thread would probably be a lot more interesting if people made anonymous confessions.
> No really, stop hiding all the good shit. :v


k

i'm a babyfur


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> This thread would probably be a lot more interesting if people made anonymous confessions.
> No really, stop hiding all the good shit. :v


I've never been arrested, but I've had the cops called on me for hitting somebody with a mop handle. I've also been committed for attacking someone with a knife. That do anything for ya?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 2, 2010)

Confession?

I don't really have an accent -- much rather be honest about the whole thing. Although, I did think the whole, "my names tiffany and I like steak" at the end of my ... meme would've given it away. Yeah, I know, _I'm a total and complete douche bag. >.>_

EDIT: not my business @ previously quoted poster


----------



## Tycho (Jul 2, 2010)

I confess that since I started playing Pokemon I have found some of the Pokemon to be really sexy.

In no small part because I utterly destroy opponents with them.  GO! MACHOKE! BRUTALIZE THOSE POKEYMANS!


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I confess that since I started playing Pokemon I have found some of the Pokemon to be really sexy.
> 
> In no small part because I utterly destroy opponents with them.  GO! MACHOKE! BRUTALIZE THOSE POKEYMANS!


 
Machoke is pretty humanlike anyways.

If you wanna fuck a Lapras or an Exploud then you might have some issues.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 2, 2010)

My phone once dialed 911 on its own and the police had to come to my house.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Machoke is pretty humanlike anyways.
> 
> If you wanna fuck a Lapras or an Exploud then you might have some issues.


 
My Lapras is named Saddle. :3
He's my Back Up for when Things Get Tough. Fuck yeah, Perish Song.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> k
> 
> i'm a babyfur


 You're p cool for a babyfur. :3

Honesty: I'm so fucked up that my therapist had to call another therapist to collaborate with about my issues


----------



## Tycho (Jul 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Machoke is pretty humanlike anyways.
> 
> If you wanna fuck a Lapras or an Exploud then you might have some issues.


 
Tangela tentacle rape.  Oh murr.


----------



## Luca (Jul 2, 2010)

I confess that I cheated at monopoly a few days ago.... I'm such scum.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> This thread would probably be a lot more interesting  if people made anonymous confessions.
> No really, stop hiding all the  good shit. :v


 I'm a macro fetishist.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> Honesty: I'm so fucked up that my therapist had to call another therapist to collaborate with about my issues


 I laughed pretty damn hard.

I'm sorry Shenz.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 2, 2010)

I confess that I am being crushed by some of the worst boredom ever.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

I confess that:
My mom sucks at telling me things (like the fact that I can hang out with friends during the day)

I have mild phallophobia, the image of it, ugh, for whatever reason, mental pictures don't bother me

I don't yiff and I don't look at porn (intentionally)

And I'm a girl that dresses like a guy

Meh, rehash of stuff I've probably already said

~Is that personal enough for ya


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

i retract everything i said in this thread except for my desire to meet everyone and give them a handie


----------



## Alstor (Jul 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> This thread would probably be a lot more interesting if people made anonymous confessions.
> No really, stop hiding all the good shit. :v


 Ok.

I like this.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have mild phallophobia, the image of it, ugh, for whatever reason, mental pictures don't bother me
> 
> I don't yiff and I don't look at porn (intentionally)


 

You poor, poor soul. 

I confess that I'm skipping class today, cuz skool iz fer loosers


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

I seem to care more about people who treat me badly or take me for granted than for people who actually put me first.

Feel free to laugh at me,call me emo, etc. for this. It makes me feel all tingly.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Machoke is pretty humanlike anyways.
> 
> If you wanna fuck a Lapras or an Exploud then you might have some issues.


 
What about Mew? Hypothetically speaking.


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> What about Mew? Hypothetically speaking.


 
You don't fuck Mew. Mew fucks you.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 2, 2010)

... I haven't brushed my teeth in years. 

I don't really see the need to, though. I know I'm going to loose my teeth (after all, every two months or so, I have dreams about my teeth falling out or I'm pulling my teeth out of my head), but people who usually brush their teeth are trying to look for lover or they're out to impress someone with their smile. I can't really do the whole "big teeth TV" smile without looking goofy as hell and all the women in the area that are roughly my age has moved away or they're preggers and redneck. Plus, I'm a smoker, so I'm not really worried about the 'fresh breath" aspect of it.

Plus everytime I brush my teeth, my guns bleed and it scares the hell out of me. =\


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... I haven't brushed my teeth in years.
> 
> I don't really see the need to, though. I know I'm going to loose my teeth (after all, every two months or so, I have dreams about my teeth falling out or I'm pulling my teeth out of my head), but people who usually brush their teeth are trying to look for lover or they're out to impress someone with their smile. I can't really do the whole "big teeth TV" smile without looking goofy as hell and all the women in the area that are roughly my age has moved away or they're preggers and redneck. Plus, I'm a smoker, so I'm not really worried about the 'fresh breath" aspect of it.
> 
> Plus everytime I brush my teeth, my guns bleed and it scares the hell out of me. =\


 Your gums bleed because you don't brush your teeth and your gums are inflamed because of the bacteria and disgustingness. 

Poor dental hygiene leads to heart problems as well.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 2, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... I haven't brushed my teeth in years.
> 
> I don't really see the need to, though. I know I'm going to loose my teeth (after all, every two months or so, I have dreams about my teeth falling out or I'm pulling my teeth out of my head), but people who usually brush their teeth are trying to look for lover or they're out to impress someone with their smile. I can't really do the whole "big teeth TV" smile without looking goofy as hell and all the women in the area that are roughly my age has moved away or they're preggers and redneck. Plus, I'm a smoker, so I'm not really worried about the 'fresh breath" aspect of it.
> 
> Plus everytime I brush my teeth, my guns bleed and it scares the hell out of me. =\



Omg eww?



> I seem to care more about people who treat me badly or take me for  granted than for people who actually put me first.
> 
> Feel free to laugh at me,call me emo, etc. for this. It makes me feel  all tingly.



People give you hate and you give back love..... ;p


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 2, 2010)

Adelin said:


> People give you hate and you give back love..... ;p


 sounds good to me.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 2, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... I haven't brushed my teeth in years.
> 
> I don't really see the need to, though. I know I'm going to loose my teeth (after all, every two months or so, I have dreams about my teeth falling out or I'm pulling my teeth out of my head), but people who usually brush their teeth are trying to look for lover or they're out to impress someone with their smile. I can't really do the whole "big teeth TV" smile without looking goofy as hell and all the women in the area that are roughly my age has moved away or they're preggers and redneck. Plus, I'm a smoker, so I'm not really worried about the 'fresh breath" aspect of it.
> 
> Plus everytime I brush my teeth, my guns bleed and it scares the hell out of me. =\


 
is your name lewis/louis


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> is your name lewis/louis


 
:1


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> :1


 Do you have bad teeth or is he referring to a different Louis?


----------



## Jelly (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Do you have bad teeth or is he referring to a different Louis?


 
referring to a different lewis
sorry louis


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> You don't fuck Mew. Mew fucks you.


 
Well I confess that ever since this post/the one before it I have been thinking about fucking Mew. 

It's odd how stuff like that sticks in my head. Get out!


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Well I confess that ever since this post/the one before it I have been thinking about fucking Mew.
> 
> It's odd how stuff like that sticks in my head. Get out!


 I'm curious as to whether or not you find the thought of fucking Mew enjoyable, but I'm not sure if I want the answer.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Well I confess that ever since this post/the one before it I have been thinking about fucking Mew.
> 
> It's odd how stuff like that sticks in my head. Get out!



You don't fuck Mewtwo. Mewtwo gets vored by baby Snorlax.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm curious as to whether or not you find the thought of fucking Mew enjoyable, but I'm not sure if I want the answer.


 
No it's more of a "how the fuck would that work" thing. And Mew would be like what? Half my size?

I'm not that sick yet.

I wonder who I am trying to convince...


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

I sometimes abandon my closest friends to indulge in my own interests.

I'm a horrible person.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 2, 2010)

I snore in my sleep...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

i knocked out a chick once and jumped a fence to not get caught


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 2, 2010)

I've banged pretty much every coloradoan on this forum.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 2, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... I haven't brushed my teeth in years.
> 
> I don't really see the need to, though. I know I'm going to loose my teeth (after all, every two months or so, I have dreams about my teeth falling out or I'm pulling my teeth out of my head), but people who usually brush their teeth are trying to look for lover or they're out to impress someone with their smile. I can't really do the whole "big teeth TV" smile without looking goofy as hell and all the women in the area that are roughly my age has moved away or they're preggers and redneck. Plus, I'm a smoker, so I'm not really worried about the 'fresh breath" aspect of it.
> 
> Plus everytime I brush my teeth, my guns bleed and it scares the hell out of me. =\


 
For chrissake CLEAN YOUR FUCKING MOUTH.  Brush until you bleed (and even then don't stop), gargle-swish some antiseptic hydrogen peroxide solution (don't swallow).  That's really horrifically disgusting.

Your teeth are gonna make you MISERABLE down the line when you end up having to get tons of fillings, root canals, etc etc.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

To A Concerned Citizen, because I don't want to sift through posts just to find that one

Your gums won't bleed if you brush regularly, and if you're brushing regularly, but they still bleed, they might be swollen


----------



## Usarise (Jul 2, 2010)

I always have at least one infraction active at all times.... it actually makes me kinda sad


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> For chrissake CLEAN YOUR FUCKING MOUTH.  Brush until you bleed, gargle-swish some antiseptic hydrogen peroxide solution (don't swallow).  That's really horrifically disgusting.
> 
> Your teeth are gonna make you MISERABLE down the line when you end up having to get tons of fillings, root canals, etc etc.


 This times a thousand. I went about 6 months without brushing my teeth while wearing braces (!) and holy shit it was terrible. SO MANY FILLINGS. Swallowing rubber bands from the braces, gums bleeding like a stuck pig.

Then when I actually started brushing my teeth, my gums _magically got better! _Imagine that!


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> This times a thousand. I went about 6 months without brushing my teeth while wearing braces (!) and holy shit it was terrible. SO MANY FILLINGS. Swallowing rubber bands from the braces, gums bleeding like a stuck pig.
> 
> Then when I actually started brushing my teeth, my gums _magically got better! _Imagine that!


 How could you go so long without brushing them D':


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How could you go so long without brushing them D':


 I couldn't afford toothpaste at the time.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> I couldn't afford toothpaste at the time.


 You didn't rinse or anything D:


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You didn't rinse or anything D:


 I rinsed my mouth out with alcohol sometimes to make my breath fresher (I'm talking Jack Daniels, etc)


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 2, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... I haven't brushed my teeth in years.


 
It has nothing to do with vanity. Oral health plays a part in overall physical health and once you actually start losing your teeth and getting abscesses and all that good stuff (and the dental bills that go with them) I am guessing you won't be to indifferent about it. Some people have unusually hard enamel and can get avoid brushing their teeth for years without issue, but it will eventually catch up to you. Your gums bleed because you don't brush them and they are probably in poor health. The same goes for flossing, too. You will bleed if you never do it but that is not a bad thing. 

But yeah it is probably worth the five or so dollars a month and few minutes a day to keep your mouth healthy, gots nothin to do with wanting to have a perdy smile. :|


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> I rinsed my mouth out with alcohol sometimes to make my breath fresher (I'm talking Jack Daniels, etc)


 
Ke$ha, is that you?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Ke$ha, is that you?


 nope, just redneck


----------



## ArcticEight (Jul 3, 2010)

Probably that I don't yiff and that I would never think of ever cheating on my bf.
That and a few well-known games I probably haven't played.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

ArcticEight said:


> Probably that I don't yiff and that *I would never think of ever cheating on my bf*.


 
...Why are you "confessing" to NOT being a fucking slut? That's a GOOD thing.  Confessions are supposed to be about embarrassing and BAD things.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 3, 2010)

ArcticEight said:


> Probably that I don't yiff and that I would never think of ever cheating on my bf.
> That and a few well-known games I probably haven't played.



Translation:

I'm a weird prude. What the fuck am i doing on a furry forum?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have mild phallophobia, the image of it, ugh, for whatever reason, mental pictures don't bother me


 
What is that?  Fear of penises?


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> What is that?  Fear of penises?


 Uhh yes sir


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Uhh yes sir


 
how the hell do you survive on the internet?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Confession: I pee in the shower


----------



## ArcticEight (Jul 3, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Translation:
> 
> I'm a weird prude. What the fuck am i doing on a furry forum?


 Let me guess, someone woke up on the wrong side today?
And I suppose I just didn't have anything better to say.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> how the hell do you survive on the internet?


 How I survive here is a better question, I dunno

I mean, it's not like I'm super terrified of it..they're just...unsettling if that makes sense


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I pee in the shower


 
Oh c'mon, everybody does that.





Everybody DOES do that, right?


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

I cut myself a couple of times, and I somehow turned on my friend's cat (it was massaging my crotch at midnight, but I threw it off the bed, then it came back and fell asleep on my legs only to then to follow me around and rub against me every ten seconds)


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh c'mon, everybody does that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to say yes

Purposefully or accidental, most people do pee in the shower
It's the water


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I cut myself a couple of times, and I somehow turned on my friend's cat (it was massaging my crotch at midnight, but I threw it off the bed, then it came back and fell asleep on my legs)


 
Your friend's cat wasn't turned on, you sicko.  Cats do that kneading-paws-massaging thing all the time.  It happened to decide that your crotch was the closest thing to a lap it would get.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Uhh yes sir


 
 That makes me sad kinda.  Penises should be a happy thing, because sex is a happy thing.

This place probably isn't helping though, furry penises do tend to be pretty scary.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Your friend's cat wasn't turned on, you sicko.  Cats do that kneading-paws-massaging thing all the time.  It happened to decide that your crotch was the closest thing to a lap it would get.


I am not sick, I am crazy. But beyond that this cat loved me and I treated it like hell, throwing onto a couch, whacking with magazine, and i even stepped on it by accident. later I even woke up to find it had changed position to come to rest where it had been earlier


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

I love penises


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I love penises


 WTF????


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That makes me sad kinda.  Penises should be a happy thing, because sex is a happy thing.
> 
> This place probably isn't helping though, furry penises do tend to be pretty scary.


 
It's just that there are SO MANY OF THE DAMN THINGS.

The REALLY scary pen0rs are almost always the ones that people invent to attach to their bizarre chimeric/imaginary cartoon-critter character.  (Looking at you, 'Neer.)



Allamo Fox said:


> I am not sick, I am crazy. But beyond that this cat loved me and I treated it like hell, throwing onto a couch, whacking with magazine, and i even stepped on it by accident. later I even woke up to find it had changed position to come to rest where it had been earlier


 
...

You're not crazy, you're an asshole.  An asshole who is mean to cats.  >:C


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm leaving this thread, all those dude talkin bout dicks is creepin me out, see yall somewhere else!


----------



## ArcticEight (Jul 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I'm leaving this thread, all those dude talkin bout dicks is creepin me out, see yall somewhere else!


 I haven't been laughing this much in ages. Do you expect everything in a _confession_ thread to be non-sexual? xD
Anyways, I fully agree with Tycho about the cat part, that's just cruel as hell. :c


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I'm leaving this thread, all those dude talkin bout dicks is creepin me out, see yall somewhere else!


 
Species: Straight Fox

Is there something you wish to confess? :3c


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Not really a confession, but on the subject of cats

I [lightly] punched my cat that one night after seeing a furry pride sig
He was really mad at me and decided to get revenge by sitting on my face :c

Oh yes, and I must agree, being faithful in a relationship is good


----------



## Kairuk (Jul 3, 2010)

I like the PS3 more then the Xbox, I just pretend I like the Xbox to fit in.


----------



## Kairuk (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Species: Straight Fox
> 
> Is there something you wish to confess? :3c


 That. Is. A. LIE Naw JK xD


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 3, 2010)

Uhh a doberman knotted me.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

i had unprotected anal sex with a man old enough to be my grandfather


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Uhh a doberman knotted me.


 
What did you do to the poor doberman? >;/



> i had unprotected anal sex with a man old enough to be my grandfather



What?........Drunk maybe?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Uhh a doberman knotted me.


 
THE FUC-
oh wait it's Gatode.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> What?........Drunk maybe?


 nope, just slutty


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 3, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK

WHAT THE FUCK I JUST GOT STRUCK BY LIGHTNIN


----------



## Akro (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess Im 100% amazed this thread has gotten FIFTY ONE PAGES IN 2 WEEKS.
GOD DAMN...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Akro said:


> I confess Im 100% amazed this thread has gotten FIFTY ONE PAGES IN 2 WEEKS.
> GOD DAMN...


 
i say it's time to be stickied


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I stalk Nylak and Ratte.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> i say it's time to be stickied


 
Not yet, I still need help coming to terms with my problem.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Not yet, I still need help coming to terms with my problem.


 
which is? (i don't feel like going back in the thread)


----------



## Akro (Jul 3, 2010)

...just found out I think the backstreet boys are cool.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> which is? (i don't feel like going back in the thread)


 
Apparently I want to fuck Mew. And I didn't even know. =|


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Apparently I want to fuck Mew. And I didn't even know. =|


 
You sick bastard.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I recently bought a *pink* bedsheet, comforter, and pillowcase set for my bed because there wasn't enough pink in my life. It's super gay. Matches the phone. _And I love it_.


----------



## ArcticEight (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Species: Straight Fox
> 
> Is there something you wish to confess? :3c


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbSQ8JbyQo8&fmt=18
Sums it up.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess that I recently bought a *pink* bedsheet, comforter, and pillowcase set for my bed because there wasn't enough pink in my life. It's super gay. Matches the phone. _And I love it_.


 
-.- Sad.....I wanted to buy it from you. ;D



> ...just found out I think the backstreet boys are cool.



Uhh aren't the backstreet boys...well......a little old? ;3


----------



## Sam (Jul 3, 2010)

Akro said:


> ...just found out I think the backstreet boys are cool.


'



Nsync is soo much better bro. >:3


----------



## Syradact (Jul 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> '
> 
> 
> 
> Nsync is soo much better bro. >:3


 Sorry, the Spice Girls kick both their asses.


----------



## Sam (Jul 3, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Sorry, the Spice Girls kick both their asses.



: / A friend of mine found out that I have the same last name as one of the spice girls. : / Now they make spice girls jokes at me all the time.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Sorry, the Spice Girls kick both their asses.


 
Yes they do.... ;D


----------



## Syradact (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> -.- Sad.....I wanted to buy it from you. ;D


 I forgot to mention it's _Queen_ size.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You sick bastard.


 
Nothing wrong with that!!!

Right...?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Uhh a doberman knotted me.



Oh, fuck off, no one believes you anyway.



Molly said:


> i had unprotected anal sex with a man old enough to be my grandfather


 
Disturbing.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh, fuck off, no one believes you anyway.


 
No no, Tycho, you see, all the other stories are bullshit, but this I can believe :V



Tycho said:


> Disturbing.



To say the least.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't defeat Airman. :c



Molly said:


> i had unprotected anal sex with a man old enough to be my grandfather


Y'know, you can still claim "technical virgin" status if that's the only sexual thing you've done.
Although you pretty obviously have no standards. :V


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> i had unprotected anal sex with a man old enough to be my grandfather


 
Did you have fun at least?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Disturbing.


 yup


Ersatz said:


> Y'know, you can still claim "technical virgin" status if that's the only sexual thing you've done.
> Although you pretty obviously have no standards. :V


 Yup, it's the only thing I've done. 

Standards? What are those


Lobar said:


> Did you have fun at least?


 Eh I mean it felt good but I just felt awkward after thinking about how his granddaughter was the same age as me.


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

I've never had sex despite being hypersexual and acting slutty.


----------



## Bir (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm afraid of dogs.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'm afraid of dogs.


 Seriously? I'm still terrified of some dogs, mostly white pit bulls. Dunno why. I was attacked by a dog when I was 6-7 ish but it wasn't a white pit bull.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yup, it's the only thing I've done.
> 
> Standards? What are those


Those are the things that they use at dog shows to decide which one is the best. Duh.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> Seriously? I'm still terrified of some dogs, mostly white pit bulls. Dunno why. I was attacked by a dog when I was 6-7 ish but it wasn't a white pit bull.


 
You were attacked? I'm guessing you intimidated the dog when you were that young. ;3


----------



## Bir (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> Seriously? I'm still terrified of some dogs, mostly white pit bulls. Dunno why. I was attacked by a dog when I was 6-7 ish but it wasn't a white pit bull.



Yeh.. I've been attacked by so many dogs throughout my life... I once found a german shephard that had gotten loose, and (as a kid), I grabbed the leash to try to take it back to its owners and it freaked and ran, dragging me accross the street, up onto the sidewalk, and accross a parking lot. My hand was wrapped around in the leash hole, so it got stuck when he pulled.

I found another dog, pit bull, that was so incredibly nice when I tried to walk him around to find his owners, but after a day of no luck I went home to tie him to a post and as I walked away from him to go back into the house, he bit my leg. 

Had my fingers nommed by a stupid little dog that looked like a soccer ball. Got chest-punted by another dog, I don't know what kind it was. It was big though.


I could go on for hours. Long stories short, dogs don't seem to like me very much ;___;

-sticks to her kitties-


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> You were attacked? I'm guessing you intimidated the dog when you were that young. ;3


 Nope, I was just walking down my drive and BAM this stray dog came from nowhere, knocked me flat, and started biting my arms/hands. I don't remember too much of it, but that dog was reddish brown.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

I typefuck about 3-5 times a day.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Bir said:


> -sticks to her kitties-


 those things attack me more than dogs ;~;


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I typefuck about 3-5 times a day.


 
Only 3-5?


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> Nope, I was just walking down my drive and BAM this stray dog came from nowhere, knocked me flat, and started biting my arms/hands. I don't remember too much of it, but that dog was reddish brown.


 
Couldn't you have applied all those hours of learning to wait for the right moment to snap a dog's neck in CoD in this situation?


----------



## Bir (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> those things attack me more than dogs ;~;



Really? I am very sorry. : / My kitties are apparently the nicest around. Aw.. now I miss my Gravy.... -is several states away- ;________;


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Couldn't you have applied all those hours of learning to wait for the right moment to snap a dog's neck in CoD in this situation?


 I never learned this valuable skill because I wasn't allowed to watch violent movies or play violent games.


Bir said:


> Really? I am very sorry. : / My kitties are apparently the nicest around. Aw.. now I miss my Gravy.... -is several states away- ;________;


 I mean, I still love cats. My aunt's cats are great, they like to stick their paws under my door at night so I mess with their paws x3


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

I have never seen the Godfather.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> I have never seen the Godfather.


 me neither

I've also never seen and of the James Bond series.


----------



## Bir (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> I never learned this valuable skill because I wasn't allowed to watch violent movies or play violent games.
> 
> I mean, I still love cats. My aunt's cats are great, they like to stick their paws under my door at night so I mess with their paws x3



Awwww x3

My cat has a habit of stroking chins and looking at my guests as if he's in love with them. Ask Cloudy, it's happened to her. xD


----------



## Wreth (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't think I have anything to confess to. I really haven't done anything that bad.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

I hate Napoleon Dynamite with a passion, have never seen Juno, and secretly want to drown anyone who enjoyed Superbad.



Browder said:


> I have never seen the Godfather.


I never have either, and never really wanted to.

The same goes for Scarface and American Beauty.

And I saw Pulp Fiction for the first time a couple months ago.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Wreth said:


> I don't think I have anything to confess to. I really haven't done anything that bad.


 
Oh please.....We all do something bad and mischievous once in a while.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Confession: Dir en Grey's "Obscure" video (uncensored of course) makes me very _very _happy.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Wreth said:


> I don't think I have anything to confess to. I really haven't done anything that bad.


 
You sick bastard!


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 3, 2010)

Sometimes...

I can be really perverted.o_o


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Sometimes...
> 
> I can be really perverted.o_o


 
Go ahead and expand on that.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Go ahead and expand on that.


 Creeper.


Confession: I surround myself with friends in order to try to forget about my loneliness and non existent love life.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

I am now addicted to visual kei, J-metal, and anime music.

Though I suffer from similar addictions to German industrial, Francophonic alt-rock, and flamenco. Apparently, I will suck dick for music in pretty much language I don't understand.



Molly said:


> Confession: Dir en Grey's "Obscure" video (uncensored of course) makes me very _very _happy.


You're welcome.



Jashwa said:


> Confession: I surround myself with friends in order to try to forget about my loneliness and non existent love life.


You know, you'd have a lot more luck with that if you actually got off FAF once in a while, Mr. 15k. And if you stopped being such an unfunny cunt, but, hey--baby steps.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> You know, you'd have a lot more luck with that if you actually got off FAF once in a while, Mr. 15k. And if you stopped being such an unfunny cunt, but, hey--baby steps.


 I actually don't spend *that* much more time here than other people. The difference is that while I'm here I'm always posting and I almost never just read a thread and leave without replying.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I surround myself with friends in order to try to forget about my loneliness and non existent love life.


 
Don't worry, you'll die cold and alone anyway :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Don't worry, you'll die cold and alone anyway :V


 A sad, cold, lonely death.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I actually don't spend *that* much more time here than other people. The difference is that while I'm here I'm always posting and I almost never just read a thread and leave without replying.


Instead of some tired chestnut about quality versus quantity, I'll just ask something that I'm genuinely curious about:

So, Jash, how well does that big number under your name actually work to soothe the pain?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> So, Jash, how well does that big number under your name actually work to soothe the pain?


 Pretty well. Posting here is a fun way to kill time. 

How does ban evading because you just can't stay away from this place feel? :V


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> So, Jash, how well does that big number under your name actually work to soothe the pain?


 
Dood, do you have a small-postcount complex or something? :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa, with your fur colour, you could be the sofacat Szopaw currently is.
Szopaw is downgraded to being the sofa.

EDIT: I confess I've left dinner too long and have to reheat it.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Dood, do you have a small-postcount complex or something? :V


 
The smaller the better? That goes against everything I believe!


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> The smaller the better? That goes against everything I believe!


 
"Small is beautiful" is a saying made up as a way to cope up with being substandart :V


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Pretty well. Posting here is a fun way to kill time.


I prefer watching people play video games, but the really fun streams aren't on 24/7.



> How does ban evading because you just can't stay away from this place feel? :V


What are you talking about? Is this like that time you called me "Bobby"?



Thatch said:


> Dood, do you have a small-postcount complex or something? :V


That'd be pretty pointless, since I've barely been here a month. But racking up 15k posts in one year and then complaining about loneliness is like slitting your wrists and complaining about blood loss. :V


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> That'd be pretty pointless, since I've barely been here a month. But racking up 15k posts in one year and then complaining about loneliness is like slitting your wrists and complaining about blood loss. :V


 
I could do it in a month if I wasn't so social. 

My friends list on WoW is almost full! Social to the extreme!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> What are you talking about? Is this like that time you called me "Bobby"?


 Cmon, Rigor. This is the _confession_ thread. Maybe they'll just let you stay if you admit it. :3c


----------



## Atrak (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> That'd be pretty pointless, since I've barely been here a month. But racking up 15k posts in one year and then complaining about loneliness is like slitting your wrists and complaining about blood loss. :V


That's better than them complaining about their sore wrists.


Jashwa said:


> Cmon, Rigor. This is the _confession_ thread. Maybe they'll just let you stay if you admit it. :3c



Do they even read this thread anymore?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do they even read this thread anymore?


 When people report things they do.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't be a jerk Jashwa :[


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I must confess that...Well...I love bunnehs. I know that must come as quite a shock to you so I'll just let that soak in for a moment.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's better than them complaining about their sore wrists.


Good point.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 3, 2010)

I almost put my ticket in the bucket for a girl's bike yesterday at a bike raffle. The only reason I didn't was because the boy's bike had less tickets, at the time.

I also fail at texting on my mom's phone despite the fact that it has a full keyboard.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 3, 2010)

I have really bad abandonment issues, so I push away anyone I feel remotely emotionally connected to.
All of my friends are avid liars, and I hate them on-and-off quite a bit
but thats who ive turned into to keep myself emotionally distant


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> I've never had sex despite being hypersexual and acting slutty a lolfurry.


 
Simplified.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Tao said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had sex despite *BECAUSE OF* being hypersexual and acting slutty.
> ...


 
I think this is the proper fix.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess I want to rape Fuzzle's avatar


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess I want to rape Fuzzle's avatar


 Along this vein: There are several people on FAF I'd like to rape


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> Along this vein: There are several people on FAF I'd like to rape


 Which of the little girls are they?


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess I want to rape Fuzzle's avatar


 
O___O I implore you to reconsider.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Which of the little girls are they?


 I'm only into consensual sex with little girls :V


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Your avatar is doing DDR very wrong, Fuzzle.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 3, 2010)

i know more about molly's sexuality than the basic physical laws keeping our world together


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Or perhaps am I doing DDR so right, it just blew your mind?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i know more about molly's sexuality than the basic physical laws keeping our world together


 That's probably not a good thing.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> O___O I implore you to reconsider.


 
you're asking for it, don't lie :3c


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i know more about molly's sexuality than the basic physical laws keeping our world together


 
Why would you ever do such a thing...

Poor bastard D:


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> That's probably not a good thing.


 
I dunno, if he's an aspiring writer a book about your smexual proclivities would sell a lot better than a dry dissertation on the laws of nature and the pith of our very existence on the material plane.



Fuzzle said:


> Or perhaps am I doing DDR so right, it just blew your mind?



The only things that are blown in that avatar are your scoring streak and possibly your right knee.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> you're asking for it, don't lie :3c


 
>.> dunno bout that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I dunno, if he's an aspiring writer a book about your smexual proclivities would sell a lot better than a dry dissertation on the laws of nature and the pith of our very existence on the material plane.


 True. I thought about sitting down and writing an explanation of my sexuality, but I don't have enough time to write that monster.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> True. I thought about sitting down and writing an explanation of my sexuality, but I don't have enough time to write that monster.


 
"My sexuality, By Shenzi.

It's fucked up. Like REALLY.

The end"

:V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> "My sexuality, By Shenzi.
> 
> It's fucked up. Like REALLY.
> 
> ...


 "My Sexuality, By Shenzi:

oh god what the fuck

The End"


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

You know, the novelists of the world should actually thank Stephanie Meyer for writing Twilight.  She's given them a great angle to pitch their work with - "It's Not Twilight".



Molly said:


> "My Sexuality, By Shenzi"
> 
> FOREWORD: "7 of the pencils that I used in writing the rough draft of this book spontaneously burst into flames.  Another 4 mysteriously started vomiting from no orifice I could find.  1 screamed "kill me" 23 times before eventually snapping itself in half violently.  The paper moaned like a whore, though.  Enjoy, hapless victim reader!"



I like it.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 3, 2010)

i confess that i dont find molly's sexuality extremely weird

by proxy, i confess that the only honest and enlightening people i think ive read about, spoken to, or watched were under the influence of drugs, religion, or severe psychological disorders

i confess that moral relativism and anthropology have ruined me as a human being


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I like it.


 If I ever write it this will be my foreword.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I'll be a hobo after I finish uni.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I confess that I'll be a hobo after I finish uni.


 
Hiding somewhere on the farm? I:<


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I cry. ;~;


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that I cry. ;~;


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hiding somewhere on the farm? I:<


 
Oh, sure, if you want me to x3


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I have been looking for a movie to watch for over 2 hours now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> I confess that I have been looking for a movie to watch for over 2 hours now.


 
Sweeney Todd!


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Sweeney Todd!


 
Dammit, I could make it past 20 minutes of that movie :c


Speaking of murder, I'd confess I want to try :V


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Sweeney Todd!


 
I thought it was a musical?

Well I'll give it a chance since you recommended it. 



Thatch said:


> Dammit, I could make it past 20 minutes of that movie :c
> 
> 
> Speaking of murder, I confess I want to try :V


 
Don't. Not fun.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> I thought it was a musical?
> 
> Well I'll give it a chance since you recommended it.



It's the musical...on film! I LOVE IT FFF
Mrs Lovett is fantastic.



Thatch said:


> Dammit, I could make it past 20 minutes of that movie :c


 
What is wrong with you?


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What is wrong with you?


 
Dunno, look at edit? :V



Tally said:


> Don't. Not fun.


 
That's why I won't.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Dammit, I could make it past 20 minutes of that movie :c
> 
> 
> Speaking of murder, I'd confess I want to try :V


 
Hey, I wanna try too!

Lets go together, my ratchet wrench, you get a knife or a screwdriver. All we need now is someone big and like an Oxen to use his fists.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

_You who eat pies
Mrs Lovett's meat pies
Conjure up the treat pies
Used to be!

_I confess I would try one of Mrs Lovett's delicious meat pies.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess I don't give a shit about the 4th of July


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Hey, I wanna try too!
> 
> Lets go together, my ratchet wrench, you get a knife or a screwdriver. All we need now is someone big and like an Oxen to use his fists.


 
No dude, I work solo >:[



Harebelle said:


> _You who eat pies
> Mrs Lovett's meat pies
> Conjure up the treat pies
> Used to be!
> ...


 
I confess that it's sicker than what I said D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess I like "murr" a whole lot more than "yiff".


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle, this torrent um... line at the store is going to take forever.

I confess that if I had to pay for every movie I have downloaded, I would owe more money than I could make in a life time.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Harebelle, this torrent um... line at the store is going to take forever.
> 
> I confess that if I had to pay for every movie I have downloaded, I would owe more money than I could make in a life time.


 
I confess I despise you for stealing from Tim Burton!
I have the DVD and soundtrack. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have the DVD and soundtrack. Fuck yeah.


 
Gonna show it eventually, then? :V


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I confess I despise you for stealing from Tim Burton!
> I have the DVD and soundtrack. Fuck yeah.


 
I confess that I will let you buy me one.

Or that if it is good, I will go get a copy.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

I dislike myself to the point where I don't look for relationships because no-one deserves to have to put up with me. So I come here and take it out on you lot.

Also, I can't not sing along to music when it's on, and I can't stand not knowing the words to songs, so have to look them up online. I have something like 2000 songs on my MP3 player and know the words to all of them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Gonna show it eventually, then? :V


What?



Tally said:


> I confess that I will let you buy me one.
> 
> Or that if it is good, I will go get a copy.



It IS that good. Just bear in mind it is a musical. A *musical*. That is the whole point. ><


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What?


 
I confess I actually want to watch that, i just can't sit down to it by myself >.<


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I like Sweeney Todd

Oh, and I'm also a pyro


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I dislike myself to the point where I don't look for relationships because no-one deserves to have to put up with me. So I come here and take it out on you lot.


 
I feel blessed :')

Confession: The last "romance" movie I forced myself to sit through actually caused me to become physically ill.

Maybe I just hate Matthew McConaughey.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I like Sweeney Todd
> 
> Oh, and I'm also a pyro



Pyros are flaming fagets and so are the people who main them.
"HOW DO I HELPED TEAM?" *runs away from the Engies who need the assistance*



Thatch said:


> I confess I actually want to watch that, i just can't sit down to it by myself >.<



Is this a Brilliant Tactic to get me to bring my laptop?


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I confess I actually want to watch that, i just can't sit down to it by myself >.<


 
I confess that I wish people watched movies with me. =/

Now I feel depressed. All those nights alone, watching some movie and laughing my ass off.  Alone. Alone. Alone.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Now I feel depressed. All those nights alone, watching some movie and laughing my ass off.  Alone. Alone. Alone.


 
You are unlovable. Loved by no-one. It says so in your Employee Profile.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Also, I can't not sing along to music when it's on, and I can't stand not knowing the words to songs, so have to look them up online. I have something like 2000 songs on my MP3 player and know the words to all of them.


 
Do you have and know the lyrics to Word Disassociation? :3c
(I'm pretty close.)


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You are unlovable. Loved by no-one. It says so in your Employee Profile.


 
Everyone is lovable.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm still waiting on the list of FAFers that Shenzi wants to rape.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you have and know the lyrics to Word Disassociation? :3c
> (I'm pretty close.)



Never heard of it.



Jashwa said:


> I'm still waiting on the list of FAFers that Shenzi wants to rape.



I second this motion. And one of my motions wants to second it too.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm still waiting on the list of FAFers that Shenzi wants to rape.


 
You're just hoping that you are on the list, huh?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm still waiting on the list of FAFers that Shenzi wants to rape.


 
Hilarity would ensue, I am certain.

Are you sure that wouldn't count as a call-out, though?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> You're just hoping that you are on the list, huh?


 I'm not sure how I'd feel if I were.

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be though. 


Tycho said:


> Hilarity would ensue, I am certain.
> 
> Are you sure that wouldn't count as a call-out, though?


 Since when does anyone wanna care?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Since when does anyone wanna care?


 
Ben will crash down on you with the full force of his authoritah!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ben will crash down on you with the full force of his authoritah!


 Confession: No one cares about Ben.


Also, Harbl. Get skype now >:[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: No one cares about Ben.
> 
> 
> Also, Harbl. Get skype now >:[


 
I have it, but don't know what the Hell I'm doing.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have it, but don't know what the Hell I'm doing.


 
Connect and go NARMNARMNARM down the speakything.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have Skype because I'd probably get in trouble for it for some reason


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Connect and go NARMNARMNARM down the speakything.


 
I love your signature.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have it, but don't know what the Hell I'm doing.


 I added you to the chat so when you get on you can chat with peeps :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I added you to the chat so when you get on you can chat with peeps :3


 
I'm harebelle.grass, not the other harebelle on there.
How do I found chat?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm harebelle.grass, not the other harebelle on there.
> How do I found chat?


 Log in on skype. That's how.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 3, 2010)

I admit that there are things that im not admitting on this thread


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Shindo said:


> I admit that there are things that im not admitting on this thread


 Of course, though. No one is going to reveal all their secrets for no reason in a public thread.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I'm allergic to fur.

I'm fully aware of the irony.

edit: why the hell not, putting up my skype name too

gotta find my mic though









<-------------------


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

you guys and your mics ;~;


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> you guys and your mics ;~;


 


Jashwa said:


> I'm still waiting on the list of FAFers that Shenzi wants to rape.


 Oh hey.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I have a mic built into my computer


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh hey.


 If I had a mic I'd let that list be known publicly over skype :3


----------



## Enwon (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I am very bored and slightly tired and feel like I'm wasting my time when I should be productive.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> If I had a mic I'd let that list be known publicly over skype :3


 
mics are cheap


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I'm not on Skype because hearing your voices makes you feel slightly more like real people and that freaks me out.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I'm not on Skype because hearing your voices makes you feel slightly more like real people and that freaks me out.


 We're not real people. We're all just simulated personalities from a computer. None of this is real.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I'm not on Skype because hearing your voices makes you feel slightly more like real people and that freaks me out.



We are all constructs of your dying mind.

Whooooooo

[edit]Fuck you Jashwa[/edit]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess that I asked Willow to use this as her avatar:
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/myst_penguin/lolstrailians.jpg


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> We're not real people. We're all just simulated personalities from a computer. None of this is real.


 


Smelge said:


> We are all constructs of your dying mind.
> 
> Whooooooo
> 
> [edit]Fuck you Jashwa[/edit]



My subconscious seems to think so anyway. I'm afraid that talking to you guys will just be awkward and difficult because then I'll have to be witty on command. I'm self conscious like that.



mystery_penguin said:


> I confess that I asked Willow to use this as her avatar:
> http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/myst_penguin/lolstrailians.jpg


 
Do eet Fgt Willow.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 3, 2010)

I drove today and almost hit a car =[ .... i was tired


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> My subconscious seems to think so anyway. I'm afraid that talking to you guys will just be awkward and difficult because then I'll have to be witty on command. I'm self conscious like that.


 Don't worry, we weren't asking you to :V


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> then I'll have to be witty on command


 
You shouldn't feel the need to do things out of character.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You shouldn't feel the need to do things out of character.


 
Didn't Jashwa tell you? I want to be president. :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess I thought about downloading Skype, but then was like nah


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

I downloaded it, but will probably never ever use it.


----------



## ArcticEight (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I like Sweeney Todd
> 
> Oh, and I'm also a pyro


 FYI; I'm a Spy. *Stab*


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Didn't Jashwa tell you? I want to be president. :V


 
You can't be president because you are a furry.

</funnybecauseitstrue>


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You can't be president because you are a furry.
> 
> </funnybecauseitstrue>


 
Why that was the point of my paranoia, yes.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that the General Time Wasting thread thingy annoys me now.


----------



## Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a confession. I... I believe I was a car salesman, in a past life. I just... I have these urges to sell people jalopies with seemingly good price ranges...


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I confess that the General Time Wasting thread thingy annoys me now.


 
This. Yet I still take part.

I also confess that I think it's because of one individual poster. Not naming names though.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> This. Yet I still take part.
> 
> I also confess that I think it's because of one individual poster. Not naming names though.


 

I think it's two. But as you said, not naming names.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I think it's two. But as you said, not naming names.


 I'm pretty sure it's more than two, not gonna name names though


----------



## Enwon (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I haven't been paying attention to the General Time Wasting thread lately.


----------



## Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

So, you're saying it wastes time _and_ space? Sounds fun.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 4, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I haven't been paying attention to the General Time Wasting thread lately.


Same, too much happens there


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'VE ABANDONED MY CHILD!


----------



## Enwon (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I didn't pick up dog poop in my yard today.


----------



## Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I didn't pick up dog poop in my yard today.


 God forbid.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that i forgot my bills were overdue.... -.-


----------



## Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

Is this a confession thread or Twitter?

I confess that my cat will turn 27, tomorrow.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 4, 2010)

Bleu said:


> Is this a confession thread or Twitter?


 I confess that this is Twitter.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I don't understand Twitter's purpose (it's just a dumbed down Facebook)

And my hands smell like gunpowder


----------



## Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

Holy shit. Why would you hands smell like gunpowder? I don't know what you do for dinner, but I usually have food.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Bleu said:


> Holy shit. Why would you hands smell like gunpowder? I don't know what you do for dinner, but I usually have food.


 Fireworks?

Can I confess that this newperson's posts make me want to punch my cat again?


----------



## Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, thank God. I assumed the worst. Wait, the Fourth of July's tomorrow... do you live in a different timezone or are you one of those guys that lights off a couple of 'em early?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess I want more than anything to be a professional electronica producer


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Should I confess that I didn't show up for a test, and haven't done my resume/cover/thank you letters for a class assignment last week?
I'm terrified of these things. Well, not tests. Terrified, because I could be hired _directly out of class_, which is destined for failure if I'm terrified, and OH NOOOOO


Am I doing this wrong?

RE: 4th of July
LOUD PERCUSSION BURSTS!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess I set my expectations for myself way higher than I can possibly reach, and I'm not happy if I'm not the best at something. The internet has made sure that the latter is impossible though.

Also I'm terrified of failure.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Failure is not an option.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I'm only beginning to find what I would call my "true" identity, after living behind so many masks.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I'm a masochist. Why else would I try to translate Cirno into English?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I'm a masochist. Why else would I try to translate Cirno into English?


 Awesome.


----------



## Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I'm a masochist. Why else would I try to translate Cirno into English?


 Now _there's_ a feat. Bravo.


----------



## Icen (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I used to be and still am a self mutilator. =/


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that my fap folder is like 90% furry.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I don't have a porn folder on my laptop. I'm a horrible furry :C


----------



## Enwon (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I don't fap to furry porn.


----------



## Icen (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I confess that my fap folder is like 90% furry.


aroo bby ;3


----------



## Icen (Jul 4, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I don't fap to furry porn.


I LOVE YOU TACO!!


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I confess that I don't have a porn folder on my laptop. I'm a horrible furry :C


 
This actually. Why have a folder when you can get it online?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I like being referred to as kitty or kitten and enjoy it more than I should...if I didn't confess that already.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> This actually. Why have a folder when you can get it online?


 
Thisssssssssssssssssssssssss.
Sssssssss.
S.


----------



## Icen (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I confess that I like being referred to as kitty or kitten and enjoy it more than I should...if I didn't confess that already.


Oh baby I'll call you kitten ANYTIME. ;3

inb4 moar creepy posts.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Icen said:


> Oh baby I'll call you kitten ANYTIME. ;3


 I didn't mean like THAT necessarily.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I'd like being called Kitten ._.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I'd like being called Kitten ._.


 YOU ARE A WOLF. THIS IS BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I'd like being called Kitten ._.


 
shouldn't you be a puppy?

Puppy. :3


----------



## Icen (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> YOU ARE A WOLF. THIS IS BLASPHEMY.


WOAT BABBY.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> YOU ARE A WOLF. THIS IS BLASPHEMY.


 


Lobar said:


> shouldn't you be a puppy?
> 
> Puppy. :3


 It's a contradiction indeed


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that the firecrackers outside are making me jumpy. :C


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> YOU ARE A WOLF. THIS IS BLASPHEMY.


 
Friend of mine named his cat "Bear."
Arguably, I'd name my next cat "Moo."

yep!


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Friend of mine has a dog named bear.

And I confess that I hate being called 'baby' by men.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I have a cat named Pig


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I have a cat named Pig


 
/r/ pics


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Friend of mine has a dog named bear.
> 
> And I confess that I hate being called 'baby' by men.



First time a guy called me "babe," I stared at him.
I didn't know what to do. All I wanted to do was order coffee, but I just completely froze.
Then my sister leaned over and said, "He says that to everyone."

I confess, I was weirded out.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a dog named Highway.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> First time a guy called me "babe," I stared at him.
> I didn't know what to do. All I wanted to do was order coffee, but I just completely froze.
> Then my sister leaned over and said, "He says that to everyone."
> 
> I confess, I was weirded out.



It's worse during sex, believe me. Especially if he's French.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's worse during sex, believe me. Especially if he's French.


 
how many French guys have you been fucking :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> how many French guys have you been fucking :V


 Any number greater than 0 is too many.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's worse during sex, believe me. Especially if he's French.


 
Oh, that... yeah.
I'd hope I don't have to remind him I'm not a baby. I think that'd be obvious because... well... it should really just be obvious at that point.

Please, don't call me that. x(


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> how many French guys have you been fucking :V


 


Jashwa said:


> Any number greater than 0 is too many.


 


Too many. :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> /r/ pics


 Give me a sec


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

In an annoying double standard way I don't mind girls calling me baby. The fact that I'm even slightly sexist troubles me.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> In an annoying double standard way I don't mind girls calling me baby. The fact that I'm even slightly sexist troubles me.


 
That's pretty normal I think.  Even though I'm bi I'm still attracted to entirely different things in women than I am in men.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

COnfession: I'm a gigantic furfag secretly.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> COnfession: I'm a gigantic furfag secretly.


 
NO WAI.

And you've double sigged me? Holy shit. The second one is going to be taken out of context, but I guess that was the point.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> COnfession: I'm a gigantic furfag secretly.


 
me too :3c


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> In an annoying double standard way I don't mind girls calling me baby. The fact that I'm even slightly sexist troubles me.


 
Nah that's not as bad as me. I call people "babe", and other displays of affection, but I'm not fond of having it returned. I guess I can dish it out but can't take it? I dunno.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> NO WAI.\\


 Like. I meow during breaks in conversation. :|


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

And now the first one is going to be taken out of context too. Fuck you, Jashwa. >:[



Jashwa said:


> Like. I meow during breaks in conversation. :|


 
And that is bad. Do you at least get people to give massages and kibbles?


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I am taking off my pants.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

I conf-- Oooh.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I confess that I am taking off my pants.


 

I confess that I never had them on in the first place.


I also confess that I do not know what " :3c " is supposed to represent (referring to your earlier post).


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I also confess that I do not know what " :3c " is supposed to represent (referring to your earlier post).


 
Maybe the 'c' is flexing your arms downward?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I confess that I never had them on in the first place.
> 
> 
> I also confess that I do not know what " :3c " is supposed to represent (referring to your earlier post).


 the c is a paw under the chin of a catface


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I confess that I never had them on in the first place.
> 
> 
> I also confess that I do not know what " :3c " is supposed to represent (referring to your earlier post).


 
A cat with a paw.

And my pants are on. It's sad that I feel the need to say that.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I confess that I never had them on in the first place.
> 
> 
> I also confess that I do not know what " :3c " is supposed to represent (referring to your earlier post).


 
it's like :3 and then c is a hand raised up to my face

a bit like this

:3c

I also confess that I am drunk


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I also confess that I am drunk


 Tell us something you would normally never say sober.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Tell us something you would normally never say sober.


.


Lobar said:


> I confess that I am taking off my pants.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Good point. Something more personal.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess, I put on my robe and wizard hat...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I also confess that I am drunk


 
I confess I wish I was drunk


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I have the gayest faggiggle.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Good point. Something more personal.


 
I already confessed it a while ago, but I'll confess again that there's people here that I would like to get to know better on a personal level.  And that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I confess that I have the gayest faggiggle.


 
Unsurprising. I kinda figured from your picture.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

I have no reason to argue that, probably because, I confess, my laughs sometimes sound evil.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I already confessed it a while ago, but I'll confess again that there's people here that I would like to get to know better on a personal level.  And that's all I'm going to say about that.


 
I remember. Maybe someday you will.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I remember. Maybe someday you will.


 

It must be a pretty big secret if not even alcohol can bring it out of him. D:


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I remember. Maybe someday you will.


 
Maybe.

I confess that I still wish certain people would PM me saying they feel the same way.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

That depends on how much alcohol is in him.


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

Confession: I am seriously considering letting a friendship with someone who was one of my best friends die.  This might make me a bad friend but at this point I am so emotionally drained from drama that I just don't want to deal with him anymore.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

Confession: I don't feel like brushing my teeth tonight...


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

It only takes like two minutes, man.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

Isen said:


> It only takes like two minutes, man.


 
but i'm hungry and i want to eat something and then i'll have all these chunks of food in my teeth...
i could just do it first thing in the morning but i had so much sugar today, oh fine


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I don't feel like brushing my teeth tonight...


 
Uhhh eww? 

I confess that i do not want to go to work tomorrow. -.-


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> but i'm hungry and i want to eat something and then i'll have all these chunks of food in my teeth...
> i could just do it first thing in the morning but i had so much sugar today, oh fine


 
You always have time for good hygiene. u_u


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> but i'm hungry and i want to eat something and then i'll have all these chunks of food in my teeth...
> i could just do it first thing in the morning but i had so much sugar today, oh fine


 

Eat, then brush?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

i brushed fffff get off my back
i said i didn't want to, not that i wasn't going to

confession: i'm supposed to wear my retainer 24/7 but i only wear it at night >> yes i'm wearing it now


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> i brushed fffff get off my back
> i said i didn't want to, not that i wasn't going to
> 
> confession: i'm supposed to wear my retainer 24/7 but i only wear it at night >> yes i'm wearing it now


 
Weee you brushed your teeth already? That's a good foxy. ;3


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> i brushed fffff get off my back
> i said i didn't want to, not that i wasn't going to
> 
> confession: i'm supposed to wear my retainer 24/7 but i only wear it at night >> yes i'm wearing it now


Did you floss?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

Isen said:


> Did you floss?


 
confession: i never floss (unless there's food stuck and it's annoying me)


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

THEN WHAT GOOD ARE YOU


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

;~;


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> confession: i never floss (unless there's food stuck and it's annoying me)


 
You wouldn't happen to be British, are you?


Ooo, low blow, I know. I'm kidding, you guys.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

who flosses?
i mean really
no i'm not british and my teeth are fine :V


----------



## Tally (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> who flosses?
> i mean really
> no i'm not british and my teeth are fine :V


 
Sometimes. Not often.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> who flosses?
> i mean really
> no i'm not british and my teeth are fine :V


 
I'm having a hard time believing your teeth are fine. ;p

I floss like 4-5 times a week.....i never seem to floss on weekends though. ;3


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess, I never liked flossing because the dentist always did it _angrily_.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 4, 2010)

i never floss, too... ._. i feel guilty about it but it feels good to have that off of my chest


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 4, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i never floss, too... ._. i feel guilty about it but it feels good to have that off of my chest


 
That makes you feel guilt?


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I brought fireworks like shells, firecrackers, and bottle rockets into PA.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Meadow said:


> That makes you feel guilt?


 
Well, the same dentist who angrily flosses your teeth (even if you floss) just to make you _bleeeeeed_ is the same dentist that puts so much emphasis on it. So when I don't, it's like, "I'm sorry, Dentist, please don't hurt me anymore! ._."


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

I like thinking of dentists as the great equalizers.  How powerful your job is, how much money you make, your race, and your social status won't impress your dentist or endear you to him.   Because when you sit down in that chair and open your mouth, he is going to ask you "Have you been flossing every day?" and he is going to be shake his head and be disappointed in you no matter who you are.  Your life achievements, your relationships, the people you love are meaningless to him.  All he will think is "This dumbass doesn't floss his teeth and doesn't even brush very well."     

I think I read this somewhere else.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

I think of dentists as people that spent years of their lives working towards a license to stick power tools in helpless peoples' mouths.

I don't like dentists.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I think of dentists as people that spent years of their lives working towards a license to stick power tools in helpless peoples' mouths.
> 
> I don't like dentists.


 
Ever seen "Little Shop of Horrors"?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I confess that I brought fireworks like shells, firecrackers, and bottle rockets into PA.


 
Me, except MA :3


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Me, except MA :3


 
I confess, I'm pleased this discussion turned away from dentists.


Shit.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> Go ahead and expand on that.


 
That would take too long.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Me, except MA :3


 It sicks because they sell them here, just not to PA residents, its the same for Ohio


----------



## Tally (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I am starting to like this thread a lot.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that vaginas suck..


----------



## Alstor (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that vaginas suck..


 Then what the hell do you like?


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Then what the hell do you like?


 Oh wait..that's worded wrong

Correction: Having a vagina sucks


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

There was a whole slew of other things to be said to the first statement. :I


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I am becoming addicted to Twitter

Halp ;~;


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that I am becoming addicted to Twitter
> 
> Halp ;~;


 The only cure is to burn your computer


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that I am becoming addicted to Twitter
> 
> Halp ;~;



-soothe-


----------



## Enwon (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I had the best night's sleep ever last night.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 4, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I had the best night's sleep ever last night.


 
...

Fapper :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I confess that I brought fireworks like shells, firecrackers, and bottle rockets into PA.


 THIS IS A SIN PUNISHABLE BY DEATH

or so PA law leads you to believe. 

We have draconian, stupid fireworks laws here.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

What sorts of laws are those?
Over here, it's illegal to have them in the city. _At all._


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> What sorts of laws are those?
> Over here, it's illegal to have them in the city. _At all._


 It's legal to buy anything bigger than firecrackers/sparklers in PA.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Sparklers... gah. If that's all I can have, then I'd rather have nothing.
Which is fine, because I can't even have sparklers. I enjoy the strobe/smokes, though. Bleeeh.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

It's illegal to sell fireworks in Illinois really, or at least the good ones

So we had to drive about 2 hours out to Missouri to get them, and they're only illegal to fire off in the city, unless you have special permission to do so I guess

I confess I almost blew my hand and face up :c


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Sparklers... gah. If that's all I can have, then I'd rather have nothing.
> Which is fine, because I can't even have sparklers. I enjoy the strobe/smokes, though. Bleeeh.


 It makes sense not allowing them into the city though. Everyone is packed in so close together. 

These laws are for the whole state, which is mostly rural/suburban.


----------



## Bir (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's illegal to sell fireworks in Illinois really, or at least the good ones
> 
> So we had to drive about 2 hours out to Missouri to get them, and they're only illegal to fire off in the city, unless you have special permission to do so I guess
> 
> I confess I almost blew my hand and face up :c




I live in Illinois, but I'm lucky enough to only be about 5 miles from the border of Wisconsin, so we just go there for our fireworks, and fire them off out at the cottage, where we have all of lake michigan reflecting the purrtyness.

We don't get to do that this year, though. ;___;


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Bir said:


> I live in Illinois, but I'm lucky enough to only be about 5 miles from the border of Wisconsin, so we just go there for our fireworks, and fire them off out at the cottage, where we have all of lake michigan reflecting the purrtyness.
> 
> We don't get to do that this year, though. ;___;


 There's a lot of countryside around where I live, but I live in the city
So we just go to my dad's house, because he lives out in that rural area

I'm sorry :c


----------



## Bir (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It makes sense not allowing them into the city though. Everyone is packed in so close together.
> 
> These laws are for the whole state, which is mostly rural/suburban.




We have a giant rock wall up in Wisconsin that we basically pack the surface of with sparklers, and line with a little cord so the all go off. There isn't any vegetation, so there aren't any fires, and it's right on the beach, so the ground is sand. It's so pretty. 


Where I live it's illegal to do, like, everything. I live in a small town though, now, but when I lived in Chicago we had more freedom to do what we wanted with fireworks. XP


----------



## Bir (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There's a lot of countryside around where I live, but I live in the city
> So we just go to my dad's house, because he lives out in that rural area
> 
> I'm sorry :c



That's fun. I've fallen in love with the country. 

And don't be sorry. I've had awesome fourth of July's before. Tonight we're gonna go watch fireworks... somewhere. I don't know where Oklahoma keeps its firework displays. xD


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Confession: Sometimes I skip meals just because I'm too lazy to make something to eat/I don't know what I want to eat.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Bir said:


> That's fun. I've fallen in love with the country.
> 
> And don't be sorry. I've had awesome fourth of July's before. Tonight we're gonna go watch fireworks... somewhere. I don't know where Oklahoma keeps its firework displays. xD


 I have a whole bunch of bottle rockets and such I still need to light off


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Jul 4, 2010)

I love plushies... and pink.... x-x ... (Omg, im so ghey!! xD)


----------



## Thatch (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: Sometimes I skip meals just because I'm too lazy to make something to eat/I don't know what I want to eat.


 
Confession: I sometimes forget to eat even though all I'd have to do is heat it up in the microwave.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Confession: I almost downloaded Skype


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Confession: I almost downloaded Skype


 
do it fgt


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> do it fgt


 But I don't like downloading things I won't get much use out of :c

The only useless thing I have on my computer is McAfee, but I'm too lazy to uninstall it

My scrobbler is a close second


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Confession:

I lost discs 2, 3, and 4 of Black and White 2, after finding disc 1. It's not installed on my computer.
I feel so... D;


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 4, 2010)

i confess that skype will wind up killing me.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> i confess that skype will wind up killing me.


 
South Park Akira style?


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> South Park Akira style?



explain  please i don't watch much south park lately.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Old episode, and not really Akira, but reference to the movie.

Cartman gets a "trapper keeper," whatever that is, it assimilates his computer, computer then assimilates him, and there's a giant wires-and-flesh monster like what happened to Tetsuo.

Although Tetsuo goes "away," and Cartman doesn't.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Old episode, and not really Akira, but reference to the movie.
> 
> Cartman gets a "trapper keeper," whatever that is, it assimilates his computer, computer then assimilates him, and there's a giant wires-and-flesh monster like what happened to Tetsuo.
> 
> Although Tetsuo goes "away," and Cartman doesn't.


ok that one i saw. funny thing i'd killed for a trapper keeper in school.
well not really.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

-sing-
"I don't wanna wait for our lives to be over...!"


----------



## Thatch (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I was interested in furry stuff at one time, porn included, but FA cured me :V


----------



## Tycho (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Confession:
> 
> I lost discs 2, 3, and 4 of Black and White 2, after finding disc 1. It's not installed on my computer.
> I feel so... D;


 
you aren't missing much, it's a Black and White game after all

Fuck you, Peter Molyneux


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> THIS IS A SIN PUNISHABLE BY DEATH
> 
> or so PA law leads you to believe.
> 
> We have draconian, stupid fireworks laws here.


 
The cops in my area don't even do anything about it, they'll most likely just stop and watch. And I'm really glad they weren't there when a mortar blew up in the tube and threw cardboard and whatnot everywhere.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

I confess that I went to see fireworks and realized that I wasn't having fun. Apparently I like rural towns better for this sort of thing.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I went to see fireworks and realized that I wasn't having fun. Apparently I like rural towns better for this sort of thing.


 Did you go to Penns Landing?


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Did you go to Penns Landing?


 
Yup. It's just a fifteen minute walk. Wasn't a fan.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> I love plushies... and pink.... x-x ... (Omg, im so ghey!! xD)


 
Stop it.
 flaming


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Stop it.
> 
> Flaming...


 
Hah. Colorfail.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hah. Colorfail.


 
Pffft, i know right? Lol


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

This what you were trying to do?

EDIT

Nope. Color is working forum wide for some reason. Huh.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yup. It's just a fifteen minute walk. Wasn't a fan.


 Went once when I was little, too crowded. Plus its better to have a personal show.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> This what you were trying to do?


 
Haha, you colorfailed too!  Has FAF gone screwy(er)?


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess that I'm afraid of keeping my door open while I sleep :c


----------



## Trance (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess that I don't really like scary movies.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess that I _should_ be sleeping for work, but
*21 IS ON TV, AND I'M DRINKING BEER*.

This overrides all other priorities.


----------



## Trance (Jul 5, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> I confess that I _should_ be sleeping for work, but
> *21 IS ON TV, AND I'M DRINKING BEER*.
> 
> This overrides all other priorities.


 
Pfft, _well_; i would freakin' hope so!

I confess that i'm gonna go to sleep now before I fall asleep on my Touch and start drooling on it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess that sometimes I argue for things I don't believe in just because someone I don't like is arguing for the other side.


----------



## Riley (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess that I did absolutely nothing for July 4th, and instead treated it as a normal Sunday.

Played on a TF2 server with a bunch of drunk people, that was fun.


----------



## Akro (Jul 5, 2010)

Confession: I just fking shat myself after seeing the extreme plot twist in Housepets today at 3AM...
OMFG TAROTS A DRAGOOOOOOON O.=.O"


----------



## Trance (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess that I think Jashwa's last avatar was hawt.

But now he's changed it.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 5, 2010)

Riley said:


> *I confess that I did absolutely nothing for July 4th, and instead treated it as a normal Sunday.*
> 
> Played on a TF2 server with a bunch of drunk people, that was fun.



Same here.....Though the promo's and discounts were pretty awesome.....on turkey..... ;C


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess that I am only sadistic towards cute females

I guess I'm jealous or something


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I confess that I think Jashwa's last avatar was hawt.
> 
> But now he's changed it.


 I have a thread for you.

Don't worry, it'll be back eventually.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd gladly shoot a litter of puppies in the head if it meant never having to suffer temperatures above 68.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 5, 2010)

Blues said:


> I'd gladly shoot a litter of puppies in the head if it meant never having to suffer temperatures above 68.



What's wrong with it being 69 degrees? OH MURRZ


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What's wrong with it being 69 degrees? OH MURRZ


 
Too hot. Give me 45 and we'll talk.


----------



## Riley (Jul 5, 2010)

Akro said:


> Confession: I just fking shat myself after seeing the extreme plot twist in Housepets today at 3AM...
> OMFG TAROTS A DRAGOOOOOOON O.=.O"


 
Same.  I just kind of dumbly stared at the page for a minute thinking "That's not what usually happens..."


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 5, 2010)

Riley said:


> Same.  I just kind of dumbly stared at the page for a minute thinking "That's not what usually happens..."


 ^


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess that I once fell asleep on a public toilet.


----------



## Luca (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess I once got a boner while inside of a church. That was very awkward.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

I must confess that I'm on a Phoenix Wright high right now


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I must confess that I'm on a Phoenix Wright high right now


 
I confess that I would like to join you...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I confess that I would like to join you...


 http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=4068969


----------



## Trance (Jul 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have a thread for you.
> 
> Don't worry, it'll be back eventually.



hmm, it's not just me then.   :]


----------



## Tao (Jul 5, 2010)

I recently discovered I enjoy spanking


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 5, 2010)

It was the one armed man!


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Tao said:


> I recently discovered I enjoy spanking


 I'm not really a fan of spanking..maybe..a gentle pat but not a full on spank


----------



## Tao (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not really a fan of spanking..maybe..a gentle pat but not a full on spank


 
Porn exaggerates spanking

If you're doing it right it doesn't hurt usually. Hard enough for you to hear the smack but soft enough not to hurt.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 5, 2010)

I confess that I laughed at my sister when she sniffed horse radish and some of it got in her nose... Best moment ever.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2010)

Before I go to bed: I confess I am looking into getting a fursuit D:


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm a tabletop gamer.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Molly said:


> Before I go to bed: I confess I am looking into getting a fursuit D:


 Oh God no the chlidren D:


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

I hate chitterlings


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate chitterlings


 I was about to ask what these were and then I figured I'd not be lazy and google it and BLEAURRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG-


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate chitterlings


 
You are disrespecting your heritage! :V


----------



## Usarise (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to confess I also want to get a fursuit.... more specifically, a quadsuit.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was about to ask what these were and then I figured I'd not be lazy and google it and BLEAURRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG-


 They're pretty rank when they cook



Browder said:


> You are disrespecting your heritage! :V


 Screw heritage


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I have to confess I also want to get a fursuit.... more specifically, a quadsuit.


 
Now this one surprised me. Go for it dude. I don't understand the appeal but fursuiters look like they're having a lot of fun all the time so I recommend it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

I've thought about making a fursuit

I've suited once before and despite being hot as fuck, it was pretty fun


----------



## Usarise (Jul 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> Now this one surprised me. Go for it dude. I don't understand the appeal but fursuiters look like they're having a lot of fun all the time so I recommend it.


 I actually wanted one just for fun with friends and for around the family...  I mean my friends would get a kick out of it, my girlfriend would easily find it cute, my younger family would like it, and yeah then i could use it for cons!  And even if i could do that in a regular one, it would be more fun on all fours~

the only problem is the cost of it... theyre like the most expensive of all kinds... 


WillowWulf said:


> I've thought about making a fursuit
> 
> I've  suited once before and despite being hot as fuck, it was pretty  fun


I've never unfortunately.  I just know what i want to do though...

and how did you do it only once?  borrowed someones? 0__o


----------



## Tao (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've thought about making a fursuit
> 
> I've suited once before and despite being hot as fuck, it was pretty fun


 
you have a suit?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

(People can wear other people's suits. It's not illegal)


Also, quad suits are fucking creepy looking and uncomfortable looking. They're def not cute.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I've never unfortunately.  I just know what i want to do though...
> 
> and how did you do it only once?  borrowed someones? 0__o


 No, it was the middle school's mascot
The poor thing

I don't think I could do a quad suit though


----------



## Usarise (Jul 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> (People can wear other people's suits. It's not illegal)
> 
> 
> Also, quad suits are fucking creepy looking and uncomfortable looking. They're def not cute.


 I figured that... But i dont know any other furs IRL...>_>

Not really... I think they look cool and some of them are really cute!   ...eh idk if theyd be uncomfortable... I can walk on all four pretty easily and it feels fine. 


WillowWulf said:


> No, it was the middle school's mascot
> The  poor thing
> 
> I don't think I could do a quad suit though


 Oh... My school technically has a mascot...there is no suit so we dont have one at games...

I still really want one...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Not really... I think they look cool and some of them are really cute!   ...eh idk if theyd be uncomfortable... I can walk on all four pretty easily and it feels fine.


 I saw one or two at AC this year and they look completely fucked because humans walking on all fours look like a crazed beast scurrying towards you. 

But how far/long can you walk on all four? When they stand up and walk on two legs they're infinitely creepier.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I saw one or two at AC this year and they look completely fucked because humans walking on all fours look like a crazed beast scurrying towards you.
> 
> But how far/long can you walk on all four? When they stand up and walk on two legs they're infinitely creepier.


 Had a bet with a friend to run a mile on all four.  I did it in 28mins.  i can go a good distance easy.

That honestly sounds kinda funny to me....


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to see only a bunch of shitty fursuits.
Now I see a lot of people in good ones, and a lot of people with mobility, and a lot of people who are _actually cool_ who wear them.
So now I'm not completely averse to it, but it'll still be quite some time before I do it.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

Icen said:


> I confess that I used to be and still am a self mutilator. =/



Music for you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM6j14DDtGI

I love this song. The lyrics are fantastic.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> I used to see only a bunch of shitty fursuits.
> Now I see a lot of people in good ones, and a lot of people with mobility, and a lot of people who are _actually cool_ who wear them.
> So now I'm not completely averse to it, but it'll still be quite some time before I do it.


 I'd rather make my own fursuit as opposed to buying one for a few reasons

It seems like it would have more personal value if I made it and buying a suit is too expensive 

But then again, if I make my suit, something tells me I'll feel like it's not the best and I'll be afraid to wear it in public

also, I confess that I don't really know how to flat iron


----------



## Usarise (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd rather make my own fursuit as opposed to buying one for a few reasons
> *
> It seems like it would have more personal value if I made it and buying a suit is too expensive
> 
> ...


This is so true, but the second part is why i DONT make one. 



Confession: Im a guy but I like to sew and make stuffed animals in my free time.


----------



## Corto (Jul 6, 2010)

Confession: Against my strongest expectations and common sense, it seems I somehow became attached to these God-forsaken, utterly retarded forums.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 6, 2010)

Corto said:


> Confession: Against my strongest expectations and common sense, it seems I somehow became attached to these God-forsaken, utterly retarded forums.


 I confess that your FA Tales: A Noir Adventure is the best thread I have seen on these forums so far.

Also, I confess that I like the musical Cats.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I like to stay up way late just to watch the duration of a thread


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess I like watching people bicker/argue/fight in some other way.


----------



## Corto (Jul 6, 2010)

Corto said:


> Confession: Against my strongest expectations and common sense, it seems I somehow became attached to these God-forsaken, utterly retarded forums.


 
I confess I may have been drunk when I posted that


----------



## Sam (Jul 6, 2010)

Corto said:


> I confess I may have been drunk when I posted that



I confess that I am not surprised about that confession.


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I spend too much time on my computer.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I only really post of FAF when i feel like being an asshole. ^_^


----------



## Adelin (Jul 6, 2010)

Tally said:


> I confess that I spend too much time on my computer.


 
Don't we all? ;D


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I like having one mate and one only...


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I confess that I like having one mate and one only...


 
I confess that I enjoy having none.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess I had to cancel all my psychiatric appointments because I spent my money on eating out with my mom and helping pay her rent


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I don't have a "mate" and probably won't find one


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I just started dating today, and it turns out I'm bisexual.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 6, 2010)

69 fucking pages?!


(69 hurr hurr)


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> 69 fucking pages?!
> 
> 
> (69 hurr hurr)


 
*General Time Wasting Confessions.*


I confess that I'm just posting here because I feel like it.
I also confess I have nothing worth saying, and am just taking up space for the hell of it.

I confess I am representing about 80% of the forum population.

I confess this is a terrible post and I should feel terribly tired because it's getting late and I'm going to bed soon.

*roleplays I suppose*


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I rage'd. 10/10


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 6, 2010)

i confess to egging this kids house and telling him that his brother did it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that this thread has exceeded the post count for the virgin thread (if I'm not mistaken)


----------



## Ratte (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I've attempted suicide three times in a two-year span.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 6, 2010)

Thread stats said:
			
		

> Who Posted?
> 
> WillowWulf - 119
> Jashwa - 103
> atrakaj   - 100



:|


I confess that HOLY SHIT STOP POSTING


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I confess that HOLY SHIT STOP POSTING


 I'm sorry, what was that?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 6, 2010)

So is this just a revival of the "General Bullshittery Thread" Ben made or what?

I CONFESS I'M GOING TO BED LOL


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

I... Am into loli.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> So is this just a revival of the "General Bullshittery Thread" Ben made or what?


 No actually

How this thread is still here is beyond me actually and I'm surprised it's still as on topic as it is, and not locked



Lusty5535 said:


> I... Am into loli.


 Clean or pornographic?


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> :|
> 
> 
> I confess that HOLY SHIT STOP POSTING


 
I confess this is better http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=73750


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

Both. But mostly clean.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I confess this is better http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=73750


Slyck used to be in the lead, but for lack of anything better to do and because the rest of the forums is dead usually (and because he doesn't really post that much anymore), what am I gonna do?



Lusty5535 said:


> Both. But mostly clean.


 Oh well then, that's just fine


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh well then, that's just fine



What, it wouldn't have been fine if I was only into pornographic loli?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I confess that I've attempted suicide three times in a two-year span.


 i think the most i've done was 6-7 times in 8 months


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> What, it wouldn't have been fine if I was only into pornographic loli?


 Not necessarily

I would have been more "okay then" if that were the case
To each his/her own


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> What, it wouldn't have been fine if I was only into pornographic loli?


 It's still not fine. Pedophilia is bad and you should hide it away and be ashamed.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> I would have been more "okay then" if that were the case
> To each his/her own



Ahhh... I see...

"To each their own", eh?


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's still not fine. Pedophilia is bad and you should hide it away and be ashamed.



That's your own opinion. As long as it doesn't hurt anyone, what's wrong with it?


----------



## Ratte (Jul 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> i think the most i've done was 6-7 times in 8 months


 
I tried to fight it for a long time until things got to the point that I just couldn't fight it anymore.

I feel a lot better now, though.


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> That's your own opinion. As long as it doesn't hurt anyone, what's wrong with it?



In principle I would agree with this.

However this is one of those times I become hypocritical and break my own rules. You are fantasizing about children. This is sick.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I worry too much about the wellbeing of people on the internet that I've never met.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> In principle I would agree with this.
> 
> However this is one of those times I become hypocritical and break my own rules. You are fantasizing about children. This is sick.



It is sick. I agree with you 100% there. But that doesn't matter for two reasons.

Reason one: It is a FANTASY. I will NEVER act upon these impulses. EVER.

Reason two: That part of my mind either doesn't understand that, OR it just doesn't care.


----------



## Tao (Jul 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> In principle I would agree with this.
> 
> However this is one of those times I become hypocritical and break my own rules. You are fantasizing about children. This is sick.


 
what if the "child" is 16


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tao said:


> what if the "child" is 16



Well, most men fantasize about that... I'm in that catergory.

But, that's not what I meant...


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

Tao said:


> what if the "child" is 16


 
or 15


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> It is sick. I agree with you 100% there. But that doesn't matter for two reasons.
> 
> Reason one: It is a FANTASY. I will NEVER act upon these impulses. EVER.
> 
> Reason two: That part of my mind either doesn't understand that, OR it just doesn't care.



My principle's and moral standings have no problem with you. My personal feelings do though.



Tao said:


> what if the "child" is 16


If there's a two year age difference, I don't see the problem. And you're not a child.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh hey cool this argument again

Guys
Let's not get into this again

I don't really care if someone likes it or not (cuz I have a friend that likes shotacon) 
As long as they don't try to force their opinion on why it's not wrong on me


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> My principle's and moral standings have no problem with you. My personal feelings do though.
> 
> 
> If there's a two year age difference, I don't see the problem.


 
I both understand, and respect that. Trust me: So do mine.

And I agree with that... To an extent. there are always exceptions.



WillowWulf said:


> Oh hey cool this argument again
> 
> Guys
> Let's not get into this again
> ...



Don't worry. I'm not even angry. I'm just trying to have a conversation with people who don't hide their opinions. Thank you, though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I have the 5th highest amount of posts in this thread (79)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I just read mpeg (a filetype) as mPREG because I SPEND TO MUCH TIME IN THIS GOD DAM FANDOM FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Tao (Jul 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> My principle's and moral standings have no problem with you. My personal feelings do though.
> 
> 
> If there's a two year age difference, I don't see the problem. And you're not a child.


 
I think that at some point in their teenage years, someone stops being a child

So would that make sex with a teenager morally right?

think about this


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess that I have the 5th highest amount of posts in this thread (79)


 
...I'd say that's a lot, but... Considering that there are 70 pages... *Shruggs*



Tao said:


> I think that at some point in their teenage years, someone stops being a child
> 
> So would that make sex with a teenager morally right?
> 
> think about this



Of COURSE it's not morally right. However... My mind doesn't incorperate that into the fantasy. Trust me. I've been trying to make it do so for a LONG time...


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 6, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess that I have the 5th highest amount of posts in this thread (79)


 How do you even find that on the thread?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> How do you even find that on the thread?


 
you can find the amount of posts you have in the thread in hypertext when you hover over the letter icon. also you can find out the amount everyone has by clicking on the number of replies to the right


----------



## Tao (Jul 6, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> ...I'd say that's a lot, but... Considering that there are 70 pages... *Shruggs*
> 
> 
> 
> Of COURSE it's not morally right. However... My mind doesn't incorperate that into the fantasy. Trust me. I've been trying to make it do so for a LONG time...


 
Whether something is morally right is an opinion based on stereotypes and standards of the environment that someone is used to


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2010)

Tao said:


> Whether something is morally right is an opinion based on stereotypes and standards of the environment that someone is used to


 
Very true. I used to be so idealistic but when it comes down to it it just a contest of who's vision of the world is the strongest. And I intend to win.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tao said:


> Whether something is morally right is an opinion based on stereotypes and standards of the environment that someone is used to


 
Oh, I agree. In MOST cases. My mind is WAAAAAAAY f*cked up, though... I don't see things as other people do...

And there I go. More ellipses. Damn.



Browder said:


> Very true. I used to be so idealistic but when it comes down to it it just a contest of who's vision of the world is the strongest. And I intend to win.



You may intend to, but no one "Wins" that argument. It is based PURELY on opinion.


----------



## Tao (Jul 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> Very true. I used to be so idealistic but when it comes down to it it just a contest of who's vision of the world is the strongest. And I intend to win.


 
your ego must be bigger than rosie o'donnell


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I drink WAY too much iced tea.


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> You may intend to, but no one "Wins" that argument. It is based PURELY on opinion.


 So's everything. Objectivity does not exist in the human brain and only perception matters.


Tao said:


> your ego must be bigger than rosie o'donnell


Yes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 6, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> It is sick. I agree with you 100% there. But that doesn't matter for two reasons.
> 
> Reason one: It is a FANTASY. I will NEVER act upon these impulses. EVER.
> 
> Reason two: That part of my mind either doesn't understand that, OR it just doesn't care.



It is natural for men to like women which are younger than them. But if a legal adult is in love with an adolescent, or is sexually attracted to an adolescent, then something is wrong with them.

And Fantasy, when it is towards such young individuals who can't even be considered to be logical, responsible, or even consenting adults, is wrong.

Wrong.


----------



## Tao (Jul 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> It is natural for men to like women which are younger than them. But if a legal adult is in love with an adolescent, or is sexually attracted to an adolescent, then something is wrong with them.
> 
> And Fantasy, when it is towards such young individuals who can't even be considered to be logical, responsible, or even consenting adults, is wrong.
> 
> Wrong.


 
That's your opinion

I agree with it but it's still an opinion


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> So's everything. Objectivity does not exist in the human brain and only perception matters.
> 
> Yes.


 
False.

"This is a forum."

This is a fact.



JesusFish said:


> It is natural for men to like women which are younger than them. But if a legal adult is in love with an adolescent, or is sexually attracted to an adolescent, then something is wrong with them.
> 
> And Fantasy, when it is towards such young individuals who can't even be considered to be logical, responsible, or even consenting adults, is wrong.
> 
> Wrong.



For all of you who don't understand: I AGREE TO THIS. COMPLETELY.

My fantasy, however, does not.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

Tao said:


> I think that at some point in their teenage years, someone stops being a child
> 
> So would that make sex with a teenager morally right?
> 
> think about this


 
The strict cutoff at 18 is a bit retarded, but the moral questionability of relationships starts around that point.  If a 17 year old falls in love with a 20 year old, I'm okay with that, but any adult actively trying to seek out minors to hook up with is a fucking creep.


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> False.
> 
> "This is a forum."
> 
> This is a fact.


 That's what the current social standards are calling it, yes. I could start a religion calling it the physical manifestation of Hell masquerading as a forum. I don't think a lot of people here would need much convincing. :3


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, very true. But with me, I don't activlely look for that kind of thing.

This is a fantasy. Nothing more. Nothing less. This exsists in my mind.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 6, 2010)

Tao said:


> That's your opinion
> 
> I agree with it but it's still an opinion


 
So non-consenting individuals should be permitted to make life altering decisions? I'm afraid that a 15 year old often lacks the capacity to think about things in a logical manner, but rather relies on "feelings" and their emotional hurricanes.

That is why school shootings happen.



Lobar said:


> The strict cutoff at 18 is a bit retarded, but the moral questionability of relationships starts around that point. If a 17 year old falls in love with a 20 year old, I'm okay with that, but any adult actively trying to seek out minors to hook up with is a fucking creep.



I have no problem with such things, and often times, the age of consent is deemed 17, or anywhere within 2 years from the age of the oldest legal partner (so sometimes 16 counts).

But a 13 year old in love with a 26 year old somehow doesn't equate to be love in my mind. It equates to RAEP.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2010)

ughhhhhh go away. have this argument somewhere else


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> So non-consenting individuals should be permitted to make life altering decisions? I'm afraid that a 15 year old often lacks the capacity to think about things in a logical manner, but rather relies on "feelings" and their emotional hurricanes.
> 
> That is why school shootings happen.
> 
> ...


 
Well, the question is this: Are YOU allowed to take away their freedom of choice? Because I belive everyone has a right to choose. Do I think they should choose to do that? It doesn't matter. What matters is that they can.

ALSO! Can you decide whether thay would be an exception, and acttually be able to think of, and understand the consequences? And if so, does anyone have the right to judge?



greg-the-fox said:


> ughhhhhh go away. have this argument somewhere else



Maybe I should start my own topic about this...

What do y'all think?!?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 6, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> ughhhhhh go away. have this argument somewhere else


 
I'm sorry that debates over the moral/legal acceptability of specific things are getting in the way of your fapfest discussions of your bizarre fetishes and medical disorders.



Lusty5535 said:


> Well, the question is this: Are YOU allowed to take away their freedom of choice? Because I belive everyone has a right to choose. Do I think they should choose to do that? It doesn't matter. What matters is that they can.
> 
> ALSO! Can you decide whether thay would be an exception, and acttually be able to think of, and understand the consequences? And if so, does anyone have the right to judge?
> 
> ...


If there was a test out there which could determine whether somebody could be accepted as being able to consent to life altering matters, then I would be all for such a test. 

Everybody has a "Freedom of Choice", but it isn't any good if they haven't developed the ability to make well informed decisions. You can develop it early on, but so long as you are an adolescent, your body and mind are influenced by massive loads of hormones. 

That is like giving a man or woman on crack or steroids the ability to make decisions which could potentially affect their lives and the lives of others.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> But a 13 year old in love with a 26 year old somehow doesn't equate to be love in my mind. It equates to RAEP.


 
Same.  That should still be criminalized IMO.

The old internet adage is "half your age, plus seven".  That's not without its own problems, but it's better than the existing system.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that the perfect age for my boyfriend would be anywhere from 18-30, preferably 22-26. I like older guys, I am 17.

I also confess that this argument should be saved for another thread. Or at least toned down.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> Maybe I should start my own topic about this...
> 
> What do y'all think?!?


 
No. Dead horse, etc.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that the perfect age for my boyfriend would be anywhere from 18-30, preferably 22-26. I like older guys, I am 17


 
I confess I like older guys as well :3
edit: it's just a looks thing, not really a maturity thing. i like immaturity yay =D


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I pissed my host off enough this morning, that I'm dreading going home. At least not until late.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry, but too late.

Join me for the last, like, 10 minutes I'll be on today...


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

Can anyone find the old age of consent thread, the one Ty Vulpine got locked by being an asshat?  I remember working out an equation that I liked better than (age / 2) + 7 that I posted in there but I can't find it now.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Can anyone find the old age of consent thread, the one Ty Vulpine got locked by being an asshat? I remember working out an equation that I liked better than (age / 2) + 7 that I posted in there but I can't find it now.


 
Disregard.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess I like older guys as well :3
> edit: it's just a looks thing, not really a maturity thing. i like immaturity yay =D


 Is it better to be with an older guy?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Is it better to be with an older guy?


 
i've never been with an older guy. they're just more attractive to me
i hate gay porn with 18 year old twinks that look 15 :C it's either that or ugly hairy bears with gay porn... that's why i stick to furry porn mainly >>


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Is it better to be with an older guy?


 
Well, we have a little better idea of what we're doing in bed, but anyone in their 20s still interested in a 15-year old girl likely doesn't have her best interests at heart.

edit: 15-year old guys too, just sayin'


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2010)

oh just to clarify i'm 20, not some kid >>


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Well, we have a little better idea of what we're doing in bed, but anyone in their mid-20s still interested in a 15-year old girl likely doesn't have her best interests at heart.


I mean older as in like, maybe 2 years age difference


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I mean older as in like, maybe 2 years age difference


 
2 years older is pretty much nothing once you're at least 14.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2010)

I think it would be weird to date someone over 5 years older than me. Ideally 2-3 years older is good


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I think it would be weird to date someone over 5 years older than me. Ideally 2-3 years older is good


 [THIS]

I'm not really a fan of a huge age gap


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2010)

Huge age gaps = something I'll never do again

That was just creepy


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 6, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> oh just to clarify i'm 20, not some kid >>


 
I am not capable of reconciling these two statements


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

I just worked out my age of consent line of comfort again, for reference, it's floor(age ^ log[sub]13[/sub] 14 / 2) + 7

yes I am a huge nerd


----------



## Tycho (Jul 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I just worked out my age of consent line of comfort again, for reference, it's floor(age ^ log[sub]13[/sub] 14 / 2) + 7
> 
> yes I am a huge nerd


 
Brain go *fzzt* *pop*

me math not can understand good


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Brain go *fzzt* *pop*
> 
> me math not can understand good


 This


English/simple math plz


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Brain go *fzzt* *pop*
> 
> me math not can understand good


 
floor just means round everything down, because having a fractional age of consent is ridiculously complicated

log[sub]13[/sub] 14 is approximately 0.971918771.  Raising age to this power doesn't do much at lower ages, but flattens out the right end of the graph because the difference in maturity between a 30 year old and a 20 year old is not as great as that between an 18 year old and a 14 year old.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I just worked out my age of consent line of comfort again, for reference, it's floor(age ^ log[sub]13[/sub] 14 / 2) + 7
> 
> yes I am a huge nerd


 


Tycho said:


> Brain go *fzzt* *pop*
> 
> me math not can understand good


 I hate math


----------



## Tycho (Jul 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> floor just means round everything down, because having a fractional age of consent is ridiculously complicated
> 
> log[sub]13[/sub] 14 is approximately 0.971918771.  Raising age to this power doesn't do much at lower ages, but flattens out the right end of the graph because the difference in maturity between a 30 year old and a 20 year old is not as great as that between an 18 year old and a 14 year old.


 
Oh, OK.  Now I can understand it, more or less.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I just worked out my age of consent line of comfort again, for reference, it's floor(age ^ log[sub]13[/sub] 14 / 2) + 7
> 
> yes I am a huge nerd





Lobar said:


> floor just means round everything down, because having a fractional age of consent is ridiculously complicated
> 
> log[sub]13[/sub] 14 is approximately 0.971918771.  Raising age to this power doesn't do much at lower ages, but flattens out the right end of the graph because the difference in maturity between a 30 year old and a 20 year old is not as great as that between an 18 year old and a 14 year old.


 
I... _love_ you.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> THIS IS A SIN PUNISHABLE BY DEATH
> 
> or so PA law leads you to believe.
> 
> We have draconian, stupid fireworks laws here.


 
Talk about it xC 

But whatever, small stuff can be fun too, y'know.


----------



## Akro (Jul 6, 2010)

Any math more advanced than exponents and simple variables needs to burn in a fire.
This includes logarithms, sine, cosine, tangent, 3D coordinate planes, useless statistics, etc.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that even though I changed my avatar, I still like the one Smelge made


----------



## Trance (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that even though I changed my avatar, I still like the one Smelge made


 
Awww, i liked the monocle wolf.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Awww, i liked the monocle wolf.


 I'll bring it back later

But I'm using this because I made it and it turned out good c:


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

Akro said:


> Any math more advanced than exponents and simple variables needs to burn in a fire.
> This includes logarithms, sine, cosine, tangent, 3D coordinate planes, useless statistics, etc.


 
Logarithms _are_ exponents.  log[sub]_b[/sub] x_ is equal to the exponent to which _b_ must be raised to equal _x_.


----------



## Trance (Jul 6, 2010)

Confession:  I might have just totally fucked up the Band Game in Forum Games.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess that I secretly hate semantics with a passion.



Lobar said:


> Logarithms _are_ exponents.  log[sub]_b_[/sub]_ x_ is equal to the exponent to which _b_ must be raised to equal _x_.


 
Why not just use 0.5 instead of log13 14 / 2 ? I mean, seriously...


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I confess that I secretly hate semantics with a passion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just use 0.5 instead of log13 14 / 2 ? I mean, seriously...


 
age ^ .5 / 2 + 7 would let a 30 year old sleep with a 9 year old.  There's not a lot of margin for error on the exponent.

That said, I had been just using logarithms as a quick way to search for a proper line by defining a point on the line first.  You might be able to get away with rounding it to .97, but I'm at work posting through my phone right now so I don't have a way of seeing how much impact that would make.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> age ^ .5 / 2 + 7 would let a 30 year old sleep with a 9 year old.  There's not a lot of margin for error on the exponent.
> 
> That said, I had been just using logarithms as a quick way to search for a proper line by defining a point on the line first.  You might be able to get away with rounding it to .97, but I'm at work posting through my phone right now so I don't have a way of seeing how much impact that would make.


 
I mean, you said that log13 14 is approximately 0.971918771, so you might as well round it up to 1, no?

As for me, I'd rather follow the old classic _(age/2)+7_.


----------



## Trance (Jul 7, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I mean, you said that log13 14 is approximately 0.971918771, so you might as well round it up to 1, no?
> 
> As for me, I'd rather follow the old classic _(age/2)+7_.


 
Great, you solved the problem.  This is turning into the math thread.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

I hate math


----------



## Trance (Jul 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate math


 
IKR


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I mean, you said that log13 14 is approximately 0.971918771, so you might as well round it up to 1, no?
> 
> As for me, I'd rather follow the old classic _(age/2)+7_.


 
Rounding it up to 1 _would_ be going back to age/2+7.  The entire point of the exponent was to resolve the overrestrictiveness of age/2+7 at higher ages.  It makes a difference of one or two years for young adults, and several years for older adults.


----------



## Browder (Jul 7, 2010)

I confess that now that I figured out what Lobar is doing, I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

I somewhat get it I think


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Rounding it up to 1 _would_ be going back to age/2+7.  The entire point of the exponent was to resolve the overrestrictiveness of age/2+7 at higher ages.  It makes a difference of one or two years for young adults, and several years for older adults.


 
Makes sense, but I still believe this equation is in dire needs of optimization.

And thanks to this discussion, I now confess that I definitely need to get into calculus. I'll have to for work anyway, eventually.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Makes sense, but I still believe this equation is in dire needs of optimization.


 
Yeah, it does.  I actually think that I overthought it way too much now.  Forgetting all the logarithm shit, it's now pretty clear to me that the real answer was in getting away from dividing by two and actually _multiplying_, to accommodate a much lower exponent that would really flatten the right end of the graph, because .97 really wasn't doing all that much.  Then just shift the whole graph to the right so there's still a curve involved for minors.

Right now, my working equation is ((age-12)^.16) * 12.  But that's actually far _too flat_ on the right side for me now, so I need to find someplace in the middle.


----------



## Sam (Jul 7, 2010)

:C


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 7, 2010)

I confess to confessing things

Pretend there's more content here


----------



## Tycho (Jul 7, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I confess to confessing things
> 
> Pretend there's more content here


 
Can I pretend the content consists of confessing to having strong homosexual urges whenever you see an advertisement for phallic foods? :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 10, 2010)

Confession: I just bought $100 worth of sex toys. This makes a total of like $300 I've spent so far
I think I have a problem D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I just bought $100 worth of sex toys. This makes a total of like $300 I've spent so far
> I think I have a problem D:


 $300 worth of sex toys...what did you buy?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> $300 worth of sex toys...what did you buy?


 
I'm not going to go into details, it's a bunch of stuff accumulated over a while


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 10, 2010)

Also this is how I cope with unbearable loneliness and sexual frustration D:
Also porn


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2010)

obligatory lolfurries :V


Confession: I cry more than I'd like to admit. I'm not just talking sad and lonely tears here, but also happy tears, angry tears, and bittersweet/nostalgia tears.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> obligatory lolfurries :V


 
Yeah I pretty much summed up most of the fandom there


----------



## Lobar (Jul 10, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I just bought $100 worth of sex toys. This makes a total of like $300 I've spent so far
> I think I have a problem D:


 
holy fucksticks

edit: go for the Great American Challenge :V


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 10, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I just bought $100 worth of sex toys. This makes a total of like $300 I've spent so far
> I think I have a problem D:


 
Is there any particular one you would recommend?


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

The last time I bought sex toys it was only for like $30 after a discount. They are nice. One was a great cyberskin one. It feels amazing. Like the real thing. Only bad part... is that the cyber skin is really delicate and even just storing on its own... a hole developed at the tip. T_______T

I need an irl guy. lmao


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 10, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Is there any particular one you would recommend?


 
This one is nice (NSFW!)
edit: This is one of the ones I just bought. I expect it to be amazing. (ALSO NSFW)


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm currently imagining Thatch crossdressing.

P.S. I'm liking it. :V


----------



## Tally (Jul 10, 2010)

Blues said:


> I'm currently imagining Thatch crossdressing.
> 
> P.S. I'm liking it. :V


 
The real question is, who isn't.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 10, 2010)

Confession: To admit something previously unknown


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 10, 2010)

I confess I find my own body attractive :V
I'd totally do me


----------



## Syradact (Jul 10, 2010)

I confess that I miss 90's technology and physical media.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 11, 2010)

My dads a post op tranny. I hate his guts, not because of his orentation but because he used to beat the living shit out of me every day. I havent seen him for eight years . I have allways wanted to cross dress and it reminds me of him, so i end up hating my self because of my fetishes.


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

got i gotta tell oyu a secret 


i got reallly drunkk and stufff


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 11, 2010)

Adaquin said:


> My dads a post op tranny. I hate his guts, not because of his orentation but because he used to beat the living shit out of me every day. I havent seen him for eight years . I have allways wanted to cross dress and it reminds me of him, so i end up hating my self because of my fetishes.


 
It was 8 years ago, so you probably grew some meat around those bones, right? I say pay him a visit and beat the crap out of his ass... only downside is I'm sure he'd like it.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 11, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> It was 8 years ago, so you probably grew some meat around those bones, right? I say pay him a visit and beat the crap out of his ass... only downside is I'm sure he'd like it.


 
Part of me wants to but the rest is telling me to get over it. Also i confess that i want to jump the bones of several male friends even though i have a partner allready.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2010)

Confession: Sounds like concession.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2010)

Adaquin said:


> My dads a post op tranny. I hate his guts, not because of his orentation but because he used to beat the living shit out of me every day. I havent seen him for eight years . I have allways wanted to cross dress and it reminds me of him, so i end up hating my self because of my fetishes.


 
Fuck, man.  That's a tough one. :\


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 11, 2010)

I confess that I hate myself for not having any talents...


----------



## Zenia (Jul 11, 2010)

cataloof said:


> got i gotta tell oyu a secret
> 
> 
> i got reallly drunkk and stufff


Psssst That isn't a secret. XD


----------



## Tally (Jul 11, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> It was 8 years ago, so you probably grew some meat around those bones, right? I say pay him a visit and beat the crap out of his ass... only downside is I'm sure he'd like it.


 
What the fuck? You don't go around beating up your parents, no matter how they tried to raise you.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> What the fuck? You don't go around beating up your parents, no matter how they tried to raise you.



Unless they molested you...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 11, 2010)

I confess that 2/3 nights I can remember dreaming about wolves <3

EDIT: 

OH SHI- 666th post!


----------



## Zenia (Jul 11, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Unless they molested you...


=D Because two wrongs make a right!

My parents (mom and stepdad)... well I guess it would correctly be called beating, since they went overboard and also used things like riding crops, fishing rods and wooden spoons to hit us with... so now I have cut off all contact with them. Haven't seen or talked to them in a little over 5 years now. I couldn't feel better.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2010)

Adaquin said:


> My dads a post op tranny. I hate his guts, not because of his orentation but because he used to beat the living shit out of me every day. I havent seen him for eight years . I have allways wanted to cross dress and it reminds me of him, so i end up hating my self because of my fetishes.


 Ouch, that sucks dude. At least you got away from him. 

Confession: I have a little crush on Zeke <//<


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a nasty habit of either getting people to either love my personality or threaten to bodily injure me...


----------



## Tao (Jul 11, 2010)

I make pillow and blanket forts and have a sleepover in them with my stuffed animals


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 11, 2010)

Tao said:


> I make pillow and blanket forts and have a sleepover in them with my stuffed animals


 
I confess that you might have peter pan syndrome.

Also, thats pretty damn cute. :3


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 11, 2010)

I accidentally your mother

And then you came along


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that you might have peter pan syndrome.
> 
> Also, thats pretty damn cute. :3


 It iiis D:

I confess that I probably have Peter Pan Syndrome too
Probably like a lot of furries :/


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 11, 2010)

I confess that I get vernaberal with myself every night... thinking about Blue's mom. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2010)

post post post

no one will notice

shhh


----------



## Tao (Jul 11, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that you might have peter pan syndrome.
> 
> Also, thats pretty damn cute. :3


 
What's Peter Pan syndrome


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Tao said:


> What's Peter Pan syndrome


 The "I don't wanna grow up" mentality


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 11, 2010)

I am most definitely not the father.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> post post post
> 
> no one will notice
> 
> shhh


*HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## Tao (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The "I don't wanna grow up" mentality


 
Oh. :<

Pillow forts are fun though! You can put a little light in them and it's like reading under the covers!


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Tao said:


> Oh. :<
> 
> Pillow forts are fun though! You can put a little light in them and it's like reading under the covers!


It's fine though, really 

I've never made a pillow fort before though


----------



## Tao (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's fine though, really
> 
> I've never made a pillow fort before though


 
go make one right now


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 12, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> *HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*



hi


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Tao said:


> go make one right now


 I don't have enough pillows though


----------



## Lobar (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't have enough pillows though


 
You have to go swipe the couch cushions, duh


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't have enough pillows though


 Use blankets in addition to the pillows.

Also, I'll confess that I am an ordained minister.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I am using this post to get past the 666 mark.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 12, 2010)

i dont really like weezer


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 12, 2010)

My testicles are laminated.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I have a very morbid mind for a 15 year old.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Nipples the Metroid said:


> My testicles are laminated.


 
Pics or it didn't-

Never mind. But I still don't believe you.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I've possibly fantasized about having threesome with both my fursonas...


----------



## Syradact (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I don't own any sunglasses, so I can't wear them at night.

I also confess that I enjoy being around animals 1,000,000% more than human children and infants.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 12, 2010)

Too many things... D:


----------



## Tao (Jul 12, 2010)

i get ocd about my body

the hair around my nipples and on my cheeks, my nails, the few spots of bacne that pop up every now and then


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm naked!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm crazily self-conscious sometimes... I'll stand in front of a mirror and shake my hair just to see how it would settle


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a bit of a sick sense of humor.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I am getting fucking tired of hearing about the oil spill.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> I confess that I am getting fucking tired of hearing about the oil spill.


 This^


----------



## Browder (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I have 10/20 vision in my left eye and need glasses.I don't wear them because I'm that vain.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I have 10/20 vision in my left eye and need glasses.I don't wear them because I'm that vain.


 
If you're going for a smexy look, a sleek pair of glasses might actually give you a better view of the world (pardon the pun)


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that as much as I hang with friends all the time, I'm fairly lonely heh I miss having a partner.
OH I also confess I'm tragic about Disney movies hahaha it's kind of embarresing but easiest way to make me cry put on a childrens Disney movie hahahaa!


----------



## Blue Guilmon (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess I'm a big softie. I spilled some juice from some lemon ice the other night, and when some moths started trying to drink it my boyfriend teased me that all the sugar and preservatives would kill them so I shooed them away. :[


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I may be in thailand but all I'm doing is surfing the net and listening to music....


----------



## Lobar (Jul 12, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I have 10/20 vision in my left eye and need glasses.I don't wear them because I'm that vain.


 
Glasses are adorable and you should totally wear them all the time.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 12, 2010)

Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys 

SPONGEBATH SPONGEBATH


----------



## Zenia (Jul 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Glasses are adorable and you should totally wear them all the time.


Agreed! Glasses are really cute.  I am not saying that because I wear them or anything. XDD


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys
> 
> SPONGEBATH SPONGEBATH



Jizz in sea monkey tank


Battle royale


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I've made a secret confession that no one noticed and I shouldn't have done that.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I confess that I've made a secret confession that no one noticed and I shouldn't have done that.


 The last one you made?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm eating a steak


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess I'm slowly turning into a /b/tard

I am sorry FAFpals


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> I confess I'm slowly turning into a /b/tard
> 
> I am sorry FAFpals


 
You... bastard.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> I confess I'm slowly turning into a /b/tard
> 
> I am sorry FAFpals


 I've noticed this. 

Not as much as Ratte is, though. :V


WillowWulf said:


> The last one you made?


 >//<


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> >//<


 d'awwww

I believe I read it, but meh, didn't really have much to say


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm eating a steak


 
My condolences.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 12, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> My condolences.


 
I'll have you know it is delicious.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I confess that I've made a secret confession that no one noticed and I shouldn't have done that.


 
Did you edit it out? because I'm pretty sure I saw it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Did you edit it out? because I'm pretty sure I saw it.


 No, it's still there. 

Unless I made one a long time ago and you're talking about that.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 12, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> My condolences.


 
wat


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No, it's still there.
> 
> Unless I made one a long time ago and you're talking about that.


 
No I mean the one yesterday. If you really regretted posting it I would have thought you'd edit it out rather than bringing it to everyone's attention a second time.

It's almost like you want someone to notice :3c


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> No I mean the one yesterday. If you really regretted posting it I would have thought you'd edit it out rather than bringing it to everyone's attention a second time.
> 
> It's almost like you want someone to notice :3c


 
Didn't you know?

Furries are attention whores.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> No I mean the one yesterday. If you really regretted posting it I would have thought you'd edit it out rather than bringing it to everyone's attention a second time.
> 
> It's almost like you want someone to notice :3c


 I didn't mean I shouldn't have posted it. I meant that I shouldn't have posted it secretly. :v

It's a confessions thread, what good is a hidden confession. 


Tally said:


> Didn't you know?
> 
> Furries are attention whores.


 >15,000+ posts here.

You're pretty much right. :c


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> wat


 
No it's okay it turned out to be a good steak.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I like an incestuous fanfiction I found.

I also confess that I do not like TF2

I also confess that nearly all my friends are vegetarians.

I also confess that I will no longer pirate ANYTHING


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I also confess that I will no longer pirate ANYTHING


 
How... what?... As in, not a lot? Only a few movies per day?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> How... what?... As in, not a lot? Only a few movies per day?


 
I lost everything from a virus while Pirating

NO MORE I say


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 12, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I lost everything from a virus while Pirating
> 
> NO MORE I say


 
Murry_Ratchet_porn.exe


It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Murry_Ratchet_porn.exe
> 
> 
> It seemed like a good idea at the time.


And here you only made that virus to try to get rid of Fuzzy Alien. :c


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I convert video files, I'm not a huge fan of torrents and such


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Murry_Ratchet_porn.exe
> 
> 
> It seemed like a good idea at the time.


 
It was actually Resident Evil 4 :U


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I'm a hypocrite. I won't pirate music or movies or anything, but I'll watch anime online via illegal streaming sites.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And here you only made that virus to try to get rid of Fuzzy Alien. :c


 
He's not dumb enough to download an EXE when looking for porn Jashwa


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

I confess that I wanted Pliio to pick a pokemon as a species. :<

And not a dumb otter.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> I confess that I wanted Pliio to pick a pokemon as a species. :<
> 
> And not a dumb otter.


 
Its only for SL :<


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

You will all learn my deepest secrets...
I'm not gay... I'm just pansexual but I want to be gay.
When I was 13 I did things to my much younger cousin that I will never forgive myself for ever and the guilt is weighing me down so much! probably contributed to a quarter of my drug problem.
I was smoking marijuana when I said I had quit and I still abuse my amphetamines that the doctor gave me for medicinal use.
I had dry sex with a girl in a relationship when I was in a relationship.
I engaged in a demonic ritual after trying to convert from satanism back to christianity... I failed god I'm so sorry.
I said I was over bestiality, but... yeah...
I'm planning to buy a tinny even though I said I quit... I'm trying really.
I was gonna shoot the guy who tried to mug me but never got the chance and am not sure if I could prevent myself from going through with it.
OH GOD I'M A MESSED UP PERSON...
I feel better now that I have put it out in the open... just please make sure I don't get cops on my doorstep... I'm trying to sort out my life right now and I slip up.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm a miserable... horrible little man... I hate myself so much... THIS IS WHY I DO DRUGS!!! but really I'm trying to quit I just can't do it.
Go ahead... Hate me! I deserve it.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry for that little outburst I'm just a little on edge right now because I have had a lot of caffeine and I haven't toutched drugs In several weeks.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate my eldest sister because she tried to get me to do drugs when I was very young, and now she's all about raving and techno music. And marijuana.

I hate my youngest sister because she's a narcissistic bitch that sits on Xbox Live all day, shouting profanity at her stupid friends, and even going so far as to throw in her opinions on religion and politics...even though she's thirteen and probably doesn't have any idea about what she's discussing with people who could give less than a flying fuck about such things, them beings kids themselves.

I hate the Buddhist religion my family participates in because who the hell believes in such a mythological thing as "world peace"?

I hate my entire family because they revolved around drugs, sex, crime, abuse, and mafia connections throughout history.

I hate myself because I've become a Prozac-popping loser with no confidence in anything I do.

..I am not a very happy person.


----------



## Willow (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy shit triple post


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Holy shit crazypost


 
fix'd


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67, you really need to see a therapist.

I confess that I just got turned-on by a conversation with Cleverbot.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

I do see a therapist.
what is cleverbot?


----------



## Trance (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know whether to take Coward67 seriously or not.

Bestiality?! Messing with little kids?!

Seems like he's trolling.  If i'm wrong I apologize.  Maybe he's just that fucked up?


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

I was 13!!! I'm not proud of it.
I don't troll I never troll. I just have so many things weighing me down and I have depression to make it all worse.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67 said:


> I do see a therapist.
> what is cleverbot?



This is Cleverbot. And you should probably tell your therapist about this stuff.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 13, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Maybe he's just that fucked up?


 
This is a site full of furries you realize


----------



## Willow (Jul 13, 2010)

Confession for today. I'm ashamed of having sexual thoughts 



coward67 said:


> I was 13!!! I'm not proud of it.
> I don't troll I never troll. I just have so many things weighing me down and I have depression to make it all worse.


 Are you 1337power?


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont even know what 1337 power is...


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

We don't get many gangs in my country.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

Why am I suddenly very scared for the future?


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67 said:


> I dont even know what 1337 power is...


I think he was a guy in the forum.



coward67 said:


> We don't get many gangs in my country.


Are you implying that 1337power is a gang, lol?


----------



## Thatch (Jul 13, 2010)

I confess this isn't a confession thread anymore, just a dupe of the Time Wasting Thread :V


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I confess this isn't a confession thread anymore, just a dupe of the Time Wasting Thread :V


 
Fuck, now you've done it.  Now you've really done it.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

i thought 1337power was a gang because we have a couple gangs in my country called white power and black power.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

I confess that I could have stopped him from leaving me. I caused this unto myself.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67 said:


> i thought 1337power was a gang because we have a couple gangs in my country called white power and black power.


No. If 1337power _was _a gang, it'd probably be full of socially awkward nerds.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> No. If 1337power _was _a gang, it'd probably be full of socially awkward nerds.



lol, imagining a gang of socially awkward nerds...
"excuse me female dog... you are about to be raped if you don't mind."
they need to do that on family guy or something.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67 said:


> lol, imagining a gang of socially awkward nerds...
> "excuse me female dog... you are about to be raped if you don't mind."
> they need to do that on family guy or something.


I lol'd. They should.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67 said:


> i thought 1337power was a gang because we have a couple gangs in my country called white power and black power.


 
Please stop posting, ect.

You probably know the drill.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

why would you want me to stop posting?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67 said:


> why would you want me to stop posting?


 
Because you're taking up precious 1's and 0's on the Internet that would be better used for ambush linking to Goatse and rickrolling.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 13, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I confess this isn't a confession thread anymore, just a dupe of the Time Wasting Thread :V


 
Said this ages ago, bro


----------



## Thatch (Jul 13, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Said this ages ago, bro


 
And it's still going on.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey atleast all of my posts in this thread have included confesions.

Confession: I'm not wearing any underwear right now and I like it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Confession for today. I'm ashamed of having sexual thoughts


 That's nothing to be ashamed about. Unless they're really weird thoughts. 

It's just natural. 

They grow up so fast. *tear*


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 13, 2010)

I just had a shit of unnatural dimensions


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 13, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I just had a shit of unnatural dimensions


 
Was there any blood in it?

EDIT: Jashwa, I just noticed the Somebody's madddd~ link. Where did that come from?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Was there any blood in it?


 
I didn't notice any significant change in the colour, no.

Pretty sure it broke the sound barrier on exit, though.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm usually hiding indoors from the heat and naked when posting.

I'm not very good at this.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 13, 2010)

Blues said:


> I'm usually hiding indoors from the heat and naked when posting.
> 
> I'm not very good at this.


 
Why are you suddenly Nylak?


Oh uh.. on topic. I confess I don't care that this isn't technically the time wasting thread


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

I am obsessed with creepy things, whether it be artwork or videos.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Why are you suddenly Nylak?



We're making a lesbian otter porno and I need to look the part, duh.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 13, 2010)

I should be getting ready for a meeting at work


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 13, 2010)

Blues said:


> We're making a lesbian otter porno and I need to look the part, duh.


 
I confess I think that's hot.

But seriously, that used to be her avatar once. It might still be her profile picture, I can't remember.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I confess I think that's hot.
> 
> But seriously, that used to be her avatar once. It might still be her profile picture, I can't remember.



It's not. And anyway, it's mine now. >:[


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Was there any blood in it?
> 
> EDIT: Jashwa, I just noticed the Somebody's madddd~ link. Where did that come from?


 The cool FAFchat skype room. Zontar ragequit because we didn't tolerate his emoness and self esteem issues.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The cool FAFchat skype room. Zontar ragequit because we didn't tolerate his emoness and self esteem issues.


 
Aww, I miss all the fun :[


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Aww, I miss all the fun :[


 Get skype and I'll invite you and you can have fun.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The cool FAFchat skype room. Zontar ragequit because we didn't tolerate his emoness and self esteem issues.


 
#holegan wasn't good enough for you anymore?

I see how it is.  I SEE HOW IT IS.  You bastard.  >:'(


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Get skype and I'll invite you and you can have fun.


 
Ugh, that requires registering for stuff. I hate registering. I'd like to join at some point though.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

I stole my sisters camera & lied about it.

She got a new one, Everyones happy.

 Everything always works out if you do whatever you want without worrying about the consequences :3


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I stole my sisters camera & lied about it.
> 
> She got a new one, Everyones happy.
> 
> Everything always works out if you do whatever you want without worrying about the consequences :3


 
Once again I am reminded of why I think you're pond scum.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Once again I am reminded of why I think you're pond scum.


Oic, What does that make you then?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I stole my sisters camera & lied about it.
> 
> She got a new one, Everyones happy.
> 
> Everything always works out if you do whatever you want without worrying about the consequences :3


 Except your parents who had to buy another camera because you stole from them.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Except your parents who had to buy another camera because you stole from them.


Actually, her friends parents got her another for her birthday.

Everyones happy :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Actually, her friends parents got her another for her birthday.
> 
> Everyones happy :3


 Ok, except the friends parents who you essentially stole from.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys, stop shitting up this thread. >:C


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ok, except the friends parents who you essentially stole from.


Pssh like you never stole something before.

Oh holier than thou white knight.


One time I used someones shingles as Frisbees.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Pssh like you never stole something before.
> 
> Oh holier than thou white knight.


 The last time I stole something I was 10 or 11 and my older cousin convinced me to help him steal a 5 dollar toy and a pack of mini m&ms. Nothing like stealing something actually valuable that people had to work to earn. You're one entitled little brat, you know that?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The last time I stole something I was 10 or 11 and my older cousin convinced me to help him steal a 5 dollar toy and a pack of mini m&ms. Nothing like stealing something actually valuable that people had to work to earn. You're one entitled little brat, you know that?


Well my sister didn't do shit for it, My mom gave it to her after she got herself a new one, And she doesn't work anymore because she has cancer.

So lick my sack.

And stealing is stealing, it doesn't matter what it is or how was obtained, where its from, whatever.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well my sister didn't do shit for it, My mom gave it to her after she got herself a new one, And she doesn't work anymore because she has cancer.
> 
> So lick my sack.
> 
> And stealing is stealing, it doesn't matter what it is or how was obtained, where its from, whatever.


 I'm not understanding what her having cancer has to do with any of this? Am I supposed to absolve you of everything you've done wrong because she has cancer? 

So my theft of a 5 dollar toy when I was a little child and was pressured into it is on the exact same level as your intentional theft of a several hundred dollar camera while knowing the consequences? Fuck off and die. 

10/10 Successful troll is successful. Will rage again.


----------



## Don (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well my sister didn't do shit for it, My mom gave it to her after she got herself a new one, And she doesn't work anymore because she has cancer.
> 
> So lick my sack.
> 
> And stealing is stealing, it doesn't matter what it is or how was obtained, where its from, whatever.



Mmm...you can practically taste the douche seeping off this post.

Stealing is for those too pathetic to earn anything themselves. Taking something that belongs to someone else is announcing that you're a parasite.

EDIT: What exactly does your mother's cancer have to do with anything? Are you expecting us to feel pity and lay off you?


----------



## Browder (Jul 13, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Hey guys, stop shitting up this thread. >:C


 
What part of this don't you understand.

This is a good thread and I don't want to see it locked.

Ontopic: I confess that I really, really, really, miss Fuzzy.


----------



## Don (Jul 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> What part of this don't you understand.
> 
> This is a good thread and I don't want to see it locked.
> 
> Ontopic: I confess that I really, really, really, miss Fuzzy.


 
What happened to him? Did he get banned again?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Confession: I apparently have a soft spot for half black people and thinking they're adorable.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not understanding what her having cancer has to do with any of this?


It means nobody had to work for that camera.

And I confess I miss H & K..... Like alot ;_;


----------



## Browder (Jul 13, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> What happened to him? Did he get banned again?


 
Moderated Staus. He's not coming back until it's lifted.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> It means nobody had to work for that camera.
> 
> And I confess I miss H & K..... Like alot ;_;


 What are you talking about? Your mom worked to buy the original camera/the friend's parents worked to buy her the replacement. 

I'll tell HK that you miss him, but he really despises you, tbh.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I apparently have a soft spot for half black people and thinking they're adorable.


For once.... Maybe twice in my life I agree whit you.

I love mutts, their easy to playtease with too :V



Don_Wolf said:


> Mmm...you can practically taste the douche  seeping off this post.
> 
> Stealing is for those too pathetic to earn  anything themselves. Taking something that belongs to someone else is  announcing that you're a parasite.


Actually I have a job, I just walk around like I own the world.

Because I do.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What are you talking about? Your mom worked to buy the original camera/the friend's parents worked to buy her the replacement.
> 
> I'll tell HK that you miss him, but he really despises you, tbh.


Lol I don't think he _HATES_ me, just feels horribly uncomfortable in my so as E-presence.

No she didn't work to buy it because she worked for the city before she got cancer & now the municipal government pays us just enough to get by.

I have to help out with money every now & again. I might do bad things, but overall I think I'm a good person. 

If I'm not I'm a neutral party.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol I don't think he _HATES_ me, just feels horribly uncomfortable in my so as E-presence.
> 
> No she didn't work to buy it because she worked for the city before she got cancer & now the municipal government pays us just enough to get by.
> 
> ...


 
Good people, by definition, don't do bad things.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Good people, by definition, don't do bad things.


Do you know what Ying Yang means?

Theres a small dot of the opposite shade to represent that theres some good in all evil & and some bad in all thats good.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol I don't think he _HATES_ me, just feels horribly uncomfortable in my so as E-presence.


No, trust me. He hates you. I talk to him daily. 



			
				Foxy_Boy said:
			
		

> No she didn't work to buy it because she worked for the city before she got cancer & now the municipal government pays us just enough to get by.


That's just as bad. Government money isn't magically produced; people pay taxes for it. You're just stealing a little from everyone instead of a lot from one person. That doesn't make it better. 



Foxy_Boy said:


> For once.... Maybe twice in my life I agree whit you.
> 
> I love mutts, their easy to playtease with too :V


 So adorable and fun to tease around with. :3c


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

I confess that I actually feel a sort of an "upset stomach" sensation the more Foxy_Boy posts I read.

Really.  He revolts me that much.



Foxy_Boy said:


> Do you know what Ying Yang means?
> 
> Theres a small dot of the opposite shade to represent that theres some good in all evil & and some bad in all thats good.



You dopesmoking imbecile.  Yin and Yang are representative of male and female (and a lot of other things, not just "good" and "evil").


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I confess that I actually feel a sort of an "upset stomach" sensation the more Foxy_Boy posts I read.
> 
> Really.  He revolts me that much.


Well at least I have good hygene.

I confess that....

Um...

I spent a night inside a school bus :V


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I confess that I actually feel a sort of an "upset stomach" sensation the more Foxy_Boy posts I read.
> 
> Really.  He revolts me that much.


 
I confess to using the ignore feature now. I used to think it was just for thin skinned people who get upset easily, but it's great for clearing out the clutter so you don't accidentally waste your time mistakenly reading a stupid person's post thinking it was someone with a valid opinion.

You should try it if you don't already Tycho.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I confess to using the ignore feature now. I used to think it was just for thin skinned people who get upset easily, but it's great for clearing out the clutter so you don't accidentally waste your time mistakenly reading a stupid person's post thinking it was someone with a valid opinion.
> 
> You should try it if you don't already Tycho.


 
Point taken.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yin_and_yang


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You dopesmoking imbecile.  Yin and Yang are representative of male and female.


[FONT=arial,helvetica]WRONG!

[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Represent the interaction of two  energies, called "yin" (black)    and "yang" (white), which cause everything to happen. They are not    completely black or white, just as things in life are not completely    black or white, and they cannot exist without each other.


And I'm really nice if you get to know me, you never made an attempt to, plus I have no problem painting myself in a negative light, cause thats just who I am sometimes, Sometimes.
[/FONT]


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 13, 2010)

I confess that I'm too lazy to go see if my money has come in the bank today because if so I have to my RSA course the following day.

I wish someone was here to poke me with a stick to get me moving haha *sprawls out and relaxes*


----------



## Browder (Jul 13, 2010)

I confess that this is one of the few threads I care about. Like really care about. I think it's useful. I further confess that getting it locked would be a terrible thing.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that this is one of the few threads I care about. Like really care about. I think it's useful. I further confess that getting it locked would be a terrible thing.


 
u high?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> u high?


 He's black, so there's always a chance. 

Then again, he acts pretty white for a black dude, so maybe not.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

You want a real confession? Fine.  I once broke into a neighbor's house and trashed the place because their kids had been throwing rocks at our dogs and teasing them and the parents wouldn't do anything about it.  At the time I was 10 years old.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 13, 2010)

I SEE YOU LURKING, FUZZY

PRETTY FUCKING PROUD, HUH?


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a strong dislike for this year.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *Do you know what Ying Yang means?*
> 
> Theres a small dot of the opposite shade to represent that theres some good in all evil & and some bad in all thats good.



I do, indeed... and I'm also familiar with quantum physics, composite materials, power tools, internal combustion, reverse engineering......... oh, and I play a mean game of solitaire.




Tycho said:


> You dopesmoking imbecile.  Yin and Yang are representative of male and female (and a lot of other things, not just "good" and "evil").


 
You missed the most important fact, Tycho... Yin/Yang is an Eastern Philosophy, not a physical reality embedded in the Universe's structure that no one can argue with using other philosophical beliefs.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 13, 2010)

i confess that i think i'm losing my mind tonite.t.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 13, 2010)

I confess that I've just finished a cup of black coffee, and will shortly be sitting down to watch an episode of Dinosaur Train.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

I confess that I love schadenfreude.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I confess that I've just finished a cup of black coffee, and will shortly be sitting down to watch an episode of Dinosaur Train.


 Sounds like something you'd see in LizardKing's favorites :V


----------



## Erewolf (Jul 13, 2010)

I CONFESS THAT I REALLY REALLY NEED A SMOKE


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sounds like something you'd see in LizardKing's favorites :V


 
I just recorded this morning's show, and decided to take a break to watch it... on tv, care of my VHS recorder/player.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I just recorded this morning's show, and decided to take a break to watch it... on tv, *care of my VHS recorder/player.*


 
You really should get a DVR.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You really should get a DVR.


 
ain't cheap.
 i confess and i am feeling better now.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> ain't cheap.


 
Therapists aren't cheap either.  VCRs made me want to tear my hair out and throw things.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 13, 2010)

I never saw any of the Friday the 13th movies.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

I am a superstitious person, which flies in the face of some of my beliefs about the universe, life and everything.  I know it's absurd, and yet I can't help but cringe when salt is spilled or when a mirror is broken, and I dislike the number 13.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Therapists aren't cheap either.  *VCRs made me want to tear my hair out and throw things.*


 
Why?  It's not like they're difficult to use.




abitfuzzy said:


> ain't cheap.


 
Indeed.  That, and I have a boatload of tapes I can't afford to re-buy/re-record onto DVDs.  Heh... VHS was state-of-the-art when I got into the technology.  I still remember Beta!


----------



## Willow (Jul 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why?  It's not like they're difficult to use.


 VCRs eating tapes is one thing I can think of


----------



## Syradact (Jul 13, 2010)

I confess that I never learned how to type properly.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why?  It's not like they're difficult to use.


 
VCRs eating tapes, VCRs being difficult to program and failing to function as programmed, 12:00 12:00 12:00 12:00, VHS cassette playback being low-quality and sometimes plagued by tracking problems, someone else recording over something you had recorded but not seen yet.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> VCRs eating tapes, VCRs being difficult to program and failing to function as programmed, 12:00 12:00 12:00 12:00, VHS cassette playback being low-quality and sometimes plagued by tracking problems, someone else recording over something you had recorded but not seen yet.



dude you can't set the clock?.how old is your last vcr?the last 3 i can understand. OT, i confess i'm interested in the anwser.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> VCRs eating tapes, VCRs being difficult to program and failing to function as programmed, 12:00 12:00 12:00 12:00, VHS cassette playback being low-quality and sometimes plagued by tracking problems, someone else recording over something you had recorded but not seen yet.


 It seems a lot worse when you list a bunch of things that don't happen very often in one post and imply that they happen all the time. :V


----------



## Icky (Jul 13, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess that I never learned how to type properly.


 
Actually, I really haven't either. I'm such a slow typist.

At least I've moved up from hunting-and-pecking.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Icky said:


> Actually, I really haven't either. I'm such a slow typist.
> 
> At least I've moved up from hunting-and-pecking.


 Is it bad that I can't notice the difference between you on your phone and you on your laptop?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm gonna confess that even though i have a blue-ray player and dvd player, i still like to use my VCR because i feel old skool with it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 13, 2010)

I learned how to type, I had to

And I still use my VCR for watching movies
I don't have a real DVD player (they're all broken)

So I use my PS2 or 360


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It seems a lot worse when you list a bunch of things that don't happen very often in one post and imply that they happen all the time. :V


 
They did happen on a fairly regular basis with the Panasonic VCR I had.  My mom had an old Zenith that was practically indestructible, however - but that was a while ago.  Like, over a decade.


----------



## Icky (Jul 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Is it bad that I can't notice the difference between you on your phone and you on your laptop?


 
Exactly my point.

am i really that bad


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> am i really that bad


 I don't know. Take a typing test online and see what WPM you get.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> VCRs eating tapes is one thing I can think of



Funny story... my very first VCR "died" when a cleaning tape got stuck in it.  I think I still have it out in the garage, if it didn't get thrown away years ago, when I did a major cleaning.  Never could get that cleaning tape unstuck, so I just bought a new VCR.




Tycho said:


> VCRs eating tapes, VCRs being difficult to program and failing to function as programmed, 12:00 12:00 12:00 12:00, VHS cassette playback being low-quality and sometimes plagued by tracking problems, someone else recording over something you had recorded but not seen yet.



I can count on one hand the number of times I've had tapes eaten by my VCRs... and that's going back to the 80's, when I bought my first VCR.  Never had difficulty programing any of my VCRs, and any failures to function were my fault, upon examination.  Also, none of my VCRs ever flashed 12:00... well, they did when I first plugged them in, and after power failures (my first VCR did, anyway, since it didn't have a memory backup feature).  Quality has been good enough, never had tracking problems (my first VCR was easy to adjust, all my other VCRs have had auto-tracking).  And yes, tapes can be recorded over accidentally, but then, I'm the only one who uses my VCRs.  Spilled milk is spilled milk, after all.




Jashwa said:


> It seems a lot worse when you list a bunch of things that don't happen very often in one post *and imply that they happen all the time.* :V


 
Haven't had a problem since I "upgraded" from my very first VCR.  And even that was no big deal, got years of perfectly good service from that unit.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2010)

I had a shower.


----------



## Don (Jul 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I had a shower.


 
A truly riveting tale.

I just got up from a horrible night's sleep.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> A truly riveting tale.
> 
> I just got up from a horrible night's sleep.



I popped 5 xanaxs... and if anything my mind is not necssarily stable.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm eating a sandwich.

German Salami.

(Grim loves that stuff)


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

I hate white people and I'm white, lol.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I popped *5 xanaxs*... and if anything my mind is not necssarily stable.


 
...um, that's probably not a good idea.



Amphion said:


> I hate white people and I'm white, lol.


 
Do you hate them because they're white or because they do really douche-y stereotypical white-bread WASP things (or white trash things)?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

At this point, most of all I want my boyfriend back.


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2010)

Deep down, I hate everyone. Even myself. In my perfect world, everyone is dead.

Disney movies make me cry/sing/act retarded.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Deep down, I hate everyone. Even myself. In my perfect world, everyone is dead.



if I didn't know any better I'd say you were another one of those retarded misanthropes who wishes that humanity would drop off of the face of the Earth.  But you never struck me as being a retard before.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Disney movies make me cry/sing/act retarded.


 
Don't watch them.  They're all pretty much utter shit from Aladdin on through Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast and so on and so forth anyway.


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2010)

How dare you talk about Aladdin that way


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Aladdin had one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Aladdin has all of my favorite songs.


 Correction.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Well it did, grant Pokey and LK and Mulan each had a really good song.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well it did, grant Pokey and LK and Mulan each had a really good song.


 
I don't have any songs


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I don't have any songs


 Exactly what I thought. 


AzurePhoenix said:


> Disney movies make me cry/sing/act retarded.


 That's surprising. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Bir (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a deep, deep, passionate hatred for bananas.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> I have a deep, deep, passionate hatred for bananas.


 
Texture? Flavor? Phallic appearance?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Texture? Flavor? Phallic appearance?


 
an unripe one with a condom... no further comments.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> I have a deep, deep, passionate hatred for bananas.


 
bananas are yummy.  Banana flavored candy? Bleeh!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> bananas are yummy.  Banana flavored candy? Bleeh!


 
Yeah, "banana flavored" candy tends to be pretty awful for some reason.



Fenrari said:


> an unripe one with a condom... no further comments.



It would make a pretty poor toy, as it would break if put under any substantial pressure.


----------



## Isen (Jul 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Disney movies make me cry/sing/act retarded.


Same here man.  Good Disney musical songs get me all emotional.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> I have a deep, deep, passionate hatred for bananas.


 I'm not really a fan of bananas either.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Well good evenings and gents. I didn't have the glass of wine I wanted... so if anything I should just be able to pass out about now. 


If in the event that the OD of xanaxs is negative to my health, well then I just want to confess that I'm happy to be able to think clearly if even for a little while.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well good evenings and gents. I didn't have the glass of wine I wanted... so if anything I should just be able to pass out about now.
> 
> 
> If in the event that the OD of xanaxs is negative to my health, well then I just want to confess that I'm happy to be able to think clearly if even for a little while.


 
I don't think 5 will kill you.  It'll fuck with you, though.  Bad idea.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a headache.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2010)

I pick my nose sometimes


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 14, 2010)

I eat raw meat..


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 14, 2010)

I like playing video games more then having sex.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 14, 2010)

I confess that i think of this whole forum as furfags and i think we should all get together and yiff in hell~ :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I eat raw meat..


 Eww, how? D:

Also, here's that post you were looking for earlier :V



Jashwa said:


> Confession: I have a little crush  on Zeke <//<


----------



## Browder (Jul 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Also, here's that post you were looking for earlier :V


 
D'awwwwwww.

And for the record, I'd eat all my meat raw if I was sure it wouldn't kill me. Zeke has good taste.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> D'awwwwwww.
> 
> And for the record, I'd eat all my meat raw if I was sure it wouldn't kill me. Zeke has good taste.


 We had that convo before and you're nasty because blood and ewww D:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2010)

raw meat eww eww eww
you realize you can get salmonella and tapeworms and all kinds of parasites and even DIE


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jul 14, 2010)

Confession? I'm still straight.



Yes, eat all the meat you want. It's completely safe.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I confess that i think of this whole forum as furfags and i think we should all get together and yiff in hell~ :3


 
I'd join you if you were cute


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Confession? I'm still straight.


 Confession: I hate you and your denial in order to attention whore.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jul 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I hate you and your denial in order to attention whore.


 
Thank you, most respectable sir.



Oh, if you aren't joking, that's harsh :V! I was on both occasions!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa's little confession brought to mind that I have crushes on a number of different posters, to varying degrees of infatuation.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Jashwa's little confession brought to mind that I have crushes on a number of different posters, to varying degrees of infatuation.


 You must post them all, now.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't necessarily have crushes on members, but I wouldn't mind meeting some of them


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I don't think 5 will kill you.  It'll fuck with you, though.  Bad idea.


 
Yeah I realized that much when I bothered trying them. If anything I got my emotions back  I can actually smile for the first time in 2 days. 

My mind isn't racing anymore and though the Loca Mocha is about to kick in, I think everything else is going to be ok. 

As for the bad idea part, Asian blood and family means I've been pumped with hundreds of herbal remedies over the ages... I doubt this could screw with me any more than some of the things my great grands gave me.


----------



## Browder (Jul 15, 2010)

Confession: I don't have crush on anyone here. Very different from IRL where I have a crush on everyone.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You must post them all, now.


 
Not likely.  If anyone thought I was creepy before a "I WUVS U GUISE BUNCHEZ N BUNCHEZ" list would remove all doubt of it from their minds.  Fuck, I would creep MYSELF out.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

Confession: I used my dads fishing rod as a samurai sword. I broke it along with a vase.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Not likely.  If anyone thought I was creepy before a "I WUVS U GUISE BUNCHEZ N BUNCHEZ" list would remove all doubt of it from their minds.  Fuck, I would creep MYSELF out.


 You can't tease us like that. Come on, Tycho. List. Now.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Confession: I used my dads fishing rod as a samurai sword. I broke it along with a vase.


 
Fuck, man, fishing rods aren't cheap.  Brilliant move, kenshi.


----------



## Isen (Jul 15, 2010)

The forum crush thread is already inevitable anyway.


----------



## Browder (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Not likely.  If anyone thought I was creepy before a "I WUVS U GUISE BUNCHEZ N BUNCHEZ" list would remove all doubt of it from their minds.  Fuck, I would creep MYSELF out.


 
Actually it wouldn't be creepy if _you_ did it. Make you seem kind of normal.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fuck, man, fishing rods aren't cheap.  Brilliant move, kenshi.


 Don't you mean Kenshin?


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

Isen said:


> The forum crush thread is already inevitable anyway.


 Someone should go make it


----------



## Browder (Jul 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Someone should go make it


 
If you want it, you make it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Someone should go make it


 Might as well do it here, I say. 

Confession: I actually think Willow is turning into a decent poster now and not a horrible retarded ;~; spamming little girl anymore.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't you mean Kenshin?


 
YES.  I'm not a diehard animefag or anything.  Rurouni kenshin.  Or is Kenshin capitalized? Is it a name? I thought it was a title denoting skill with swords.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> If you want it, you make it.


 


Jashwa said:


> Might as well do it here, I say.


I dunno, doesn't that count as a call out thread? 



Jashwa said:


> Confession: I actually think Willow is turning into a decent poster now and not a horrible retarded ;~; spamming little girl anymore.


:3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> YES.  I'm not a diehard animefag or anything.  Rurouni kenshin.  Or is Kenshin capitalized? Is it a name? I thought it was a title denoting skill with swords.


 Kenshin Himura is his name, yes. Plus, it's the title of the anime so it would be capitalized anyways. 

Anyways, no spamming this thread with that, get to your list.



WillowWulf said:


> I dunno, doesn't that count as a call out  thread?


Not at all. Rilvor's Flame Warrior thread was way more of a call out thread than saying you _like_ someone and it turned out just fine.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm still not sure if I should refer to willow as a guy or a girl. he sounds like someone I'd make friends IRL with though.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not at all. Rilvor's Flame Warrior thread was way more of a call out thread than saying you _like_ someone and it turned out just fine.


 Well, it turned into a call out thread actually 

But I know the thread about which forum members you wanted to meet was locked, I could have sworn it was for call out


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not at all. Rilvor's Flame Warrior thread was way more of a call out thread than saying you _like_ someone and it turned out just fine.


 
It was fun.  It didn't devolve into shitflinging (I don't think so, anyway).


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I know the thread about which forum members you wanted to meet was locked, I could have sworn it was for call out


 That almost for sure wasn't _because_ it was a "call out thread".

Tycho, list. You can't tease me like that.


----------



## Browder (Jul 15, 2010)

I confess that I'm mildly jealous of forum members who act like douches to stupid people.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fuck, man, fishing rods aren't cheap. Brilliant move, kenshi.



Kenshin was a awesome influence on me when I was 8.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Tycho, list. You can't tease me like that.


 
*exasperated sigh*

I'll work on it.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 15, 2010)

I confess that I say some inspirational things that I don't live up to. Then again, everyone has. Right?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I confess that I say some inspirational things that I don't live up to. Then again, everyone has. Right?



I try not to be too much of a hypocrite at times.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

I confess that Loca Mocha (Monster) is delicious.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I confess that I say some inspirational things that I don't live up to. Then again, everyone has. Right?


 There's nothing wrong with giving good advice, even if you're bad at following it yourself. There's a big difference between being able to tell someone what the right thing is to do and to be able to go through and do that thing.

See: all relationship advice ever.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Confession: I don't want to go through with the "crush list" thing simply because of the potential for serious drama, especially in cases where the crush is already involved.  It's a door that can't be closed once opened.  A can of worms that shouldn't be opened.  I don't like hurting people I have developed an admiration and/or affection for, and I would rather not take the risk.

You're on the list, Jashwa.  Satisfied?


----------



## Claudandis (Jul 15, 2010)

I confess that I have a sort of Jekyll/Hyde thing going with my views of people. One minute I cannot stand them, the next day I'm cool with them. Its been sorta the same way for furries too. Lately I've been making peace with it and in time might embrace it . But more than anything I noticed that my dislike of furries was brought on by my own insecurities, especially my feelings for other guys.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 15, 2010)

Better to regret having done something than to regret _not_ doing it, Tycho.

That said, my list is staying private until when and if I feel like acting on any of them.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Confession: I don't want to go through with the "crush list" thing simply because of the potential for serious drama, especially in cases where the crush is already involved.  It's a door that can't be closed once opened.  A can of worms that shouldn't be opened.  I don't like hurting people I have developed an admiration and/or affection for, and I would rather not take the risk.
> 
> You're on the list, Jashwa.  Satisfied?


 Aww, that's sweet. <3

But no. PMs? I promise I won't tell anyone. :3c


Lobar said:


> Better to regret having done something than to regret _not_ doing it, Tycho.
> 
> That said, my list is staying private until when and if I feel like acting on any of them.


 I'm totally on this list as well.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There's nothing wrong with giving good advice, even if you're bad at following it yourself. There's a big difference between being able to tell someone what the right thing is to do and to be able to go through and do that thing.
> 
> See: all relationship advice ever.


 I guess you're right. I'm looking it as, "Hey. Use me as an example." I think it gets the point across better.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I guess you're right. I'm looking it as, "Hey. Use me as an example." I think it gets the point across better.


 It definitely does make a better point if you can follow it as well and show them how it worked for you, but it's not necessarily bad if you couldn't do it but are telling them to do it. All people are different and are in different situations, etc.


----------



## Icen (Jul 15, 2010)

Confession: Having no crushes on anyone on this thread. But liking everyone anyway because I don't hold hatred for people on the intarwebz.


----------



## Isen (Jul 15, 2010)

There are some people here I think I would enjoy hanging out with.  Some posters I really like even though I don't talk one on one with many people from this forum.  

I may be a peripheral poster, but I can't help but feel strangely affectionate toward this forum.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Confession: I would probably cry if I ever got banned from here.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

I wouldn't mind getting to know a few of these people better.


----------



## Machine (Jul 15, 2010)

I confess that I am an opinionated douchebag.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 15, 2010)

i miss jeff

i hope hes doing better


----------



## Icen (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I would probably cry if I ever got banned from here.


Confession: Me too.

But then again I have your contact info so kdfjgklsdjfgskgj


----------



## Syradact (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I would probably cry if I ever got banned from here.


 If that happened, what would you take away/learn from your experience posting here?


----------



## Icen (Jul 15, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I wouldn't mind getting to know a few of these people better.


Like who? :3

I honestly wouldn't mind meeting anyone/everyone off of FAF.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Icen said:


> Confession: Me too.
> 
> But then again I have your contact info so kdfjgklsdjfgskgj


 Confession: Icen and I text each other and preface almost everything with either Rant: or Rave: in the spirit of FAF.

But no amount of texting can make up for the awesome fun I have here.



Syradact said:


> If that happened, what would you take away/learn  from your experience posting here?


 Furries are dumb.


----------



## Icen (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: Icen and I text each other and preface almost everything with either Rant: or Rave: in the spirit of FAF.
> 
> But no amount of texting can make up for the awesome fun I have here.


Confession: He's right, we do. And we did it at AC when we were in the same rooms together.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 15, 2010)

Icen said:


> Confession: Having no crushes on anyone on this thread. But liking everyone anyway because I don't hold hatred for people on the intarwebz.


 
Confession : Icen is at the top of my list.

[yt]zF4N-lvduG0[/yt]

(but not really, the hardcore veganism is p. much a dealbreaker)


----------



## Isen (Jul 15, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I wouldn't mind getting to know a few of these people better.


 
Same here really.  I am more antisocial online than I am in real life for some reason.



Senzuri Champion said:


> i miss jeff
> 
> i hope hes doing better


 
Who is Jeff?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Speaking of AC....

Confession: I am a horrible dancer and do not know how to dance.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I'm doing a yiffy RP with someone I just met yesterday  so if anything I'm getting to know a few of these people better.

AC... well I could have made my and my ex-mate's experience better, but I'm just a vengeful bastard and I ended up losing someone I thought of as a friend.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jul 15, 2010)

I might have to wear a condom to the midnight showing of Inception tomorrow, I might JIZZ IN MY PANTS.


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2010)

Jash I am getting a new phone tomorrow.  I need to get your phone number for textin oh my goshes.


----------



## Icen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Confession : Icen is at the top of my list.


Confession: I sincerely believe you are simply trollin' me.

Edit: I was right. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Confession: I like a lot of country music.

EDIT-Confession: I may have posted that confession before but I forget and am too lazy to check.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 15, 2010)

Isen said:


> Who is Jeff?


 
jelly


----------



## Icen (Jul 15, 2010)

Confession: I genuinely don't believe most everything that people say on this website. :>


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

I met someone online yesterday. He's funny and sly and we get along  

I feel like a pedo when ever I'm around him though since we have a 6 year age difference


----------



## Isen (Jul 15, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> jelly


 
Thought it might be.  He's one of my favorite posters.


----------



## Azure (Jul 15, 2010)

Confession. This whole crush list thing. Weird.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Confession. This whole crush list thing. Weird.


 
you're on mine :3c


----------



## Tao (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd make a crush list but I don't think my boyfriend would approve


----------



## Azure (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I would probably cry if I ever got banned from here.


 You always struck me as a bit internet obsessed.



Lobar said:


> you're on mine :3c


Aww, that's cute.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You always struck me as a bit internet obsessed.


I guess that's kind of accurate. I spend a lot of time on it and use it everyday, but it's not like I don't do stuff outside of it, you know?

I just get too easily attached to places and people, even online.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

oh i have a real one
i fucking hate bisexuals. (ok some are cool when i get to know them dont beat me) but most of them use it as an excuse just to sleep with EVERYONE


----------



## Azure (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I guess that's kind of accurate. I spend a lot of time on it and use it everyday, but it's not like I don't do stuff outside of it, you know?
> 
> I just get too easily attached to places and people, even online.


 Yeah, I guess. Of course, I'm not very in touch with stuff lately.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> oh i have a real one
> i fucking hate bisexuals. (ok some are cool when i get to know them dont beat me) but most of them use it as an excuse just to sleep with EVERYONE


 This doesn't even make sense. It's like hating heterosexuals because some straight guys are players. 

"They just use their heterosexuality as an excuse to sleep with lots of women!"


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 15, 2010)

I popped a blister.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This doesn't even make sense. It's like hating heterosexuals because some straight guys are players.
> 
> "They just use their heterosexuality as an excuse to sleep with lots of women!"


 lol i use that too
but really, all the Bi's i know use it as an excuse to sleep with anyone and everyone. even some of my close friends are like that and i fucking hate it :/ a few of them are really sincere and i dont have a problem with their bisexuality.
lemme rephrase that, I hate bisexuals who use it as an excuse to sleep with any/everyone 
there lol


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 15, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> raw meat eww eww eww
> you realize you can get salmonella and tapeworms and all kinds of parasites and even DIE


 
You have a higher change of getting Samonella from chicken than from beef. I don't like raw chicken anyway..
And I balance my diet with veggies...and two cups of tea. :V


If I die, I'll be sure to let you know how that went. :V
Raw pork is Egghhh..

Confession:

When I was 11-12, I was all  "FYIAWW" until 14. :V
Then I grew out of it.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 15, 2010)

I confess that I like deleting things to try to get my digital footprint closer to 0 gigs, even though I have 2TB+ hard disk space. Started at 500GB, I'm down to 108GB.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 15, 2010)

EDIT: It's probably better to ignore this post.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

I got bored and did a furry RP with a minor... well he's in high school so it's not that minorish...

I like him  This can't end well...


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm posting on FAF


 Cool story bro


----------



## Koray (Jul 15, 2010)

Umm... alright, confession:

The only time i stole something was two weeks ago with my friends, we were out of money, and we stole food from a kiosk.


----------



## Koray (Jul 15, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I ate a cherry tomato


 what's that? o.o


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Koray said:


> what's that? o.o


 
A tomato the size of a cherry.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 15, 2010)

That's crazy!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> That's crazy!


 
I KNOW!

What will they think of next?!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I KNOW!
> 
> What will they think of next?!


 TOMATO CHERRIES?!


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had a bad bug since yesterday and will still go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2010)

Confession #1: I hate Skype.

Confession #2: I go on Skype anyway.

Actually, most of the confessions I could make would follow the form, "I hate (y), but I (x) (y) anyway."


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You have a higher change of getting Samonella from chicken than from beef. I don't like raw chicken anyway..
> And I balance my diet with veggies...and two cups of tea. :V
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well ok, most of the bad parasites are in uncooked pork. Raw steak is ok if it's really really fresh, but I'd only eat grass fed steak raw if I were you... And for god's sake don't eat raw ground beef  Dude, watch Food Inc. That stuff is not safe. E Coli anyone?


----------



## Koray (Jul 16, 2010)

Confession:

I've had 3 online relationships /wrists
*doesn't do that anymore* -___-


----------



## Lobar (Jul 16, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Well ok, most of the bad parasites are in uncooked pork. Raw steak is ok if it's really really fresh, but I'd only eat grass fed steak raw if I were you... And for god's sake don't eat raw ground beef  Dude, watch Food Inc. That stuff is not safe. E Coli anyone?


 
I have a few points of contention with this.  The biggest danger of raw pork is trichinosis, and there hasn't been a case of that in the food supply for at least 50 years.  It's much, much safer than the public treats it as, almost as safe as beef.  Some restaurants are thankfully starting to ask patrons how well they'd like their pork cooked.  If you've always had dry, dead-tasting pork, you should go buy yourself a tenderloin (they're not very expensive) and grill it up medium-rare sometime this summer.  See what you've been missing.  You won't get sick.

On to beef: Grass-fed beef is a wonderful thing for quality reasons, but it has little if any impact on safety considerations.  That all has to do with processing, particularly in the case of e. coli.  You see, e. coli doesn't naturally grow in the muscle tissue, it lives in the intestines.  An e. coli contamination results from a cross-contamination when the blade used for butchering is contaminated by accidental penetration of the intestines.  Then, it only lives on the surface of contaminated meat - it doesn't penetrate.  This is why all it takes is a quick sear to eliminate e. coli concerns.  Burger is the obvious exception to the rule, as its surface has been mixed throughout the meat in the grinding process.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 16, 2010)

I confess people around me are bipolar:

Half hate me, half love me. No one can just be middle ways.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I got bored and did a furry RP with a minor... well he's in high school so it's not that minorish...
> 
> I like him  This can't end well...


 
Bad lycan whateverthehellyouare D:

Anyhow on topic post...I LIKE PIE!!


----------



## Syradact (Jul 16, 2010)

I confess that for many months, 12 noon has been my normal time to wake up, and I have trouble getting up any earlier.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 16, 2010)

I confess that I have mixed feelings about everything again. That kid I mentioned earlier... I think I'm going to cut him off. I don't want to hurt him. 

As for my mental status. I don't know myself anymore. I really don't.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 16, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess people around me are bipolar:
> 
> Half hate me, half love me. No one can just be middle ways.


 
I don't hate you but you haven't exactly made the best impression.

Less dick threads plz.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I got bored and did a furry RP with a minor... well he's in high school so it's not that minorish...
> 
> I like him  This can't end well...


 
That is absolutely fine! Being a minor myself (19 years old is considered being a minor where I live) I believe like and love whoever you like and love, age does not matter, to me, I don't care if they are 6 or 60 just so long as we both love eachother age does not matter except however in the case of liking someone in high school or younger, chat with them online and stuff and wait till they are old enough, if you truly love eachother the wait will be worth it!


----------



## Lobar (Jul 16, 2010)

coward67 said:


> That is absolutely fine! Being a minor myself (19 years old is considered being a minor where I live) I believe like and love whoever you like and love, age does not matter, to me, I don't care if they are 6 or 60 just so long as we both love eachother age does not matter except however in the case of liking someone in high school or younger, chat with them online and stuff and wait till they are old enough, if you truly love eachother the wait will be worth it!


 
Uh, no.  If they're 6, you should care.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I confess that I have mixed feelings about everything again. That kid I mentioned earlier... I think I'm going to cut him off. I don't want to hurt him.
> 
> As for my mental status. I don't know myself anymore. I really don't.



Don't be upset, there was an over 18 that had a massive crush on me when I was under 18 and I didn't care, even if I didn't like him I gave him a nice long hug and said don't be sad and that was the end of it. today they are one of the happiest people I have ever met and they are now happily married.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Uh, no. If they're 6, you should care.



Well not if they are 6 but I just had to find a number under 10 to add a 0 to but you get my point.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I don't hate you but you haven't exactly made the best impression.
> 
> Less dick threads plz.


 
Bu... but, Lombax... and cock....

It was my rave...


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Bu... but, Lombax... and cock....
> 
> It was my rave...



You were right, I think your the greatest, hottest, sexiest user on this forum and I like you a lot but if I liked you any less I would hate you.
now for the serious comment, you are pretty cool and I love your sexy avatar but I consider myself not at either extreme.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 16, 2010)

I have to confess i like to mess with pliio. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 16, 2010)

My confession is I might just get drunk tonight

No one else knew at time of posting to that's technically a confession, right?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 16, 2010)

I think I'm a lush.


----------



## Dass (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm a bit phobic of promoting stereotypes.

This has other ramifications relevant in the context of this website which I'm not telling you about, but is probably exactly what you're thinking.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 16, 2010)

I lost a bead from a family heirloom bracelet  I searched for an hour and my hand is covered in antbites now. I gave up rather than persevere. I'll look again when I'm not so tired.


----------



## renegade2283 (Jul 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Right..I have in depth fantasies about being with a guy, along with girls, both cause a positive response, but I'm unsure about the whole dating boys thing
> So what does that make me?



I have the same feelings. And it is confusingly annoying.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh now you've done it

Look what you did

You bumped it


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

I confessed that I have strained my back while sucking myself off

It hurts man


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Oh now you've done it
> 
> Look what you did
> 
> You bumped it


 I'll bump you. ;V


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> I confessed that I have strained my back while sucking myself off
> 
> It hurts man


 
Picks or it didn't happen...

I confess that I'm talking more and more with this particular furry artist in hopes that he'll bump me higher on his commission queue.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Picks or it didn't happen...


 
Be careful when you ask that, he WILL send you pics :3c

Pics or it didn't happen :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Be careful when you ask that, he WILL send you pics :3c
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen :V


 
is he cute irl? I wouldn't mind keeping a few in my "private" collections


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> is he cute irl? I wouldn't mind keeping a few in my "private" collections


 
I'm a cute femboy and not a slut :I

if you ask nicely though...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> *not a slut*


 
Lies! :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2010)

I CONFESS I AM OBSESSED WITH K-ON 


I like it better than blatantly lesbian animes. What is wrong with me ;~;


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> I'm a cute femboy and not a slut :I
> 
> if you ask nicely though...


 
 I think you'd be cute still...


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I think you'd be cute still...


 
hurr ima bunny


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> hurr ima bunny


 
*pout* not porn... Not into Asians personally but I can see why Greg likes you.


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *pout* not porn... Not into Asians personally but I can see why Greg likes you.


 
what

i'm not even asian


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 19, 2010)

Women find me adorable. Not handsome, but adorable. And thought I don't fight it, I hate it, horribly. I wish I had a more masculine appearance, but at least I have boyish charm.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> what
> 
> i'm not even asian


 
You have very Asian cheeks and hair.


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You have very Asian cheeks and hair.


 
I'm half-Irish and half Native American :I


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> I'm half-Irish and half Native American :I


 
Close enough  I wouldn't call you a trap personally. You're closer to being a just a nerdy kid with blue hair.


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Close enough  I wouldn't call you a trap personally. You're closer to being a just a nerdy kid with blue hair.


 
I don't do trap even though I get mistaken for a girl

I guess technically I crossdress because I wear girl clothes and panties and such


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> I don't do trap even though I get mistaken for a girl
> 
> I guess technically I crossdress because I wear girl clothes and panties and such


 
 I get mistaken for a girl even when I wear men's clothing... Going to clubs both straight and gay will end up with nasty guys grinding on me for no reason...


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I get mistaken for a girl even when I wear men's clothing... Going to clubs both straight and gay will end up with nasty guys grinding on me for no reason...


 
people grab my ass in victoria's secret


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> people grab my ass in victoria's secret


 
Lesbians hit on me


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Lesbians hit on me


 
I got mistaken for a straight girl in art class once

:I


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

lol this conversation is awesome


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2010)

I wanna get mistaken for a girl ;~;

....wait


----------



## Barak (Jul 19, 2010)

I was misaken for a men...OH WAI....I'M A MEN

But people actually think i'm way older, i'm 16 and they say i look like 21 >.<


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Barak said:


> I was misaken for a men...OH WAI....I'M A MEN
> 
> But people actually think i'm way older, i'm 16 and they say i look like 21 >.<


 
That's better than the other way around :3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> lol this conversation is awesome


 
You're just mad because you can't be as gay as us.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 19, 2010)

I joined back on the RPG Maker Pavilion.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You're just mad because you can't be as gay as us.


 
I like looking like a man :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I like looking like a man :V


 
 I'm a top


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm either >>
But mostly a bottom


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a bottom

in case you couldn't tell


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm either >>
> But mostly a bottom


 
Would it be rude or shallow to say I like your fursona's picture better than yours?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> I'm a bottom
> 
> in case you couldn't tell


 
That huge cock of yours is going to waste ;_;


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> That huge cock of yours is going to waste ;_;


 
Just because I'm a bottom doesn't mean I can't get oral...I'd only do top for my boyfriend though.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2010)

This thread has too much cock :I


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> This thread has too much cock :I


 
THERE IS NEVER-
ok yeah you're right :I


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

what did you expect from 2 queens?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> THERE IS NEVER-
> ok yeah you're right :I


 -penis envy-


Fenrari said:


> what did you expect from 2 queens?


 Uhhh....

Vagina? :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that I'm turning a tad jailhouse gay :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I confess that I'm turning a tad jailhouse gay :3


 
It happens when furries are around


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> It happens when furries are around


 
Yeah, and all the girls I have interest in are either live a state away (my galpal lives in NY, me in PA), are taken, or lesbian...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Yeah, and all the girls I have interest in are either live a state away (my galpal lives in NY, me in PA), are taken, or lesbian...



I know that feeling, I seem to only be interested in straight guys...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Yeah, and all the girls I have interest in are either live a state away (my galpal lives in NY, me in PA), are taken, or lesbian...


 Anime made me a lesbian (again)

Edit: along with other factors >.>


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 19, 2010)

Even worse still, I go to an all boy's school, and I have a fucking cult following.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 19, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Even worse still, I go to an all boy's school, and I have a fucking cult following.



Ha.Ha.Ha.
I laugh.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 19, 2010)

I....
Have a diaper fetish...
When I was 13 I stole diapers from someone and used them.


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

I watch tons of junk highschool dramas.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I know that feeling, I seem to only be interested in straight guys...


 
I went through that phase... And then I came to college and I had that phase again... and then I met other gay guys.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 19, 2010)

hey

hey

don't bring your GTWT faggo bullshit into this thread


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess to being involved in an e-diamond heist?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

I killed Professor Plum in the kitchen with the candlestick


EDIT: Real confession. Sometimes when I think, my lips move (like a whisper). Then, a minute later, I can't tell if I said it aloud or not ./////.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> hey
> 
> hey
> 
> don't bring your GTWT faggo bullshit into this thread


 [this]

This is a serious thread, not one for you guys to go on about how ttly gay you are and about how you look for pages. Also, stop talking about your cocks. 

Confession: I'm easily manipulated and I actually like it that way sometimes, but other times I hate it. For example, someone can pretty much push certain buttons (figurative buttons, not literal) and make me instantly get all mushy and <3~y, but I'm also easily guilted and feel so bad for the smallest things. I live life by going back over former conversations and situations and feeling guilty for saying something that probably wasn't even a big deal.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I killed Professor Plum in the kitchen with the candlestick


 
YOU... ;~;

How _COULD_ you? What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

I have, on several occassions, said something that would not be considered entirely correct to my best knowledge.


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I have, on several occassions, said something that would not be considered entirely correct to my best knowledge.


 So you're a compulsive liar? :3

And I've been waiting for m parents to divorce since I was ten.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> So you're a compulsive liar? :3
> 
> And I've been waiting for m parents to divorce since I was ten.


 
Waiting or hoping? :c

I confess I miss my childhood friends less and less over time.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess I'm questioning my faith. AGAIN. :\


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I confess I miss my childhood friends less and less over time.


 [this]

I feel like I should miss them more than I do because they were such a big part of me growing up and I feel guilty that I don't.


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Waiting or hoping? :c
> 
> I confess I miss my childhood friends less and less over time.


 
Hoping. I'm overjoyed that they are no longer living together.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> [this]
> 
> I feel like I should miss them more than I do because they were such a big part of me growing up and I feel guilty that I don't.


 
Same, but my best friend turned on me for literally no reason, so I owe her nothing. Then she did it to our other best friend. :|


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hoping. I'm overjoyed that they are no longer living together.


 
Were they fighting a lot, then?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> So you're a compulsive liar? :3


 
I have no comment on this at this time, however, it would not be fair to assume that I have not, on occasion, redirected what some might percieve to be the truth to a form that better serves my own purpose.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I have no comment on this at this time, however, it would not be fair to assume that I have not, on occasion, redirected what some might percieve to be the truth to a form that better serves my own purpose.


 
So you lied?


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Were they fighting a lot, then?


 
He's a whiny jobless bitch with no ambition and she's an angry cutthroat bitch filled to the brim with a Type A personality. It was more like she verbally abused him after he got fired from his latest job.

God help me though, I still love them.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> So you lied?


 
Perhaps.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> He's a whiny jobless bitch with no ambition and she's an angry cutthroat bitch filled to the brim with a Type A personality. It was more like she verbally abused him after he got fired from his latest job.
> 
> God help me though, I still love them.


 
That sounds like the plot of a best seller...


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that for the first time in my life I'd love nothing more than to cheat on this guy I'm seeing, and I really don't feel bad about that desire. I have no idea what's holding me back.

[/vindictive bitch]


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> That sounds like the plot of a best seller...


My life is very interesting. 



Blues said:


> I confess that for the first time in my life I'd love nothing more than to cheat on this guy I'm seeing, and I really don't feel bad about that desire. I have no idea what's holding me back.
> 
> [/vindictive bitch]


 This the sociopath? Why not just break up with him?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> My life is very interesting.


 
You should write it and mind control Oprah into adding it to her book list...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

Confession: I never talk to my dad anymore because of how much of a bitch my step mom is. Is it wrong for me to not go up and visit him because I despise her?


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> This the sociopath? Why not just break up with him?


 
Because it's very mild, and there's a chance of working it out. He's just such an unbelievably shitty person that I probably should, because I can't tolerate the alternative of not returning the metaphorical kick to the nads that I've been dealt.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> He's a whiny jobless bitch with no ambition and she's an angry cutthroat bitch filled to the brim with a Type A personality. It was more like she verbally abused him after he got fired from his latest job.
> 
> God help me though, I still love them.


 
Oh gee, sorry, Browder.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I never talk to my dad anymore because of how much of a bitch my step mom is. Is it wrong for me to not go up and visit him because I despise her?


 
Snap


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Perhaps.


 
Are you lying about lying?


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Confession: I never talk to my dad anymore because of how much of a bitch my step mom is. Is it wrong for me to not go up and visit him because I despise her?


 
Tell him you want Father-Son time.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Snap


 What the fuck is this even supposed to mean?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What the fuck is this even supposed to mean?


 
Snap is a card game where one player awaits the presenting of a card with the same value as the card played before their turn. Picture cards can also be used. It's meaning (at least in Britain) is to signify when someone is in the same situation, is of the same mindset/opinion or has something the same as the person saying it.

You have a certain kind of phone, I have the same, so I show it to you and say "Snap", I thought this extended beyond "the pond" but it has clearly yet to catch on


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

I have literally never heard of that before in my life.


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have literally never heard of that before in my life.


 
You're not English.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Yet again my asbent-minded use of Briticisms has created confusion on the internet. I never really understood "Oh snap!" as an expression of disbelief, so the problem extends both ways


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're not English.


 
I would never have thought you were from England...


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Yet again my asbent-minded use of Briticisms has created confusion on the internet. I never really understood "Oh snap!" as an expression of disbelief, so the problem extends both ways


 
Don't feel like you need to censor yourself. The forum could use less insularity.

Just don't join one of those color vs. colour debates that happen every so often.




Fenrari said:


> I would never have thought you were from England...


 
Oh no, I'm not. I just travel a lot.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 19, 2010)

I accidentaly pulled a frog's leg off when I was just trying to pull it towards me as a kid. ;~;


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

i stole beef jerky from a store i feel kinda hard core about it too plus i kicked some douchebags ass for talking shit about gf oh and i peirced my ear with a nail i have an acual peircing in my ear now -sorry dudes its on the right side =T


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> i stole beef jerky from a store i feel kinda hard core about it too plus i kicked some douchebags ass for talking shit about gf oh and i peirced my ear with a nail i have an acual peircing in my ear now -sorry dudes its on the right side =T


 You're fucking retarded and stop being an internet tough guy. No one here is impressed.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Just don't join one of those color vs. colour debates that happen every so often.


 
I don't intend to 

I still retain my national pride as an Englishman, rather than one of the British. Especially seeing as "Great Britain" excludes Northern Ireland, but "Britain" doesn't, a whole lot of confusion to be had there. But I allow internationals to call me British all the same without getting into a fit about it.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're fucking retarded and stop being an internet tough guy. No one here is impressed.



um im not trying to be if i was i wouldent admit it was my first and last fight. the guy was fat anyway it was last year the beef jerky thing is basicly how it sounds i said the feeling hardcore as sarcasm and i did acuall peirce my ear if you want me to send the pic pm me for mynumber and ill text the pic of my ear peircing to you so think before you talk sir. like i said if i was talking tough dont you think id exagerate alot more. peace


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> um im not trying to be if i was i wouldent admit it was my first and last fight. the guy was fat anyway it was last year the beef jerky thing is basicly how it sounds i said the feeling hardcore as sarcasm and i did acuall peirce my ear if you want me to send the pic pm me for mynumber and ill text the pic of my ear peircing to you so think before you talk sir. like i said if i was talking tough dont you think id exagerate alot more. peace


 Hey, PM me your number. I want to see your piercing. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> um im not trying to be if i was i wouldent admit it was my first and last fight. the guy was fat anyway it was last year the beef jerky thing is basicly how it sounds i said the feeling hardcore as sarcasm and i did acuall peirce my ear if you want me to send the pic pm me for mynumber and ill text the pic of my ear peircing to you so think before you talk sir. like i said if i was talking tough dont you think id exagerate alot more. peace


 You're retarded to pierce your ear with a nail. 

Also, lrn2grammar bro.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're retarded to pierce your ear with a nail.
> 
> Also, lrn2grammar bro.


dude whats youre problem with me i innocently get on here to have a discution and you start trying to freakin start crap i said nothing to insult you why are you trying to start crap if you dont like what i post at least be nice about what you have against me jeeze dude i just come on this forum to meet people who like the same art as me i.e furries and you have to start a flame war just leave me alone if you have a problem with me yikes btw back on topic - i like lesbian yiff lol but im a  guy so figures(no offence to the gay guys you guys cool)


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> dude whats youre problem with me i innocently get on here to have a discution and you start trying to freakin start crap i said nothing to insult you why are you trying to start crap if you dont like what i post at least be nice about what you have against me jeeze dude i just come on this forum to meet people who like the same art as me i.e furries and you have to start a flame war just leave me alone if you have a problem with me yikes btw back on topic - i like lesbian yiff lol but im a  guy so figures(no offence to the gay guys you guys cool)


 
One word

Troll

Also: You do need grammar, in a block like that it is nearly illegible.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

jesus christ someone teach this guy what punctuation is


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> One word
> 
> Troll
> 
> Also: You do need grammar, in a block like that it is nearly illegible.


 hey its mah buddy pliio. whats up man. sorry bro.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 19, 2010)

Confession: I absolutely no ambition do to anything but write. If I fail at that, I'm pretty much screwed.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> Confession: I absolutely no ambition do to anything but write. If I fail at that, I'm pretty much screwed.


 
You'll find something else to do with your life, I have


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> You'll find something else to do with your life, I have


 
Confession:

I saw your species and I thought Mass Effect, you just got 22% cooler


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess I want a violin. So bad.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

i want an electric violin those make some sweet beats


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> i want an electric violin those make some sweet beats


 You will like this.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> i want an electric violin those make some sweet beats


 
violins make beats? i was unaware you could drum with them


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 19, 2010)

I listen to nearly every type of music.

From Lady Gaga to Kamelot, Enya to Annie Lennox, opera, classical... My ears are easy to please.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> violins make beats? i was unaware you could drum with them


 
You can drum with anything really, just might not come out how you want.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> You will like this.


omfg soad, electric violins, have i seen wrong this is so bad ass i can sing that song btw lol me and my band as we stand tall might do a cover of this when we get our guitarist off his ass ill have to post some of our music =D


----------



## Enwon (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> You can drum with anything really, just might not come out how you want.


 I confess that you double-posted.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> omfg soad, electric violins, have i seen wrong this is so bad ass i can sing that song btw lol me and my band as we stand tall might do a cover of this when we get our guitarist off his ass ill have to post some of our music =D


 
FOR. THE. LAST. TIME. LEARN. TO. USE. PUNCTUATION.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

i confess that n106 should have a top hat cause hes so well spoken and seems kinda english lol


----------



## Thatch (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> dude whats youre problem with me i innocently get on here to have a discution and you start trying to freakin start crap i said nothing to insult you why are you trying to start crap if you dont like what i post at least be nice about what you have against me jeeze dude i just come on this forum to meet people who like the same art as me i.e furries and you have to start a flame war just leave me alone if you have a problem with me yikes btw back on topic - i like lesbian yiff lol but im a  guy so figures(no offence to the gay guys you guys cool)


 
You don't use any punctuation, that's pretty bad.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 19, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that you double-posted.


 
I confess I indeedy-did. In my rush to impress, I goofed.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> You don't use any punctuation, that's pretty bad.


does it really matter i get my point across with out puncuation im sorry but if puncuation is all you obsess about thats pretty sad and get used to my lack of it cause i now refuse to use puncuation ever so in youre faces


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

*Twitch*


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> does it really matter i get my point across with out puncuation im sorry but if puncuation is all you obsess about thats pretty sad and get used to my lack of it cause i now refuse to use puncuation ever so in youre faces


 
You'll probably get infracted, then. Have fun with that :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

It really throws me off when I can't read how someone feels about me. I get all unsure about everything and end up acting cautious or even emo sometimes.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

eh i cant wait till i get my fa acount then i wont need to see the noobery and grammer nazis of this forum i put in my introduction that im cool with people that are cool with me but i guess some folks are a little jealous of those with lives and freinds whateves peace out and btw fuck fa forums bitches infract that


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It really throws me off when I can't read how someone feels about me. I get all unsure about everything and end up acting cautious or even emo sometimes.


 
I confess that when I first read this I thought you were talking about how you couldn't read yakuzabadger's post so you weren't sure if he hated you or not.

But I kind of do the same.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> eh i cant wait till i get my fa acount then i wont need to see the noobery and grammer nazis of this forum i put in my introduction that im cool with people that are cool with me but i guess some folks are a little jealous of those with lives and freinds whateves peace out and btw fuck fa forums bitches infract that


 This is hilarious. I lol'd.



SnowFox said:


> I confess that when I first read this I thought  you were talking about how you couldn't read yakuzabadger's post so you  weren't sure if he hated you or not.
> 
> But I kind of do the  same.


 Oh no. I meant people that matter to me. Like friends, potential love interests, etc. I don't give a shit about some random dude.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2010)

Confession: I hope yakuzabadger really flips his shit and goes on a shit/hatepost rampage and gets b&


----------



## Thatch (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> does it really matter i get my point across with out puncuation im sorry but if puncuation is all you obsess about thats pretty sad and get used to my lack of it cause i now refuse to use puncuation ever so in youre faces


 
No, you don't get you point across. Because your posts are nigh-unreadable.

Also, OMG YOU'RE SUCH A REBEL! May I touch you?



yakuzabadger said:


> eh i cant wait till i get my fa acount then i wont need to see the noobery and grammer nazis of this forum i put in my introduction that im cool with people that are cool with me but i guess some folks are a little jealous of those with lives and freinds whateves peace out and btw fuck fa forums bitches infract that


 
"Not thinking I'm cool = COMPLETE LOSER"

XD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

oh man yakuzabadger is just so cool u guiz just don't understand how cool he is man i mean anyone who says hes not is just not cool man i mean really their just trolls and they can go fuck off and die cause hes so cool man oh man :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

yakuzabadger said:


> does it really matter i get my point across with out puncuation im sorry but if puncuation is all you obsess about thats pretty sad and get used to my lack of it cause i now refuse to use puncuation ever so in youre faces


It's really frustrating trying to read a post when it's barely legible. We're not obsessing, but we don't want to spend an hour reading a post 



yakuzabadger said:


> eh i cant wait till i get my fa acount then i wont need to see the noobery and grammer nazis of this forum i put in my introduction that im cool with people that are cool with me but i guess some folks are a little jealous of those with lives and freinds whateves peace out and btw fuck fa forums bitches infract that


This is funny. You're funny.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that I've been looking for reasons to close this behemoth for awhile now, and I am thrilled that I have sufficient justification at this point.


----------

